# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  قصيدة أعجبتني

## د. جمال مرسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحباتئي الكرام في منتدانا الجميل
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
في هذه الصفحة سيقوم كل واحد منا بنقل قصيدة أعجبته من روائع الشعر العربي
قديمه أو حديثة . 
و أرجو أن تكون باللغة الفصحى .
و سأبدأ انا اليوم معكم بقصيدة جميلة أعجبتني للشاعر العراقي الجميل يحيى السماوي
و المقيم حاليا في استراليا

القصيدة بعنوان :
[poem font="Andalus,5,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يشقيك يا ليلاي ما يشقيني[/poem]
[poem font="Andalus,5,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شعر : يحيى السماوي[/poem]

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,burlywood,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/19.gif" border="double,4,chocolate" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يشقيك ياليلاي ما يشقيني =منفاي دونك.. والصّبابة دوني 
بتنا وقد غرّبت مذبوح الخطى =مسكينة تصبو إلى مسكين
مترقبين بشارة النخل الذي =أضحى سقيم السّعف والعرجون
نخفي إذا اصطخب الضحى آهاتنا =فتنزّ جمراً في ظلام سكون 
جف الضياء بمقلتي واستوحشت =أهدابها ـ في الغربتين ـ جفوني
من أين أبتدىء الطريق إذا الضحى =داجٍ وقد سمل الهجير عيوني 
ما للضفاف تزمّ دوني جفنها =والريح تأبى أن تريح سفيني 
طوت الكهولة والتغرّب خيمتي =ومشت خيول الدهر فوق جبيني 
مرّت عجافاً لا تزين صباحها =شمس تضاحك مقلتيّ سنيني 
تخشى مؤانستي طيوف أحبّتي =وتغلّ آهاتي صداح لحوني 
شيّعت صحني حين شيّع حقلكم =قحط فما عرف الوجاق طحيني 
ورغبت عن شمسي لأن نهاركم =مدمىً فما عاد السّنا يغريني 
ليلاي ما شرف القطاف إذا استحى =من طين جذر وانكسار غصون 
لو كان لي أمر المطاع على المنى =أو كانت الأحلام طوع يقيني: 
أبدلت بالأضلاع سعف نُخيلة =وبعشب أحداقي حثالة طين 
وبرنة القيثار نوح يمامة =وحصير أحبابي بكأس لجين
ما كنت مجنون الشراع.. ولا الهوى =ـ لمّا عبرت السور ـ بالمجنون 
أغوى الحداء ربابتي فاستنفرت =أوتارها.. حسب الحداء خديني 
***
أنا ذلك البدوّي.. تحت عباءتي =بستان أشواق ونهر حنين 
أنا ذلك البدوّي.. عرضي أمّة =ومكارم الأخلاق وشمُ جبيني 
غنيت والنيران تعصف في دمي =عصف اليقين بداجيات ظنون 
لكنها الأيام ـ إلا فسحة =منها ـ بحقل كالجنان أمين 
ألِفتْ بها روحي الحبور وصاهرت =بيني وبين الدفء والنسرين 
ليلاي لو تدرين حالي بعدها =يكفيك أني أشتهي تكفيني 
زعم الخيال أن المسرّة من يدي =كقلائد الياقوت من «قارون» 
وَيْحي متى مدّ السرابُ ضروعه =لمباسم الرّيحان والزيتون 
أنا نبت حقل «الضاد» ما لغة الهوى =إن كان عشق «الضاد» لا يغويني 
***
لم تبقِ لي «الخمسون» غير هنيهة =أتكون ياليلاي دون أنين 
إن كان يكفي العاشقين هنيهة =فالدّهر ـ كل الدهر ـ لا يكفيني [/poem]
[poem font="Andalus,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
و دمتم[/poem]

----------


## على درويش

*يسعدنى ويشرفن أن أكون أول المارين بصفحة الأستاذ الكبير والأخ الحبيب د/جمال اختيارك أكثر من رائع فكره سبقتنى بها بلحظات ودائما سباق وانشاء الله سوف أجهز قصيدة كنت قرأتها للدكتور حسان حتحوت بعنوان فى عشة الدجاج وسمعتها فى برنامج شاهد على العصر تقديم الاذاعى الكبير عمر بطيشه منذ فتره كبيره  والان اتمنى أن تسامح رغبتى بين الحين والاخر فى كتابة بعض خلجات النفس بالعامية وسأشارك بها الان وأنتظر مرورك الكريم عليها ودمت أستاذى الكبير*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أستاذنا الحبيب د.جمال
أولا أشكرك كثيرا على كل أفكارك الجميلة
ثانيا قصيدة يشقيك يا ليلاي ما يشقيني جميلة بالفعل ورائعة
ثالثا إخترت قصيدة ظلام لإبراهيم ناجى لإن لها ذكريات جميلة معى 


[poem font="Andalus,6,crimson,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ظلام[/poem]
[poem font="Andalus,5,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شعر: إبراهيم ناجى[/poem]

[frame="1 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,5,darkred,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا تقل لى ذاك نجم قد خبا=يافؤادى كل شيء ذهبا
ذلك الكوكب قد كان لعيني.=السموات وكان الشهبا
هذه الأنوار ما أضيعها=صرن فى جنبى جراحا وظبى
كلما أهدت شعاعا خلفت=بعده سجنا ومدت قضبا
***
قلت أسلوك وكم من طعنة=بالمداراة وبالوقت تهون
فإذا حبك يطغى مزبدا=كدفوق السيل طغيان الجنون
وكذا تمضى حياتى كلها =بين يأس ورجاء وظنون
ما على الهجر معين أبدا=وعلى النسيان لا شيء يعين
***
ذلك الحب الذى علمنى=أن أحب الناس والدنيا جميعا
ذلك الحب الذى صور من=مجدب القفر لعينى ربيعا
إنه بصرنى كيف الورى= هدموا من قدسه الحصن المنيعا
وجلا لى الكون فى أعماقه=أعينا تبكى دماءا لا دموعا
***
لم تعينينى على صرف النوى=آه لو كنت على الدهر أعنت
قدر نكس منى هامتى=آذن الدهر ببين وأذنت
وعجيب أمر حب لم يهن=هو لو هان على نفسى لهنت
لهف قلبى لهفة لا تنقضى=كنت دنياى جميعا كيف كنت؟
***
كنت فى برج من النور على=قمة شاهقة تغزو السحابا
وأنا منك فراش ذائب=فى لجين من رقيق الضوء ذابا
فرح بالنور والنار معا=طار للقمة محموما وآب
آب من رحلته محترقا=وهو لا يألوك حبا وعتابا[/poem][/frame]

----------


## بنت مصر

الفكرة رائعة يا دكتور جمال ربنا ما يحرمناش من افكارك
وان شاء الله  سأضع قصيدتي  ايضا .. فلي عودة سريعة


بسنت

----------


## على درويش

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/1.gif" border="outset,4,skyblue" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

فى عشة الدجاج

فى عشة شرقية عالية السياج	
وخلف باب مغلق ومحكم الرتاج
كانت تعيش فى نعيم امة الدجاج	
فى فيض رزق غدق وظل امن ساج
سمينة معجبة بشحمها الرجراج	
لاهية الا عن الطعام والزواج	
والبيض والفقس والانبساط والمزاج
شعب يقضى العمر فى انس وفى ابتهاج
خلف زعامات له منفوخة الاوداج 
من كل ديك عرفه يزرى بالف تاج
يصيح فيهم بمثل خطبة الحجاج
وينطق الزور بلا خوف ولا احراج
فتزدهى الديوك فى عالية الابراج
كانه من زهوها الكباش فى النعاج
وداهمتها عرسة فى ذات ليل داج
مطفئة منهن نار جوعها المهتاج
ما خطفت واحدة فالقوم فى انزعاج
راثين صداحين بالاشعار والاهزاج
باكين صياحين بالشكوى والاحتجاج
وركزوا اهتمامهم بالقفل والمزلاج
فعادت العرسة من صدع لدى الزجاج
فقام منها واحد فى مثل لون العاج
يقول ان دائنا ليس بلا علاج
ان البكاء والصراخ جهد بلا انتاج
لدى حل انا فيه للخلاص راج
ان عادت العرسة تجبى باقى الخراج
ثرنا جميعا ثورة كهادر الامواج
نوسعها نقرا كسخ المطر السجاج
ونقذف العينين بالتراب والعجاج
فالف منقار على راس ولو من صاج
كفيلة ترديه بالنزف والارتجاج
صاحت به ديوكها من سائر الفجاج
ما هذه الطلاسم السوداء والاحاجى
انت السفيه الخائن المولع باللجاج
لسنا الى رايك يا سفيه باحتياج
لو كنت منا ما جهلت شيمة الدجاج
ليس الشجاع عادة من قومه بناج
وقد يكون الصدق سلعة بلا رواج
جزاؤه وقع العصا ولسعة الكرباج
والعمر فى غياهب السجن بلا اخراج
الموت للمخلص والاطفاء للسراج
تكررت بين الدجاج قصة الحلاج

قصيدة للدكتور /حسان حتحوت[/poem]

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحية طيبة لصاحب الفكرة الطيبة د.جمال 

وهذه قصيدة أحبها كثيرا للشاعرة نازك الملائكة اسمحوا لى ان تكون أولى مشاركاتى

قصيدة أنا
نازك الملائكة 

الليلُ يسألُ مَن أنا 
أنا سرُّهُ القلقُ العميقُ الأسودُ 
أنا صمتُهُ المتمرِّدُ 
قنّعتُ كنهي بالسكونْ 
ولففتُ قلبي بالظنونْ 
وبقيتُ ساهمةً هنا 
أرنو وتسألني القرونْ 
أنا من أكون ؟ 
الريحُ تسألُ مَنْ أنا 
أنا روحُهَا الحيرانُ أنكرني الزمانْ 
أنا مثلها في لا مكان 
نبقى نسيرُ ولا انتهاءْ 
نبقى نمرُّ ولا بقاءْ 
فإذا بلغنا المُنْحَنَى 
خلناهُ خاتمةَ الشقاءْ 
فإذا فضاءْ ! 
والدهرُ يسألُ مَنْ أنا 
أنا مثله جبارةٌ أطوي عُصورْ 
وأعودُ أمنحُها النشورْ 
أنا أخلقُ الماضيْ البعيدْ 
من فتنةِ الأملِ الرغيدْ 
وأعودُ أدفنُهُ أنا 
لأصوغَ لي أمساً جديدْ 
غَدُهُ جليد 
والذاتُ تسألُ مَنْ أنا 
أنا مثلها حيرَى أحدّقُ في الظلام 
لا شيءَ يمنحُني السلامْ 
أبقى أسائلُ والجوابْ 
سيظَلّ يحجُبُه سرابْ 
وأظلّ أحسبُهُ دَنَا 
فإذا وصلتُ إليه ذابْ 
وخبا وغابْ 

تحياتى وتقديرى 
ميادة*

----------


## حلا

* دجلة الخير



للشاعر محمد مهدي الجواهري


 حييتُ سفحكِ عن بعدٍ فحَييني         	

 يادجلة الخير , يا أمَّ البســاتين 
ِ  
 حييتُ سفحَك ظمـآناً ألوذ به 	

 لوذ الحمائِم بين الماءِ والطين

 يادجلة الخير ِيا نبعاً أفـارقـه       

 على الكراهةِ بين الحِينِ والحينِ

 إني وردتُ عُيون الماءِ صافيـة    


 نَبعاً فنبعاً فما كانت لتـَـرْويني

 وأنت ياقارباً تـَلوي الرياحُ بــهِ       

 ليَّ النسائِم أطراف الأفـانينِ

 ودِدتُ ذاك الشِراعَ الرخص لو كفني

 يُحاكُ منه غداة البيَن يَـطــويني

 يادجلة َ الخيرِ: قد هانت مطامحـُنــا

 حتى لأدنى طِماح ِ غيرُ مضمونِ

 أتضـْمنينَ مقيلاً لي سواسيـة    

 بين الحشائش أو بين الريـاحين؟

 خِلواً من الهمِّ إلا همَّ خافــقـــةٍ       

 بينَ الجوانح ِ أعنيـها وتـَـعنيني

تـَهزُّني فأجـاريها فتدفعَني     

كالريح تـُعجل في دفـع الطواحينِ 

 يادجلة الخير:ياأطياف ساحرةٍ        

 ياخمرَ خابيةٍ في ظلَّ عُرجونِ

 ياسكتة َ الموت, ياإعصار زوبعةٍ        

 ياخنجرَ الغدر ِ, ياأغصان زيتونِ

 ياأم بغدادَ من ظرف ٍ ومن غنـَج   

 مشى التـبغدُدُ حتى في الدهاقينِ

ياأمَّ تلك التي من, ألـفِ ليلتها    

للانَ يعبق عِـطرٌ في التلاحينِ

 يامستجمٌ(النواسيَّ ) الذي لبـِستْ       

 به الحضارة ُ ثوبـاً وشـيَ, هارونِ

 الغاسل ِ الهَّم في ثـغرٍ وفي حَببُ        

والمُلبس ِ العقلَ أزياءَ المجانينِ

 والساحبِ الزقٌ يأبـاه ويكرههُ  

والمُنفق ِ اليومَ يـُفدي بالثلاثيـن

 والراهنِ السابريَّ الخزَّ في قـدح        

 والملهم الفنَ ممن لهو ٍ أفانين

 والمُسْمع ِ الدهرَ والدنيا وساكنها  

 قـْرعَ النواقيس في عيدِ الشعانينِ

 يادجلة الخير: والدنيا مـُـفارقة  

وأيُّ شرٍّ بخير ٍ غـيرُ مقرونِ

 وأي خيرٍ بلا شرَّ يُلقـٌـحَـه 

طهرُ الملائك منْ رجس الشياطين

 يادجلة الخير: كم من ْ كنز موهِبةٍ 

 لديك في (القمقم) المسحور مخزون 

 لعلَّ تلك العفاريتَ التي احْتجـزتْ 

 مـُحملاتٌ على أكتاف,دُلفينِ

لعل يوماً عصوفاً جارفاً عرَمـاً  

 آتٍ فـُتـرضيك عقـباه وترضيني


القصيدة أسفل هذه الصفحة بصوت فؤاد سالم


http://www.anbaar.net/shaer/dejlatalkheir.htm



*

----------


## بنت مصر

*



"مازلت أذكرها "

ونظرت نحوك والحنين يشدنى
والذكريات الحائرات .. تهزنى
ودموع ماضينا تعود ..تلومنى
أتراك تذكرها وتعرف صوتها
قد كان أعذب ماسمعت من الحياه
قد كان أول خيط صبح أشرقت 
في عمرك الحيران دنيامن ضياه
آه من العمر الذى يمضى بنا
ويظل تحملنا خطاه
ونعيش نحفر في الرمال عهودنا
حتى يجىء الموج .. تصرعها يداه 





أتراك لاتدرين حقاً .. من أنا؟
الناس تنظر في ذهول .. حولنا
كل الذي في البيت يذكر حبنا ..
أم أن طول البعديادنياغير حالتا؟
أناياحبيبة كل أيامى .. وقلبى والمنى
مازلت اشعر كل نبض كان يوماً بيننا





الآن تجمعنا الليالى بعدما
اخذت من الأزهار كل رحيقها..
الآن تجمعنا الليالى بعدما
سلبت من النظرات كل بريقها
اليوم تلقانى كما تلقى الغريب
بينى وبينك قلعة قالوا لنا ..
شئياً نسميه النصيب ...
ونظرت نحوك في ألم
ورأيت في عينيك شيئاً عله
حزن ... حنين .. اوبقايا من ندم
وعلى قميصى نام منديلى على وجه القلم
هذى هداياها تحدق نحونا
منديلها كم بات يسألنى
متى الأيام تجمع شملنا
انا لاارى شيئاً أمامى غير ذكرى اولقاء
رجل توقف بالزمان وقد بنى
قصراً كبيراً .. في الفضاء
فلتعذرينى أننى .. مازلت انظر للوراء‍‍




"فاروق جويده "



*

----------


## الصاعق

*القصيدة لفاروق جويدة* *أسمها عمي فرج* *تحكي عن رجل عجوز أخذ تحويشة العمر وحج بها* *ولدى عودته غرق في العباره سالم إكسبريس**وعاتب الوطن في لحظات الموت**..............**قد كان حلمي* *أن يزول الهم عني**عند بابك**قد كان حلمي* *أن أرى قبري**على اعتابك**الملح كفنني وكان الموج أرحم* *من عذابك**ورجعت كي أرتاح يوماً* *في رحابك**فبخلت يا وطني بقبر يحتويني في ترابك**فبخلت يوماً بالسكن**والأن تبخل بالكفن ؟؟**ماذا أصابك يا وطن**ماذا أصابك*

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قصيدتان للشاعر الكبير صلاح عبد الصبور

مرثية رجل تافه

مضت حياته .. كما مضت
ذليلة موطأة
كأنها تراب مقبرة
وكان موته الغريب باهتاً مباغتا
منتظراً , مفاجأة
(الميتة المكررة)

كان بلا أهل , بلا صحاب
فلم يشارك صاحباً حين الصبا لهو الصبا
ليحفظ الوداد في الشباب
كان وحيداً نازفاً كعابر السحاب
وشائعاً كما الذباب

وكنت أعرفه
أراه كلما رسا بي الصباح في بحيرة العذاب
أجمع في الجراب 
بضع لقيمات تناثرت على شطوطها التراب
ألقى بها الصبيان للدجاج والكلاب
وكنت إن تركت لقمة أنفتُ أن المها
يلقطها , يمسحها في كمه ,
يبوسها, يأكلها 
"في عالم كالعالم الذي نعيش فيه 
تعشى عيون التافهين عن وساخة الطعام والشراب"

وتسألونني: أكان صاحبي؟
وكيف صحبة تقوم بين راحلين
إذن  لماذا حينما نعا الناعي إلىّ نعيه
بكيته
وزارني حزني الغريب ليلتين
ثمّ رثيته ؟



مرثية رجل عظيم

كان يريد أن يرى النظام في الفوضى,
وأن يرى الجمال في النظام
وكان نادر الكلام
كأنه يبصر بين كل لفظتين
أكذوبة ميتة يخاف أن يبعثها كلامه
ناشرة الفودين , مرخاة الزمام 

وكان في المساء يطيل صحبة النجوم
ليبصر الخيط الذي يلمها
مختبئاً خلف الغيوم
ثم ينادى قبل أن ينام:
الله , هب لي المقلة التي ترى
خلف تشتت الشكول والصور
تغير الألوان والظلال 
خلف اشتباه الوهم والمجاز والخيال
وخلف ما تسدله الشمس على الدنيا 
وما ينسجه القمر
حقائق الأشياء والأحوال

وتسألونني: أكان صاحبي ؟
هل صحبةٌ تقوم بين سيد عظيم 
وخادم محتال؟*

----------


## على درويش

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما كلُّ مَنْ نطقوا الحروفَ أبانوا=فلقد يَذوبُ بما يقولُ لسانُ
لغة الوفاءِ شريفةٌ كلماتُها=فيها عن الحبِّ الأصيلِ بَيانُ
يسمو بها صدقُ الشعور إلى الذُّرا =ويزُفُّ عِطْرَ حروفها الوجدانُ
لغةٌ تَرَقْرَقَ في النفوس جمالُها=وتألَّقتْ بجلالها الأَذهانُ
يجري بها شعري إليكم مثلما=يجري إلى المتفضِّل العِرْفانُ
لغةُ الوفاء، ومَنْ يجيد حروفَها=إلا الخبير الحاذق الفنَّانُ
أرسلتُها شعراً يُحاط بموكبٍ=من لهفتي، وتزفُّه الألحانُ
ويزفُّه صدقُ الشعور وإِنَّما=بالصدق يرفع نفسَه الإِنسانُ
أرسلتُ شعري والسَّفينةُ لم تزلْ=في البحر، حار بأمرها الرُّبَّانُ
والقدس أرملةٌ يلفِّعها الأسى=وتُميت بهجةَ قلبها الأحزانُ
شلاَّلُ أَدْمُعِها على دفَقاته=ثار البخار فغامت الأَجفانُ
حسناءُ صبَّحها العدوُّ بمدفعٍ=تَهوي على طلقاته الأركانُ
أَدْمَى مَحاجرها الرَّصاص ولم تزلْ=شمَّاءَ ضاق بصبرها العُدوانُ
َلْقَى إليها السَّامريُّ بعجله=وبذاتِ أَنواطٍ زَهَا الشَّيْطَانُ
نَسي المكابرُ أنَّ عِجْلَ ضلالِه=سيذوب حين َتَمُّسه النيرانُ
حسناءُ، داهمَها الشِّتاءُ، ودارُها=مهدومةٌ، ورضيعُها عُريانُ
وضَجيج غاراتِ العدوِّ يَزيدها=فَزَعاً تَضَاعف عنده الَخَفقانُ
بالأمسِ ودَّعها ابنُها وحَليلُها=وابنُ اْختها وصديقُه حسَّانُ
واليوم صبَّحتِ المدافعُ حَيَّها=بلهيبها، فتفرَّق الجيرانُ
باتت بلا زوجٍ ولا إِبنٍ ولا=جارٍ يَصون جوارَها ويُصَانُ
يا ويحَها مَلَكتْ كنوزاً جَمَّة=وتَبيت يعصر قلبَها الِحرْمانُ
تَستطعم الجارَ الفقيرَ عشاءَها=ومتى سيُطعم غيرَه الُجوْعَانُ
صارتْ محطَّمةَ الرَّجاء، وإنَّما=برجائه يتقوَّت الإِنسانُ
يا قدسُ يا حسناءُ طال فراقُنا=وتلاعبتْ بقلوبنا الأَشجانُ
من أين نأتي، والحواجزُ بيننا:=ضَعْفٌ وفُرْقَةُ أُمَّةٍ وهَوانُ
من أين نأتي، والعدوُّ بخيله=وبرَجْلهِ، متحفِّزٌ يَقْظَانُ
ويَدُ العُروبةِ رَجْفَةٌ ممدودةٌ=للمعتدي وإشارةٌ وبَنانُ
ودُعاةُ كلِّ تقُّدمٍ قد أصبحوا=متأخرين، ثيابُهم أَدْرَانُ
متحدِّثون يُثَرْثِرُون أشدُّهم=وعياً صريعٌ للهوى حَيْرانُ
رفعوا شعارَ تقدُّمٍ، ودليلُهم=لِينينُ أو مِيشيلُ أو كاهانُ
ومن التقدُّم ما يكون تخلُّفاً=لمَّا يكون شعارَه العصيانُ
أين الذين تلثَّموا بوعودهم=أين الذين تودَّدوا وأَلانوا
لما تزاحمت الحوائجُ أصبحو=كرؤى السَّراب تضمُّها القيعانُ
كرؤى السَّرابِ، فما يؤمِّل تائهٌ=منها، وماذا يطلب الظمآنُ
يا قدس، وانتفض الخليلُ وغَزَّةٌ=والضِّفتان وتاقت الجولانُ
وتلفَّت الأقصى، وفي نظراته=أَلَمٌ وفي ساحاته غَلَيانُ
يا قُدس، وانبهر النِّداءُ ولم يزلْ=للجرح فيها جَذْوةٌ ودُخانُ
يا قدس، وانكسرتْ على أهدابها=نَظَراتُها وتراخت الأَجفانُ
يا قُُدْسُ، وانحسر اللِّثام فلاحَ لي=قمرٌ يدنِّس وجهَه استيطانُ
ورأيتُ طوفانَ الأسى يجتاحُها=ولقد يكون من الأسى الطوفانُ
كادت تفارق مَنْ تحبُّ ويختفي=عن ناظريها العطف والتَّحنانُ
لولا نَسائمُ من عطاءِ أحبَّةٍ=رسموا الوفاءَ ببذلهم وأعانوا
سَعِدَتْ بما بذلوا، وفوقَ لسانها=نَبَتَ الدُّعاءُ وأَوْرَقَ الشُّكرانُ
لكأنني بالقدس تسأل نفسَها=من أين هذا الهاطلُ الَهتَّانُ
من أين هذا البذلُ، ما هذا النَّدى=يَهمي عليَّ، ومَنْ هُم الأَعوانُ
هذا سؤال القدس وهي جريحةٌ=تشكو، فكيف نُجيب يا سَلْمانُ
ستقول، أو سأقول، ما هذا الندى=إلاَّ عطاءٌ ساقه المَنَّانُ
هذا النَّدى، بَذْلُ الذين قلوبُهم=بوفائها وحنانها تَزْدَانُ
أبناءُ هذي الأرض فيها أَشرقتْ=حِقَبُ الزمان، وأُنزِل القرآنُ
صنعوا وشاح المجد من إِيمانهم=نعم الوشاحُ ونِعْمَتِ الأَلوانُ
وتشرَّف التاريخ حين سَمَتْ به=أخبارُهم، وتوالت الأَزمانُ
في أرضنا للناس أكبرُ شاهدٍ=دينٌ ودنيا، نعمةٌ وأَمانُ
هي دوحةُ ضَمَّ الحجازُ جذورَها=ومن الرياض امتدَّت الأَغصانُ
الأصل مكةُ، والمهاجَرُ طَيْبةٌ=والقدسُ رَوْضُ عَراقةٍ فَيْنَانُ
شيمُ العروبة تلتقي بعقيدةٍ=فيفيض منها البَذْلُ والإحسانُ
للقدس عُمْقٌ في مشاعر أرضنا=شهدتْ به الآكامُ والكُثْبانُ
شهدت به آثارُ هاجرَ حينما=أصغتْ لصوت رضيعها الوُديانُ
شهدت به البطحاء وهي ترى الثرى=يهتزُّ حتى سالت الُحْلجانُ
ودعاءُ إبراهيمَ ينشر عطره=في الخافقين، وقلبُه اطمئنان
هذي الوشائج بين مهبط وحينا=والمسجد الأقصى هي العنوانُ
هو قِبلةٌ أُولى لأمتنا التي=خُتمت بدين نبيِّها الأديانُ
أوَ لَمْ يقل عبدالعزيز وقد رأى=كيف الْتقى الأحبار والرُّهبانُ
وأقام بلْفُورُ الهياكلَ كلَّها=للغاصبين وزمجر البُركان
وتنمَّر الباغي وفي أعماقه=حقدٌ، له في صدره هَيجَانُ
وتقاطرتْ من كلِّ صَوْبٍ أنْفُسٌ=منها يفوح البَغْيُ والطغيانُ
وفدوا إلى القدس الشريف،شعارهم=طَرْدُ الأصيل لتخلوَ الأوطانُ
وفد اليهود أمامهم أحقادهم=ووراءهم تتحفَّرُ الصُّلبان
أوَ لم يقل عبدالعزيز، وذهنُه=متوقدٌ، ولرأيه رُجْحَانُ
وحُسام توحيد الجزيرة لم يزلْ=رَطْباً، يفوح بمسكه الميدانُ
في حينها نَفضَ الغُبارَ وسجَّلَتْ=عَزَماتِه الدَّهناءُ والصُّمَّانُ
أوَ لم يَقُلْ، وهو الخبيرُ وإِنما=بالخبرةِ العُظْمى يقوم كيانُُ:
مُدُّوا يدَ البَذْلِ الصحيحةَ وادعموا=شعبَ الإِباءَ فإنهم فُرْسَانُ
شَعْبٌ، فلسطينُ العزيزةُ أَنبتتْ=فيه الإباءَ فلم يُصبْه هَوانُ
شَعْبٌ إذا ذُكر الفداءُ بَدا له=عَزْمٌ ورأيٌ ثاقبٌ وسنانُ
شعبٌ إذا اشتدَّتْ عليه مُصيبةٌ=فالخاسرانِ اليأسُ والُخذلاُن
لا تُخرجوهم من مَكامنِ أرضهم=فخروجُهم من أرضهم خُسران
هي حكمةٌ بدويَّة ما أدركتْ=أَبعادَها في حينها الأَذهانُ
يا قُدْسُ لا تَأْسَي ففي أجفاننا=ظلُّ الحبيبِ، وفي القلوبِ جِنانُ
مَنْ يخدم الحرمين يأَنَفُ أنْ يرى=أقصاكِ في صَلَفِ اليَهودِ يُهانُ
يا قُدسُ صبراً فانتصاركِ قادمٌ=واللِّصُّ يا بَلَدَ الفداءِ جَبَانُ
حَجَرُ الصغير رسالةٌ نُقِلَتْ على=ثغر الشُّموخ فأصغت الأكوانُ
ياقدسُ، وانبثق الضياء وغرَّدتْ=أَطيارُها وتأنَّقَ البستانُ
يا قدس، والتفتتْ إِليَّ وأقسمتْ=وبربنا لا تحنَثُ الأَيمانُ
واللّهِ لن يجتازَ بي بحرَ الأسى=إلاَّ قلوبٌ زادُها القرآنُ[/poem]
الشاعر هو الدكتور عبد الرحمن العشماوى استاذ نقد الحديث وهو متقاعد حاليا شاعر سعودى من أحب الشعراء الى قلبى وأتمنى لو كان هناك من يعرف معلومات عنه يضيفها وهذه القصيدة ربما تكون أقل من روائع كثيره جدا له ولكن يكفى أنها عن قدسنا الأسير

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

[poem font="Andalus,7,red,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
المسلول[/poem]
[poem font="Andalus,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شعر بشارة الخوري 
( الأخطل الصغير [/poem])
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/5.gif" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سنةٌ مضتْ ،فإذا خرجتَ إلى = ذاك الطريق بظاهر البلدِ
و لَفَتَّ وجهكَ يمنةً ، فترى =وجهاً متى تذكرْهُ ترتعدِ:
هذا الفتى في الأمس ، صار إلى = رجلٍ هزيلِ الجسمِ منجردِ
مُتلجلج الألفاظ ، مضطربٍ = متواصل الأنفاس مُطَّرِدِ
متجعد الخدين من سَرَفٍ = متكسر الجفنين من سُهُد
***
عيناه عالقتان في نفقٍ = كسراج كوخٍ نصف متقدِ 
أو كالحباحب ،باخ لامعهُ = يبدو من الوجنات في خَدَدِ
تهتز أنمله ،فتحسبها = ورق الخريف أصيب بالبَرَدِ
ويكاد يحمله ،لما تركت = منه الصبابة ،مخلب الصُّرَدِ
***
يمشي بعلته على مهلٍ = فكأنه يمشي على قَصَدِ
ويَمُجُّ أحياناً دماً ، فعلى = منديله قطعٌ من الكبدِ
قطع تآبينٌ مفجعةٌ = مكتوبةٌ بدمٍ بغير يدِ
قطعٌ تقول له تموت غداً = وإذا ترق ، تقول بعد غَدِ
والموت أرحم زائرٍ لفتىً = متزملٍ بالداء مغتمدِ
قد كان منتحراً ، لو أن له = شبه القوى في جسمه الخَضِدِ
لكنه ،والداء ينهشهُ = كالشلو بين مخالب الأسدِ
جَلْدٌ على الآلامِ ،ينجدهُ = طلل الشباب ودارس الصِّيَدِ
***
أين التي علقت به غُصُناً = حلوَ المجاني ناضرَ المَلَدِ
أين التي كانت تقول له = ضع رأسك الواهي على كبدي
مات الشقي بها وقد سلمت = يا للقتيل قضى بلا قَوَدِ
مات الفتى فأُقيم في جَدَثٍ=مُستوحش الأرجاء منفردِ
متجللٍ بالفقر مؤتزرٍ=بالنبت من متيبسٍ و ندي
و تزوره حيناً فتؤنسهُ=بعض الطيورِ بصوته الغرِدِ
كتبوا على حجرتِهِ بدمٍ=سطراً بهِ عظةٌ لذي رَشَدِ
هذا قتيلُ هوىً ببنت هوىً=فإذا مررتَ بأختها فَحِدِ[/poem]

----------


## شمـوخ

*أبي عاد اليهـــود



محمد بن عبدالرحمن المقرن


أبي عادوا فأين هي الوُعُودُ؟!***********وفى ذئبٌ وما وفتِ اليهـودُ!
أبيْ أبلغْ ثرى الأقصى سلامي*********** وقُلْ ما ماتَ لو قُتِلَ الشهيدُ
أبي أخبره عن أشلاءِ شعـبٍ*********** توثَّب عن محارمه يــذودُ
تمرَّس في الحروب فكَانَ حِصناً********** تعلَّمه الوقائع ما لصُّمــودُ
أبي خُذْ من دَمِي قطراً وسطِّر*********** به للقدس ما نبـض الوريدُ
فَإِن جَفَّ الوريدُ فصُبَّ ماءً************* عليه عساه للأقصى يزيـدُ
دمي يا والدي مسك ستنمو************ على قطراته اليوم الـورودُ
عظامي في ثرى الأقصى وفاءً*********** له إن خانه النذل البليــدُ
أبي لا تحجز الطلقاتِ عنـي*********** أبي لا عشت إن عاش اليهودُ
ألا من مخبرٌ عنا البـرايــا*********** بأنا للثرى الغـالي جـنـودُ
أسودٌ دون أسلحـةٍ برزنـا*********** وترجفُ في مدافعهـا القرودُ
نواجه حُلْمَ إسرائيل نفْنـى************ ليرجع مجدُ أمتّنا التـليــدُ
نواجه كُلَّ جيْشِ الغرب حتى*********** وإن بَرَقَتْ بمجلِسِهِ العهـودُ
تُعِـدُ لِقَتْلِنَا خلف الزوايـا************ وإسرائيلُ فـي علنٍ تقـودُ
هي الأم الحنون متى علمتم************* بأنَّ الأُمَّ لابنتها تكـيــدُ
أنا أيهـا الأحباب جسمٌ************** على أشلائِهِ فُضِحَ اليـهـودُ
بدا للعالم المخدوع مـاذا************* يخبّئه لنا القلـبُ الـحقـودُ
فأين منظمات الكفرِ عنهم************* وأين عقودهم أين البـنودُ ؟!
سلوهم من سقى الإرهابَ فينا********** ألا إن اليهـودَ لـهُ وقـودُ
مجازرٌ تطحن الآلاف غدراً************* وقومي في مفارشهم رقـودُ
أنا إن متُّ فالموتُ انتصارٌ************** وتاج الفخرِ أنَّ أبي شهيـدُ
صواعقٌ نحنُ في الحربِ انتفاضاً********** ونحنُ لوابل البشرى رعـودُ
علا صوتُ الأذان فصاح قلبي************* غداً لثراك يا أقصى نعودُ 

*

----------


## مجروحه

_ابو تمام_
                           السيف اصدق

الـسـيف  أصدق أنباء من الكتب                   فـي  حـدة الحد بين الجد واللعب
بيض الصفائح لاسود الصحائف في               مـتـونـهـن جلاء الشك والريب
والـعـلم  في شهب الارماح لامعة                   بين  الخمسين لا في السبعة iiالشهب
أيـن  الـرواية بل أين النجوم وما                    صاغوه من زخرف فيها ومن iiكذب
تـخـرصـا وأحـاديـث مـلفقة                        لـيـست بنبع اذا عدت ولا iiغرب
عـجـبـا زعـمـوا الايام مجفلة                       عنهن  في صفر الاصفار أو iiرجب
خـوفـوا  الناس من داهية مظلمة                 إذا  بـدا الكوكب الغربي ذو iiالذنب
وصـيـروا الابـراج العليا مرتبة                    مـاكـان  مـنـقلبا أو غير منقلب
يـقـضون بالأمر عنها وهي غافلة                 مـادارك فـي فلك منها وفي iiقطب
لـو  بـيـنت قط أمرا أقبل موقعة                     لـم  تخف ماحل بالأوثان والصلب

----------


## s_lonely

أستاذي الرائع د/ جمال مرسي

فكرة حضرتك متميزة وجميلة...
وهذة القصيدة للشاعر فاروق جويدة اسمها ( وليس لنا إختيار)


مازلت أسكن في عيونك..... مثل حبات النهار.....
أطياف عطرك بين أنفاسي رحيل..... وإنتظار......
مازلت أشعر أننا عمرٌ نهايته إنتحــــــــــــــــــار....
والحب مثل الموت ...يجمعنا،...... يفرقنــــــــا...
 ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيس لنا إختيــــــــــــــــــار..    
هل تنجب النيران وسط الريح شيئاً غير نار.......؟!
مازلت أحيا كل ما عشناة يومـــــــــــــا
رغم أن العمر أيــــامُ قصار.............
والحب في الأعماق بركانٌ يدمرنا
وبين يديك........... ما أحلى الدمار...
والشوق رُغم البعد أحلاماً تطاردنـــا....
ومازلنا نكابر كالصغـــــــــــــــــار.........
فالهجر في عينيك هجر مكابرٌ........................
هل تهرب الشطئان من عشق البحــــــــــــــــار...؟!
إذا جاء يوم وإسترحتي من المنى.....
فأخبريني كيف أسدلتي الستــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار
فإلى متى سنظل في أوهامنا
ونظن أن الشمس ضاقت بالنهـــــــــــــــــــــــــار...
أدمنت حبك مثلما ادمنت في البحر الدوار........
فلقاؤنا قدر......
وهل يُجدي مع القدر الفرار................؟!



 ::

----------


## لحظة صدق

::  تلك الرائعه اعرف قائلها الحقيقى
هوه رجل اعمال سعودى 
سرقت منه لتنسب الى شاعر اخر
لكن انا اعتبرها من اجمل ما قرات

[frame="1 80"]


 ::  

سكن الليل


سكن الليل والأماني عـــــذاب     وحنيني للحبيب عـــــــــــــــذاب

كلما داعب الكرى جفن عيني     هزني الشوق وأضناني الغياب

يا حبيبي هواك أضنى فــؤادي    وكأن الجوى  بجسمي حـــــــراب

أضرم النار في الحنايا لهيبـا    مثل ليل أضاء فيه شهـــــــــــاب

وأنا في ثرى الغرام غريــــــق    ملء عيني دجى  كساه الضبـاب


 ::  
أنا والشوق في الغرام ضحايا    سرق البعد عمرنا والغيـــــــــاب

قدر نهدر السنين سهـــــارى    ليلنا غربة فكيف المــــــــــــــآب

قدر نعشق الصعاب ونمشـــي   في طريق به الشجاع يهــــــــــاب

كيف ألقاك والدروب شراك    وعلى الباب حاجب  وحجــــــــــــــــاب

بيننا يا ضياء عيني بحـــور    يملأ العين الليل حرها والســـراب

 ::  

ننشد الوصل قد يكون قريبا   هل على العاشقين ثم حســــــاب

ربما نلتقي غدا ونغنــــــــــــي  لحن حب غناؤه مستطـــــــــــــــــاب

وغدا تنبت الرياض  زهــــــورا  ويعود الهوى لنا والشبــــــــــــاب

كلما طال بعدنا زدت قربـــــا  يجمع الحرف بيننا والخطـــــــــاب


 ::  [/frame]

----------


## العوريفي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أحباتئي الكرام في منتدانا الجميل
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> في هذه الصفحة سيقوم كل واحد منا بنقل قصيدة أعجبته من روائع الشعر العربي
> قديمه أو حديثة . 
> و أرجو أن تكون باللغة الفصحى .
> و سأبدأ انا اليوم معكم بقصيدة جميلة أعجبتني للشاعر العراقي الجميل يحيى السماوي
> و المقيم حاليا في استراليا
> 
> ...


لله درك أخي جمال دائما تتحفنا بالروائع  وهذين البيتين هما الإنذار لمن بلغ الخمسين مثلي ان القلب لم يعد به للحب شاغر فهنيئا لزوجات الشياب مثلي لن يخفن بعد اليوم.

----------


## العوريفي

قصيدة اعجبتني وأمل أن تنال إعجابكم وهي للشاعر سلاف بعنوان [b] النعناع وامل ان تنال إعجابكم



جفنٌ وذهنٌ وقلبٌ بالجوى وَمِقُ

...................

يُسلِّم الله من لا زال يؤنسني

حديثه هامساً للبُعدِ يــخترقُ

..................

أنفاسُهُ كنسيم الروضِ مصطبحاً

دخلتُـهُ فأتانـي نفحُهُ العَبِـقُ

..................

هذي ذراعاكِ عن بعدٍ تطوِّقني

كيف الفطامُ لمن في جيده وَهَقُ

...................

ومن في حضنِ من يهوى غدا ثملا

بالشوقِ فيه وبالتنهيدِ يـحترقُ

..................

ما أعذب الموتَ في حضنٍ لفاطمةٍ

خيرٌ من الشهد ما يغذونيَ العَرَقُ

.................

هو الحميّا التي تحيي بنشوتِـها

وصرفِ جريالها ما إن به مذَقُ

..................

هنا حقولُ زهورٍ ها هنا كمـأٌ

والعابـقان هنا التعناعُ والحبَقُ

..................

هنا الرياضُ بـها تينٌ بها عِنَبٌ

بها الشّوامخُ في علْيائها السُّحُقُ

.................

هنا فيافٍ هنا يَـمٌّ هنا أكَـمٌ

هنا جبالٌ هنا وادٍ هنا أفُــقُ

................

هنا الليالي التي العشّاقُ لو حلفوا

أعمارَهمْ أودِعتْ في حلْفِهم صدقوا

.............

هنا ثوانٍ تفوقُ العمْرَ روعتُها

والقلبُ فيها بفيضِ النورِ يأتلقُ

..................

هنـا الشتاءُ بـه الأنواءُ صاخبةٌ

به رعودٌ وغيمٌ كُحلُه العُـقَقُ

..................

ينمِّق اللونَ فـي قوسٍ لـهُ قُزَحٌ

فيستحيلُ إلى أطيافه اليَـقَـقُ

..................

هنا الهجيرُ كلفح النارِ زفرتُـهُ

تكادُ من وهْجِهِ الأشياءُ تحترقُ

.................

هـنا الـربيعُ توشّيه مناظـرُهُ

أنسامُهُ بِعبير الروضِ تُنْتَشَـقُ

.................

هنا نُجومٌ هنا شمسٌ هنا قــمرٌ

هنا غضارةُ صُبخٍ هاهنا الشفقُ 

................

هنا الـمَجرّاتُ والأكوانُ مُدّتـها

تقاسُ بالضوءِ منها الضوءُ ينبثقُ

.................

لولا احترازٌ لبعض الأمرِ يعقلُــهُ

لكان فيك لساني اليومَ ينطلُـقُ

................

وكان يسهب عما دار في خلدي

مما سيفنـى به لو ضمّهُ الورقُ

.................

لو قلتُهُ رقصت من روعةٍ أُمَمٌ

وضاقَ درْبٌ بمن قد جاء يستبقُ

................

يا أنتِ لا شيءَ في الدنيا يعادلها

إلا الذي من فؤادي ظلّ يندفقُ

.................

تيارُهُ رغم بعد الدار متصــلٌ

ورافداه إليك الشـوقُ والأرقُ

................

لو أنّ مولاةَ قلبي فـي تقلّـبها

ترى الذي فيه، قد كانت إذن تثقُ

.............

بأنها روحُهُ والروح إن خرجت

ما ظلّ من دونها رثٌّ إذن خَلَقُ

...............

يا للرسائلِ تأتيني مـــحيرةً

بالحُبِّ حينا وحينا قولها غَـلِقُ

................

بالطلّ حينا فتسبي الروحَ رِقّتُهُ

من بعده الوبْلُ كالإعصار ينبعقُ

...............

أرى الوصال ببيت إذْ تزينه

ببرعمٍ من بنات الورد ينفتـقُ

................

فيستجيبُ له قلبي يُرى فَرِحاً

كأنه من سلاف الثغر يغتبـقُ

................

وليس تمضي سُويعات بلا نبإٍ

عن الفطام فيُلفى القلبُ ينمزقُ

..................

بالله قولي:الذي أسلفتِ من غزلٍ

قد كانَ حقّاً أم الإشفاقُ والمَلَقُ؟

................

مولاةَ روحيَ ما قلبي مسوّدةً

من بعد تمزيقها بالصمغ تلتصقُ

.................

ولا خطوطاً لرسامٍ بـحاسبهِ

فتلتقي ثُمّ تُمـحى ثُـمَّ تفترق

.................

هذي بحورُ الهوى فلتعلمي سلفاً

لا عيش إلا لمن في لُجّها غرقوا

.................

قولي بأنّيَ أهذي، أنتِ صادقـةٌ

لي من جنوني حسامٌ جئتُ أمتشقُ

...............

لا عاش هذا الهوى إن عشت يقلقني

ألخوفُ منكِ فإنـي منه أنعتقُ

..................

ستسمعين الذي ما مثلهُ سمعت

أُنثى ولا أنشد العشاقُ إذ صُعِقوا

................

حسانهم ما لديهِنَّ الذي حفلت

محبوبتي به، باهى خَلْقَها الـخُلُقُ

................

لي من جنون الهوى إن تبعدي شرفٌ

ولستُ آسى إذا لم يبقَ بي رَمقُ

.................

سيلٌ من الحبِّ وافى هادرا عَرِماً

فلا السلالِمُ تحمينا ولا النّـفَقُ

.................

أكادُ أخرجُ من نفسي ليحملني

موجُ الأثيرِ ومسرى روحيَ الـمُوَقُ

...........

من كان بالمال في مسعاه مرتزقا

فإنني في الهوى إيّاكِ أرتزقُ

.....................

يؤذن الفجرَ مولاتي فمعذرةً

إلى إلـهيَ عنـك الآن منطَلَقُ

................

أدعوه يبقي الذي ما بيننا أبدا

وبعد صدع النوى إياهُ ينـرتقُ

...............

نذرت لله إن يجمع لنا بددا

نسعى إلى بيته، أَنَذَرْتِ؟ هل أثِقُ؟

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*أعزائي*

اسمحوا لى أن أشارك معكم برائعة الحصرى القيرواني 

يا ليل الصب متى غده فهى من أعذب ما كتب فى اللغة العربية من كلمات تصف عذاب المحب وشوقه إلى معشوقه 

كما أنها تحوى اجمل والطف وصف لذلك المعشوق وكأنه يتحدث بلساني وهل هناك اجمل من وصف المحبوب بأنه صنم للفتنة أي اله للجمال الفاتن ولكن الحصرى هرب من الشرك بإقراره انه يهوى ذلك الجمال الفاتن ولا يتعبده هههههههه إنها عبقرية الشاعر ومرجعيته وأساسه الديني أعطى المحبوب تمام الجمال وكماله وهرب من تبعة رفعه لمقام الآلهة   



*يا ليل الصب متى غده*



يا ليل الصب متى غده ؟ اقيام الساعة موعده 

رقد السمار فأرقه أسف للبين يردده

فبكاه النجم ورق له مما يرعاه ويرصده 

كلف بغزال ذى هيف خوف الواشين يشرده 

نصبت عيناى له شركا فى النوم فعز تصيده

وكفى عجبا أنى قنص للسرب سبانى اغيده

صنم للفتنة منتصب أهواه ولا أتعبده        ( الله الله لا يوجد أروع من هذا وصف )

صاح والخمر جنى فمه سكران اللحظ معربده

ينضو من مقلته سيفا وكأن نعاسا يغمده

فيريق دم العشاق به والويل لمن يتقلده 

كلا لا ذنب لمن قتلت عيناه ولم تقتل يده 

يا من جحدت عيناه دمى وعلى خديه تورده

خداك قد اعترفا بدمى فعلام جفونك تجحده

أنى لأعيذك من قتلى وأظنك لا تتعمده

بالله هب المشتاق كرى فلعل خيالك يسعده 

ما ضرك لو داويت ضنى صب يضنيك وتبعده  

لم يبقى هواك له رمقا فليبك عليه عوده

وغدا يقضى أو بعد غد هل من نظر يتزوده

يا أهل الشوق لنا شرق بالدمع يفيض مورده

يهوى المشتاق لقاءكمو وصروف الدهر تبعده

ما أحلى الوصل وأعذبه لولا الأيام تنكده

بالبين وبالهجران فيا لفؤادى ..كيف تجلده ؟؟

الحصرى القيرواني



ما ضرك لو داويت ضنى صب يضنيك وتبعده ؟؟ سؤال يتمنى كل عاشق أن يسأله لمعشوقه 

وقد صاغ أمير الشعراء احمد شوقى رائعته مضناك جفاه مرقده على نهج هذه القصيدة الرائعة وهى أيضا من أعذب ما كتب أمير الشعراء وأرجو أن تسمحوا لى أن أضيفها غدا إن شاء الله 

مساءكم زى الفل

جمال النجار

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

هذه قصيدة أعجبتني للشاعر بشار البرغوثي

[poem font="Andalus,7,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
 قلبي وحبيبتي وأنا [/poem]
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,darkblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ذاك الحبيب فيا أشعار ناديهِ = بالحب جهراً وإن يدعوكِ لبِّيهِ 
لبيته إن دعاني غير مكترثٍ = في القلب أحفظه بالعين أحميهِ
يا قلب إنهض فقد جاءتك ثانيةً = وانظم لها الشعر من أحلى قوافيه 
واطرب وغنِّ فإن الحب أغنيةٌ = وانصتْ إلى العشق واحفظ من أغانيه
واصعد لعرشك إن الحب مملكةٌ = وهي المليكة في قصر ستبنيه 
قلبي سيشرب كأس الحب مرتوياً = كَفُّ الحبيبة بالأشواق تسقيه 
لون الطبيعة في العينين مكتملٌ = والشمس تشرق في شتى نواحيه 
والشعر فوق جبين البدر منتشرٌ = والرمش سيف لقلب الصب يدميه
ما عدت أعرف مم الحسن أقطفهُ = من حسن قدك أم من حسن ما فيه
من ورد خدك أم من نرجس رَطِبٍ = إن كاد يظمأ شهد الثغر يرويه
هذا الجمال فدليني وخاطرتي = فالعقل يخرج من تيهٍ إلى تيه
والقلب بين يديك الآن ممتلكٌ = فامضي به ولدرب العشق دليه
إن كان قربك يحيا العمر مبتهجاً = والبعد عنك بنار الهجر يصليه
فالبعد مثل كؤوس السُّم يقتلهُ = والقرب منك بماء الحُبِّ يحييه
يا حبة العين جرح القلب ملتهبٌ = مُدِّى يديك وضُمِّي القلب داويه
عودي إليَّ فإني صرتُ منتظراً = يوم اللقاء وحيث العمر نقضيه
مثل العصافير زهر الحب نقطفهُ = من واحة العشق بالآمال نجنيه[/poem]

----------


## لحظة صدق

بلغـوها



 الأخطل الصغير 
[frame="9 80"]
 ::  

بلغـوها إذا أتــيـتم حـمـاهـــا

أنني مت في الــغـرام فــداهــا

وأذكروني لهــا بــكل جـمـيــل

فعساها تـــبـــكي علي عساهـا

واصحبوهــا لتربـتي ، فعظـــامي

تشـتهي أن تدوســها قـدمــاهـا

لم يشقني يوم القيامــة لــــــولا

أملي أنني هــــنـــاك أراهــا

ولو أن النعيــم كـــــان جزائي

في جــهادي والــنـار كانت جزاها

لأتيت الإلـهَ زحفــاً ، وعفــرت

جـبـيـني كي أستـميـل الإلـــها

وملأت السماء شكوى غــــرامي

فشـغلـت الأبرار عـن تـقـــوها

ومشى الحب السماء شكوى غـرامي

فشغلت الابرار عـن تـقواهــــا

ومشى الحب في الملائـك حـــتى

خـاف جبريــل منهـم عقبــاهـا

قلت : يـــا رب أي ذنب جنتــه

أي ذنب ؟ لـقـد ظلمت صبـاهـــا

أنت ذويت في محاجرها السـحــر

ورصعْت بـالآلـئ فـــــاهــا

أنت عسلت ثغـرهــا ، فـقلـوب

الناس نحل أكمامهــا شفـتـــاهـا

أنت من لحظهـا شهرت حسامــاً

فـبـراءُ مـن الـــدماءِ يـــداها

رحمة ربي ،لسـت أسأل عــدلاً 

رب خذني إن أخطـأت بــخـطـاها

دع سليـمي تكونُ حيث تــراني

أو فـدعني أكـون حـيــث أراهـا

 ::  [/frame]

----------


## على درويش

هوى الخمسين


للشاعر الجميل والأخ العزيز
 عصام الغزالى 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,burlywood,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/18.gif" border="double,4,gray" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
غزال جليس الى مكتبِ	=	 تجلى بالوانه الخلبِ
نحيل ومن تحت فستانه	=	نتوءان فى الصدر كالمشجبِ
أأنهاك يا قلب :"لا ترتجف" =	وأنهاك يا عين :"لا تعجبى"!؟؟
ولى فطرة لم تزل طفلة	=	وشيب ولوع بلهو الصبى
كأنى به أرجع القهقرى	=	ولا يدرك العقل ما حلّ بى
فأهفو الى لمسة  نظرة	=	وصدر حنون به اختبى
غزال نحيل كحيل خطا	=	خفيفا على قلبى المتعبِ
(سكرتيرة) كلها رقة	=	لها بسمة صمتها كهربى
تأملتها أنملا أنملا	=	فلم أقض من نظرة مأربى
فقبلتها قبلة طوفت 	=	على كل جزء ولم أقربِ
وأدركت أن الهوى ان اتى= 	على نصف قرن خلا ملعبى
وأسكتُّ ما أدرى ما غايتى=	ولا ما أتى بى وما مطلبى
ولكننى عدت من عالمى	=	الى عالم واقعى غبى
أخمسون عاما ترد الهوى=	وما حب مثلى بمستغرب!؟
اذن أرجعونى الى نصفها=	ولا تكبرونى فما مكسبى!؟
وأوشكت أبكى وقد أدركت=	وجودى فحنت على أشيبى
أشارت الى مقعد شاغر	=	وقالت :"تفضل هنا يا أبى" [/poem]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هذه القصيدة ل د. جمال مرسى
قرأتها وتفاعلت معها
وهذه القصيدة تعجبنىوتلاقينا 






شعر : د.جمال مرسي 





   [frame="3 80"]
 مِـنْ زمــانٍ..
حينما كُنـَّا صِغــارا.
نسبقُ الريحَ ، ونطوي الأرضَ..
لـيــلاً.. ونـهــارا.
في سرابيلَ..
من الضـوءِ..
وأحـلامٍ لهـا حجمُ صِبانا.
وعيـونٍ.. سـافرت عبر السمـاواتِ..
فعادت..
تحملُ الأنجـمَ أهـداباً.
وعادت..
تحمـلُ الشمسَ دِثـارا.
حينما جُبنا قُـرىً..
كنـَّا رسمناها سوياً..
بقلوبٍ..
في اخضرارِ الريفِ..
حين تُهديهِ السحاباتُ الجميلاتُ اخضرارا.
لم يكن للوقـتِ سلطانٌ علينـا.
وكـأنـَّا..
قد غرسنا في ضـلوعِ الوقتِ نصـلا. 
وصلبنـاهُ..
على جذعٍ ، وهِمْنــا.. 
نقطفُ الحُـلمَ جِهــارا.

(2)

وكبُرنا..
في عيـونِ النـاسِ..
أجساداً وأفعالاً ـ كما قالوا ـ و لكنْ..
في عيـونِ الحُلمِ..
ما زلنــا صِغـــارا.
نُمسكُ الظِلَّ..
ونجـري..
خلفَ أطيـافِ الفراشاتِ..
( التي أعيت خُطانا ).
ثم نستلقي..
على شـاطئِ بحـرٍ..
( لونهُ من لونِ عينيكِ )
عميقٍ..
يُبحر الرُّبـّانُ فيـهِ..
( فوق عمرِ البحرِ عمراً.)
ثُـمَّ يرتـدُّ..
ولم يبـْلغْ قــرارا.
كنتُ أبني لكِ قصراً من رمـالٍ.
لونها كالتبـرِ،
من إشعاعِ مغرورٍ تدلّى..
فوق وجه الرملِ..
أحلى..
من جبينِ الشمسِ نوراً وازدهارا.
فاسكنيهِ..
أنتِ يا كلَّ مُنايا..
ربـَّةُ القصـرِ..
فتيهي.

بدِّلي ما شئتِ فيهِ من أثاثٍ.
بدلي غُـرفـةَ نومٍ.
فاجعليها من عبيرٍ..
واجعلي البهـوَ منـارا.
غيـِّري الحُـرَّاسَ..
من بابٍ لبابٍ.
وأْمري كلَّ الوصيفاتِ..
لكي يُسـرجنَ..
ـ من نورِكِ يا عمري ـ
قناديـلَ حياتي.
غيـِّري لحنَ العصافيرِ التي نامت..
على شُباكِ قلبي..
بابتهالاتِ العـذارى.

(3) 

كم لعِبنـا في مـروجٍ..
سلَّمت للعطرِ( في أنفاسكِ العذراءِ) نفسا.
ولفُـرشـاتِكِ..
أجبالاً و وديـاناً و نخـلا.
كي تصـوغيها ـ كما تبغينَ ـ لحناً..
وزهـوراً ، وعطـوراً..
وتُحيليها لُجيناً ونُضـارا.
ثُـمَّ هبَّت..
ـ يا ملاكي ـ ريحُهُم..
تعصفُ بالقلبينِ ، حقداً..
من لدُنْ من حسدوا الليلَ..
على بدرٍ..
أضـاءَ العمـرَ لم يشكُ الدياجي..
كي يكونَ الأُنسَ في ليلِ السهارى.
فافترقنا.
كلُّ قلبٍ في طريقٍ..
وشربنا كأسَ هجرٍ..
أضرمَ الوجدانَ نارا.
حِقبةٌ من عمرنا مرَّت..
ولا ندري مداها.
كلُّ ما ندريهِ عنها..
أنها موتٌ بطئٌ..
خلفَ قلبينـا توارى.
أنها حلمٌ مريعٌ..
كم تمنينا ـ لكي ننساهُ ـ موتاً..
أو فِرارا.

(4)

وتلاقينا..
كأنَّ الميْت يصحو( يا ملاكي )
فاسكبي ثلجاً علي رأسي..
لكي أشْعرَ..
أنِّي لستُ في أضغاثِ حلمٍ..
و اجعليني..
ألمسُ الشَّعرَ..
وأجني زهرةَ الخدِّ..
وأروي عطشَ العمرِ..
من العينينِ و الثغرِ مِـرارا.
ابسُمي كي تضحكَ الدنيا ..
وتأتي.
بعد أن ولَّت ـ بما فيها من الأفراحِ ـ
معْ محبوبها الفجرِ..
وخلَّتنا حيـارى.
غرِّدي كي يرجعَ الشدوُ..
لعصفورِ الكناري..
بعد أن كاد الجوى يُفنيهِ حزناً..
و وجيباً و انهيـارا.

(5)

يا لقلبي..
إنهُ أنتِ أخيراً.
إنهُ وجهكِ..
لم تعبثْ بِهِِ كفُّ الليالي..
مثلما خطَّـت بوجهي.
إنّـهُ نفسُ السنا.. قـد
زادهُ العمرُ وقـارا.
ليتني أسطيعُ أن أقطفَ أزهارَ الروابي.
ليتني أسطيعُ ـ مثل الأمسِ ـ
أن أجني الثمارا.
رُبَّمـا أسطيعُ ، لكن..
خشيةُ اللهِ بقلبي ،
وصِغارٌ،
وشذا حبٍّ طفوليٍّ برئٍ..
كلها قامت ، فشادت..
بيننا سدّاً منيعاً..
وجِـدارا.[/frame]

----------


## nemnema

اسمحوا لى اقدم لكم احلى قصيده اعجبتنى وحففظتهاوانا عمرى 9 سنوات الفضل لبابا اللى علمنى احب بلدى  وكانها كتاب شعر  واروع قصيده حب هيه بلدى




*الدرس انتهى لموا الكراريس 
بالدم اللى على ورقهم سـال 
فى قصـر الأمم المتــحدة 
مسـابقة لرسـوم الأطـفال 

ايه رأيك فى البقع الحمـرا 
يا ضمير العالم يا عزيزى 
دى لطفـلة مصرية وسمرا 
كانت من أشـطر تلاميذى 
دمها راسم زهرة 
راسم رايـة ثورة 
راسم وجه مؤامرة 
راسم خلق جباره 
راسم نـار 
راسم عار 
ع الصهيونية والاستعمار 
والدنيا اللى عليهم صابرة 
وساكته على فعل الأباليس 
الدرس انتـهى 
لموا الكراريس .. 

ايه رأى رجـال الفكر الحر 
فى الفكرادى المنقوشة بالدم 
من طفل فقير مولود فى المر 
لكن كان حلو ضحوك الفـم 
دم الطـفل الفـلاح 
راسم شمس الصباح 
راسم شـجرة تفاح 
فى جناين الاصلاح 
راسم تمساح 
بألف جناح 
فى دنيا مليانة بالأشبـاح 
لكنـها قلـبها مرتــاح 
وساكتة على فعل الأباليس 
الدرس انتـهى 
لموا الكراريس … 

ايه رأيك يا شعب يا عربى 
ايه رأيك يا شعب الأحـرار 
دم الأطـفال جايلك يحـبى 
يقول انتـقموا من الأشـرار 
ويسيل ع الأوراق 
يتهجى الأسـماء 
ويطـالب الآبـاء 
بالثـأر للأبـناء 
ويرسم سيف 
يهد الزيـف 
ويلمع لمعة شمـس الصيف 
فى دنيا فيها النور بقى طيف 
وساكتة على فعل الأباليـس 
الدرس انتهى لموا الكراريس* 


رحم الله يوسف جاهين

----------


## ahmad husain

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,gray" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا سيّدي أَسْعِفْ فَمِي لِيَقُــولا 

في عيدِ مولدِكَ الجميلِ جميلا 

أَسْعِفْ فَمِي يُطْلِعْكَ حُـرّاً ناطِفَـاً 

عَسَلاً، وليسَ مُدَاهِنَاً مَعْسُولا 

يا أيّـها المَلِـكُ الأَجَلُّ مكانـةً 

بين الملوكِ ، ويا أَعَزُّ قَبِيلا 

يا ابنَ الهواشِمِ من قُرَيشٍ أَسْلَفُـوا 

جِيلاً بِمَدْرَجَةِ الفَخَارِ ، فَجِيلا 

نَسَلُوكَ فَحْلاً عَنْ فُحُـولٍ قَدَّمـوا 

أَبَدَاً شَهِيدَ كَرَامَةٍ وقَتِيلا 

للهِ دَرُّكَ من مَهِيـبٍ وَادِعٍ 

نَسْرٍ يُطَارِحُهُ الحَمَامُ هَدِيلا 

يُدْنِي البعيدَ إلى القريبِ سَمَاحَـةً 

ويُؤلِّفُ الميئوسَ والمأمُولا 

يا مُلْهَمَاً جَابَ الحيـاةَ مُسَائِـلاً 

عَنْها ، وعَمَّا أَلْهَمَتْ مَسْؤُولا 

يُهْدِيهِ ضَوْءُ العبقـريِّ كأنَّــهُ 

يَسْتَلُّ منها سِرَّهَا المجهـولا 

يَرْقَى الجبالَ مَصَاعِبَاً تَرْقَـى بـهِ 

ويَعَافُ للمُتَحَدِّرينَ سُهولا 

ويُقَلِّبُ الدُّنيا الغَـرُورَ فلا يَرَى 

فيها الذي يُجْدِي الغُرُورَ فَتِيلا 

يا مُبْرِئَ العِلَلَ الجِسَـامَ بطِبّـهِ 

تَأْبَى المروءةُ أنْ تَكُونَ عَلِيلا 

أنا في صَمِيمِ الضَّارِعيـنَ لربِّـهِمْ 

ألاّ يُرِيكَ كَرِيهةً ، وجَفِيلا 

والضَّارِعَاتُ مَعِي ، مَصَائِرُ أُمَّـةٍ 

ألاّ يَعُودَ بها العَزِيزُ ذَلِيلا 

فلقد أَنَرْتَ طريقَهَا وضَرَبْتَـهُ 

مَثَلاً شَرُودَاً يُرْشِدُ الضلِّيلا 

وأَشَعْتَ فيها الرأيَ لا مُتَهَيِّبَـاً 

حَرَجَاً ، ولا مُتَرَجِّيَاً تَهْلِيلا 

يا سَيِّدي ومِنَ الضَّمِيـرِ رِسَالَـةٌ 

يَمْشِي إليكَ بها الضَّمِيرُ عَجُولا 

حُجَـجٌ مَضَتْ ، وأُعِيدُهُ في هَاشِمٍ 

قَوْلاً نَبِيلاً ، يَسْتَمِيحُ نَبِيلا 

يا ابنَ الذينَ تَنَزَّلَتْ بِبُيُوتِـهِمْ 

سُوَرُ الكِتَابِ ، ورُتّلَتْ تَرْتِيلا 

الحَامِلِينَ مِنَ الأَمَانَةِ ثِقْلَـهَـا 

لا مُصْعِرِينَ ولا أَصَاغِرَ مِيلا 

والطَّامِسِينَ من الجهالَـةِ غَيْهَبَـاً 

والمُطْلِعِينَ مِنَ النُّهَـى قِنْدِيلا 

والجَاعِلينَ بُيوتَـهُمْ وقُبورَهُـمْ 

للسَّائِلينَ عَنِ الكِـرَامِ دِلِيلا 

شَدَّتْ عُرُوقَكَ من كَرَائِمِ هاشِـمٍ 

بِيضٌ نَمَيْنَ خَديجـةً وبَتُولا 

وحَنَتْ عَلَيْكَ من الجُدُودِ ذُؤابَـةٌ 

رَعَتِ الحُسَيْنَ وجَعْفَراً وعَقِيلا 

هذي قُبُورُ بَنِي أَبِيكَ ودُورُهُـمْ 

يَمْلأنَ عُرْضَاً في الحِجَازِ وطُولا 

مَا كَانَ حَـجُّ الشَّافِعِيـنَ إليهِمُ 

في المَشْرِقَيْنِ طَفَالَـةً وفُضُولا 

حُبُّ الأُلَى سَكَنُوا الدِّيَـارَ يَشُـفُّهُمْ 

فَيُعَاوِدُونَ طُلُولَها تَقْبِيلا 

يا ابنَ النَبِيّ ، وللمُلُـوكِ رِسَالَـةٌ، 

مَنْ حَقَّهَا بالعَدْلِ كَانَ رَسُولا 

قَسَمَاً بِمَنْ أَوْلاكَ أوْفَـى نِعْمَـةٍ 

مِنْ شَعْبِكَ التَّمْجِيدَ والتأهِيلا 

أَني شَفَيْتُ بِقُرْبِ مَجْدِكَ سَاعَـةً 

من لَهْفَةِ القَلْبِ المَشُوقِ غَلِيلا 

وأَبَيْتَ شَأْنَ ذَوِيـكَ إلاّ مِنَّـةً 

لَيْسَتْ تُبَارِحُ رَبْعَكَ المَأْهُولا 

فوَسَمْتَني شَرَفَاً وكَيْـدَ حَوَاسِـدٍ 

بِهِمَا أَعَزَّ الفَاضِـلُ المَفْضُولا 

ولسوفَ تَعْرِفُ بعـدَها يا سيّـدي 

أَنِّي أُجَازِي بالجَمِيلِ جَمِيلا[/poem]

----------


## الطـــواش

هذه قصيده عجبتنى واحببت ان اشارك بها






بين الغلا والشوق وسنين ماضيـكقعدت أعـزي كـل دمـع ٍ يجينـي أبكيك والله يـا بعـد كلـي أبكيـكوشلون ما بكي لا طفا نور عينـي عزيت نفسي وجيت أنا اليوم أعزيكعلى الوفا اللي كـان بينـك وبيـي والله مدري ويـن راحـت لياليـكمـدري تبـي فرقـاي ولا تبينـي أن قلت غالي .. آيـه والله مغليـكأذكـرك حتـى لـو مـا تذكرينـي أقول ناسي بـس مانـي بناسيـكما أنساك حتى لو زمانـي نسينـي لك في خفوقي كل جـرح ٍ يناديـكوإحساس عاشق ما يملـه حنينـي أول تعاتبنـي وجيلـك أراضـيـكلبـا عتابـك ليـتـك تعاتبيـنـي من كثر ما أحبك أهوجس وأناديـكأجيـك هايـم وأحبـك تحتريـنـي أعيش في ذكراك وأحـب طاريـكوأموت وحيا بك أمـل يرتـو ينـي يا لوعة أشواقي عسى الله يهنيـكوأنا عسى الله يجبر الشوق فينـي تدري وش اللي باقي ٍ لك يناجيـكقلب ٍ تولـع بـك وجـرح ٍ دفينـي doPoem(0)

----------


## الطـــواش

نـاديـت بـاسمك يا حبيبي ولا جيت

تسمع صدى صوتي وانا لك منادي

حتى رفعت الصوت من خارج البيت

ودي تـنـاظـر تـعـرف الـلـي ينادي

لـكـن تـركـت الـلـي ينادي وتغليت

مدري وش اللي صار عقب الودادي

يـا مـا سـالـت ومـنـك يـا مـا تمنيت

نـصـبح سوى الاثنين شبك الايادي

لـيـتـك عـن الـمـطلوب يا زين وفيت

لـكـن تـركـت الـنـار تـصـبح رمادي

سـالـت عـنـك وقـلـت يا ناس ناديت

قـالـوا حـبـيـبي لابسٍ ثوب الحدادي
doPoem(0)

----------


## نجمة سماء

*الحمراء قصيدة رائعه*  :: *في مدخل الحمراء كان لقاءنا __ ما أطيب اللقيا بلا ميعاد
عينان سوداوان في حجريهما __ تتولد الأبعاد من أبعاد
هل أنت إسبانية سائلتها __ قالت: وفي غرناطة ميلادي
غرناطة وصحت قرون سبعة __ في تينك العينين بعد رقاد
وأميةٌ راياتها مرفوعة __ وجيادها موصولة بجياد
ما أغرب التاريخ كيف أعادني __ لحفيدة سمراء من أحفادي
وجه دمشقي رأيت خلاله __ أجفان بلقيس وجيد سعاد
ورأيت منزلنا القديم وحجرةً __ كانت بها أمي تَمُدُ وسادِي
والياسمينة رصعت بنجومها __ والبِرْكَةَ الذهبيّةَ الإنْشَادِ
ودمشقُ أينَ تكَوْنُ؟ قُلْتُ: ترينِهَا __ في شعرك المنساب نهر سواد
في وجهك العربي في الثغر الذي __ ما زال مختزناً شموس بلادي
في طِيْبِ جنات العَرِيْفِ ومائهَا __ في الفُلّ في الرّيحانِ في الكَبَّادِ
سارت معي والشعر يلهث خلفها __ كسنابلٍ تُرِكَتْ بِغَيرِ حَصَاد
يتألّق القرطُ الطويل بجيدها __ مثل الشموع بليلة الميلاد
الزخرفات أكاد اسمع نبضها __ والزركشات على السقوف تنادي
قالت: هنا الحمراء زهو جدودنا __ فاقرأ على جدرانها أمجادي
أمجادها! ومسحت جرحاً نازفاً __ ومسحت جرحاً ثانياً بفؤداي
يا ليت وارثتي الجميلة أدركت __ أن الذين عنتهم أجدادي
عانقت فيها عندما ودعتها __ رجلاً يسمى طارق بن زياد*

*من قصائد نزار قباني...الخالدة*

 ::

----------


## نجمة سماء

*قصيدة أخرى أعجبتني فأرجوا أن يعجبكم أنتم أيضا**دع الأيـــــــام تفعل ما تشـــــــاء ..* *من أجمل ما كتب الشافعي _ رحمه الله رحمة واسعة و غفر له _ في الحكمة : 


دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء *** وطب نفسا إذا حكم القضاء

ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي *** فما لحوادث الدنيا بقاء

وكن رجلا على الأهوال جلدا *** وشيمتك السماحة والوفاء

وإن كثرت عيوبك في البرايا *** وسرّك أن يكون لها غطاء

تستر بالسخاء فكل عيب *** يغطيه كما قيل السخاء

ولا تر للأعادي قط ذلا *** فإن شماتة الأعداء بلاء

ولا ترج السماحة من بخيل *** فما في النار للظمآن ماء

ورزقك ليس ينقصه التأني *** وليس يزيد في الرزق العناء

ولا حزن يدوم ولا سرور *** ولا بؤس عليك ولا رخاء

إذا ما كنت ذا قلب قنوع *** فأنت ومالك الدنيا سواء

ومن نزلت بساحته المنايا *** فلا أرض تقيه ولا سماء

وأرض الله واسعة ولكن *** إذا نزل القضاء ضاق الفضاء

دع الأيام تغدر كل حين *** فما يغني عن الموت الدواء 
________
منقوول* ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*هـل كـان حبـاً ؟!*
*بـدر شـاكر السيـاب*

*هَلْ تُسمّينَ الذي ألقى هياما ؟ 
أَمْ جنوناً بالأماني ؟ أم غراما ؟ 
ما يكون الحبُّ ؟ نَوْحاً وابتساما ؟ 
أم خُفوقَ الأضلعِ الحَرَّى ، إذا حانَ التلاقي 
بين عَينينا ، فأطرقتُ ، فراراً باشتياقي 
عن سماءٍ ليس تسقيني ، إذا ما ؟ 
جئتُها مستسقياً ، إلاّ أواما 

العيون الحور ، لو أصبحنَ ظِلاً في شرابي 
جفّتِ الأقداحُ في أيدي صِحَابي 
دون أن يَحْضَينَ حتى بالحبابِ 
هيئي ، يا كأسُ ، من حافاتكِ السَّكْرَى ، مكانا 
تتلاقى فيه ، يوماً ، شَفتانا 
في خفوقٍ والتهابِ 
وابتعادٍ شاعَ في آفاقهِ ظلُّ اقترابِ 

كم تَمَنَّى قلْبِيَ المكلومُ لو لم تستجيبي 
من بعيدٍ للهوى ، أو من قريبِ 
آهِ لو لم تعرفي ، قبل التلاقي ، من حبيبِ! 
أيُّ ثغرٍ مَسَّ هاتيك الشفاها 
ساكباً شكواهُ آهاً ... ثم آها ؟ 
غير أنّي جاهلٌ معنى سؤالي عن هواها ؛ 
أهو شيءٌ من هواها ... يا هواها ؟

أَحْسدُ الضوءَ الطروبا 
مُوشكاً ، مما يلاقي ، أن يذوبا 
في رباطٍ أوسع الشَّعرَ التثاما ، 
السماء البكرُ من ألوانه آناً ، وآنا 
لا يُنِيلُ الطَّرْفَ إلاّ أرجوانا 
ليتَ قلبي لمحةٌ من ذلك الضوءِ السجينِ ؛ 
أهو حُبٌّ كلُّ هذا ؟! خبّريني

منقوووووووووول*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*غـــــــــــــــــريـب*
*محمد المزوغي*

*غريـب ماله أفق يلوح
يسير
وفي مسيرتـه
جنـوح 
وفي عينيـه
أسرارٌ حيارى
تحاول أن تبوح 
ولا تبـوح 
تجمد فيهما صمـت طويل
على شرفاته 
انتحر الوضوح 
تهشُّ الطيرُ
إنْ تسمعْ خطاه
ويبلع في فم الأفعى الفحيح 
ويزهو ـ إن مشى ـ سهلٌ 
ويدنو
سحاب
تستقي منه السفوح 
أحاول أن أجوب الغيب فيه
فتصدمني برفعتها
الصـروح 
وينأى اليأسُ بي
حتى يـراني
ـ فيحنو ـ خاطر طلـقٌ سمـوح

يمد يديه
يكتبنـي خطاباً
فترتعش البلاغة والشـروح 
وينجاب الضباب
ويدنو كـــون
مــن الأسرار
ممتد فسيـح 
ويذوي الحرف
يطوي الصمت معنـى
تَكَسَّرَ دونه
اللفظ الصريـح 
فأصحو من وجودٍ 
كان وهماً
ويلقي ظلَّه حلـمٌ جموح

وتعرفني الدروب
أنا غريب
على أبوابه انتصب الكسيح

منقوووووووووووول*

----------


## علي الأنصاري

هذه القصيدة للشاعر أبي الحسن الأنباري، قالها في رثاء الوزير إبن بقيَّة البغدادي، لما صلبه عضد الدولة البويهي.. وقد عُرف ابن بقيَّة بكرمه وحنوه على الناس، فلما دخل عضد الدولة ابن بويه إلى بغداد قتله وصلبه.. ووضع على جثته حرسًا لكي لا ينزله الناس.. وكان الناس يمرون عليه ويتباكون، وكان الشاعر خارج بغداد في سفر.. فدخل إليها واتجه إلى ساحة البيمارستان العضدي حيث صلب الوزير.. أوقف فرسه.. والناس تنظر.. نزل منها.. وقف.. وصلى على المصلوب صلاة الميت.. ثم قال: 


[poem font="Traditional Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عُلُوٌّ في الحَيَاةِ وفي المَمَاتِ 
 			لَحَقًّا أَنْتَ إِحْدَى المُعْجِزَاتِ
كَأَنَّ النَّاسَ حَوْلَكَ حِيْنَ قَامُوا 
 			وُفُوْدَ نَدَاكَ أَيَّامَ الصِّلاتِ
كَأَنَّكَ قَائِمٌ فِيْهِمْ خَطِيْبًا 
 			وَكُلُّهُمُ قِيَامٌ للصَّلاةِ
مَدَدْتَ يَدَيْكَ نَحْوَهُمُ احْتِفَاءً 
 			كَمَدِّهِمَا إِلَيْهِمْ بِالهِبَاتِ
وَلَمَّا ضَاقَ بَطْنُ الأَرْضِ عَنْ أَنْ 
 			يَضُمَّ عُلاكَ مِنْ بَعْدِ المَمَاتِ
أَصَارُوا الجَوَّ قَبْرَكَ واستَنَابُوا 
 			عَنِ الأَكْفَانِ ثَوْبَ السَّافِيَاتِ
لِقَدْرِكَ في النُّفوسِ تَبِيْتُ تُرْعَى 
 			بِحُفَّاظٍ وَحُرَّاسٍ ثِقَاتِ
وَتُشْعَلُ عِنْدكَ النِّيْرَانُ لَيْلاً 
 			كَذَلِكَ كُنْتَ أَيَّامَ الحَيَاةِ
رَكبْتَ مَطِيَّةً مِنْ قَبْلُ زَيْدٌ 
 			عَلاهَا في السِّنِيْنِ المَاضِيَاتِ
وَتِلْكَ فَضِيْلَةٌ فِيهَا تَأَسٍّ 
 			تُبَاعِدُ عَنْكَ تَعْيِيْرِ العُدَاةِ
وَلَم أَرَ قَبْلَ جِذْعِكَ قَطُّ جِذْعًا 
 			تَمَكَّنَ مِن عِنَاقِ المَكْرُمَاتِ
أَسَأْتَ إِلى النَّوائِبِ فَاستَثَارَتْ 
 			فَأَنْتَ قَتِيْلُ ثَأْرِ النَّائِبَاتِ
وَكُنْتَ تُجِيْرُ مِنْ صَرْفِ اللَّيالِي 
 			فَعَادَ مُطَالِبًا لَكَ بِالتِّرَاتِ
وَصَيَّرَ دَهْرُكَ الإِحْسَانَ فِيْهِ 
 			إِلَيْنَا مِنْ عَظِيْمِ السَّيِّئَاتِ
وَكُنْتَ لِمَعْشَرٍ سَعْداً، فَلَمَّا 
 			مَضَيْتَ تَفَرَّقُوا بِالمُنْحِسَاتِ
غَلِيْلٌ بَاطِنٌ لَكَ في فُؤَادِي 
 			يُخَفَّفُ بِالدُّمُوعِ الجَارِيَاتِ
وَلَوْ أَنِّي قَدِرْتُ عَلى قِيَامٍ 
 			لِفَرْضِكَ وَالحُقُوقِ الوَاجِبَاتِ
مَلأتُ الأَرْضَ مِنْ نَظْمِ القَوَافي 
 			وَنُحْتُ بِهَا خِلافَ النَّائِحَاتِ
وَلكِنِّي أُصَبِّرُ عَنْكَ نَفْسِيْ 
 			مَخَافَةَ أَنْ أُعَدَّ مِنَ الجُنَاةِ
وَمَا لَكَ تُرْبَةٌ فَأَقُوْلُ تُسْقَى 
 			لأَنَّكَ نُصْبُ هَطْلِ الهَاطِلاتِ
عَلَيْكَ تَحِيَّةُ الرَّحمَنِ تَتْرَى 
 			بِرَحْمَاتٍ غَوادٍ رَائِحَاتِ[/poem]

----------


## د. محمد الشناوي

النملة والفيل
النملة قالت للفيل: قم دلكني
ومقابل ذلك ضحكني!؛
واذا لم اضحك عوضني
بالتقبيل وبالتمويل
واذا لم اقنع..قدم لي
كل صباح الف قتيل
ضحك الفيل؛
فشاطت غضبا:؛
تسخر مني يا برميل
ما المضحك فيما قد قيل؟
غيري اصغر...؛
لكن طلبت اكثر مني
غيرك اكبر ..؛
لكن لبى وهو ذليل
اي دليل؟؟
اكبر منك بلاد العرب
واصغر مني اسرائيلأحمد مطر

----------


## سحر الليالي

*قصيدة أعجبتني وهي للشلعر أبو القاسم الشابي* *بعنوان* *أنشودة الرعد**فـــي ســـكونِ الليـــلِ لمّــا* *عــــانق الكـــونَ الخشـــوعْ**واخـــتفى صـــوتُ الأمـــاني* *خــــلف آفــــاقِ الهجـــوعْ* *********رتّــــل الرعــــدُ نشــــيدًا* *ردّدتـــــــه الكائنــــــاتْ**مثــل صــوتِ الحــقِ إن صـا* *"م" ح بأعمـــــاق الحيـــــاةْ* *********يتهـــــــادى بضجــــــيج* *فــــي خلايــــا الأوديــــهْ**مثـــل جبّـــارِ بنــي الْجِــنِّ* *بـــــــأقصى الهاويــــــهْ* *********فســــألتُ الليـــلَ, والـــليـ* *ـــــلُ كــــئيبٌ,* *ورهيـــبْ**شــــاخصًا بـــالليلِ والـــليـ* *ـــــلُ جـــميلٌ, وغـــريبْ:* *********"أتُرى أنشـــــودةَ الـــــرعـ* *ــــــدِ أنيــــنٌ وحــــنينْ* *رنَّمتْهـــــــا بخشــــــوعٍ* *مهجـــةُ الكـــونِ الحـــزينْ?* *********أم هــــي القــــوةُ تســـعَى**باعتســـــافٍ واصطخـــــابْ* *يــــتراءى فــــي ثنايــــا* *صوتِهـــــا روحُ العــــذابْ?"* *********غــــير أن الليــــلَ قــــد* *ظــــلّ رَكُــــودًا,* *جـــامدَا* *صامتًــــا مثــــل غـــدير* *القفــــر, مـــن دون صــدَى!*

----------


## على درويش

هكذا غنى بروميثيوس

* أبوالقاسم الشابي
ـ أبوالقاسم الشابي، شاعر تونسي من شعراء العصر الحديث، ومن أشهر الشعراء الرومانسيين العرب. ولد في قرية الشابية بالقرب من مدينة ((توزر)) بجنوبي تونس عام 1909.
ـ ألقى في عام 1929 محاضرة عن الخيال في اشعر العربي أحدثت ردود فعل غاضبة. وفي السنة ذاتها فجع بموت والده، فتحمل مسؤولية أسرته، ثم اكتشف إصابته بداء تضخم القلب الذي أودى بحياته وقد كانت وفاته يوم الإثنين في 9 من سبتمبر عام 1934.
ـ شدا الشابي بالشعر منذ صباه، وظهرت النماذج الأولى من شعره في كتاب الأدب التونسي في القرن الرابع عشر لزين العابدين السنوسي الذي طبع في عام 1927.
ـ وقد تأثر الشابي بمترجمات الأدب الغربي وباتجاه جبران خليل جبران الرومانسي، ويتجلى ذلك في قصائده: ((من أغاني الرعاة، في ظلال الغاب، إرادة الحياة))، وعند ظهور مجلة ((أبوللو)) لأحمد زكي أبي شادي بالقاهرة سنة 1932 اتصل الشابي بهذه المجلة ونشر فيها نماذج من روائع شعره كان أولها قصيدة (صلوات في هيكل الحب) التي أصبحت من أشهر قصائد الحب في الشعر العربي الحديث. وقد شهد عام 1933 أغزر إنتاجه الشعري، حيث امتزج الألم والأمل والعبث في شعره على نحو يوحي بتوهج عبقريته التي انطفأت عن عمر يناهز الخامسة والعشرين.
ـ وللشابي ديوان شعر بعنوان: (أغاني الحياة) وكتاب نثري بعنوان: (الخيال الشعري عند العرب) وكتاب عنوانه: (صفحات دامية) وهو أقرب لسيرته الذاتية، وله أيضاً ((رسائل الشابي)) وهو مجموعة مكاتبات تبادلها مع أدباء العالم العربي، كما أصدر مذكراته اليومية في كتاب: ((يوميات الشابي))، إلى جانب رواية عنوانها: ((المقبرة))، وقد كرمته مؤسسة جائزة عبدالعزيز سعود البابطين للإبداع الشعري فأطلقت اسمه على إحدى دوراتها، وأعادت طباعة أعماله الشعرية والنثرية (الدورة الرابعة 1994م).
سأعيش رغمَ الداءِ والأعداءِ
كالنِّسر فوق القمة الشمَّاءِ
أرنو إلى الشمسِ المضيئةِ .. هازئاً
بالسُحب، والأمطار، والأنواءِ ..
لا أرمقُ الظل الكئيب .. ولا أرى
ما في قرار الهوّة السوداءِ ..
وأسير في دُنيا المشاعرِ حالِماً
غرِداً، وتلك سعادة الشعراءِ
أُصغي لموسيقى الحياة، ووحيها
وأذيب روح الكونِ في إنشائي
وأصيخُ للصوت الإلهيّ الذي
يُحيي بقلبي ميتَ الأصداءِ
((لا يُطفئ اللهبَ المؤجّجَ في دمي
موجُ الأسى، وعواصفُ الأرزاءِ))
((فاهدم فؤادي ما استطعت، فإنه
سيكون مثل الصخرة الصمَّاءِ))
((لا يعرِفُ الشكوى الذليلةَ والبُكاء
وضراعةَ الأطفالِ والضُعفاءِ))
((ويعيشُ جباراً، يحدّق دائماً
بالفجرِ .. بالفجر الجميل، النائي))
((واملأ طريقي بالمخاوفِ، والدُجى
وزوابعِ الأشواكِ والحصباءِ))
((وانشر عليه الرُعب، وانثر فوقَهُ
رُجمَ الردى، وصواعِق البأساءِ))
((سأظل أمشي رغم ذلك، عازفاً
قيثارتي، مترنماً بغنائي))
((أمشي بروحٍ حالِمٍ، متوهج
في ظلمة الآلام والأدواءِ))
((النورُ في قلبي وبين جوانحي
فعَلامَ أخشى السيرَ في الظلماءِ!))
((إنِّي أنا الناي الذي لا تنتهي
أنغامه، ما دام في الأحياءِ))
((وأنا الخِضمّ الرحب، ليس تزيده
إلاّ حياة سطوةُ الأنواءِ))
((أما إذا خمدت حياتي، وانقضى
عمري، وأخرستِ المنية نائي))
((وخبا لهيبَ الكونِ في قلبي الذي
قد عاشَ مثل الشعلةِ الحَمراءِ))
((فأنا السعيدُ بأنني متحولٌ
عن عالمِ الآثامِ، والبغضاءِ))
((لأذوب في فجرِ الجمال السرمديِّ
وأرتوي من منهلش الأضواءِ))
وأقولُ للجمعِ الذين تجشموا
هدمي وودوا لو يخرّ بنائي
ورأوا على الأشواكِ ظلي هامداً
فتخيلوا أني قضيت ذَمائي
وغدوا يشبّون اللهيب بكل ما
وجدوا .. ، ليشوُوا فوقَه أشلائي
ومضوا يمدون الخوان، ليأكلوا
لحمي، ويرتشفوا عليه دمائي
إني أقول لهم ـ ووجهي مشرقٌ
وعلى شفاهي بسمة استهزاءِ ـ :
((إن المعاولَ لا تهدُّ مناكبي
والنار لا تأتي على أعضائي))
((فارموا إلى النار الحشائش. والعبوا
يا معشر الأطفالِ تحت سمائي))
((وإذا تمردتِ العواصف، وانتشى
بالهول قلب القبة الزرقاءِ))
((ورأيتموني طائراً، مترنماً
فوق الزوابع، في الفضاء النائي))
((فارموا على ظلي الحجارة، واختفوا
خوف الرياح الهوج والأنواءِ .. ))
((وهناك، في أمن البيوت، تطارحوا
غثَّ الحديث، وميّت الآراءِ))
((وترنموا ـ ما شئتمُ ـ بشتائمي
وتجاهروا ـ ما شئتمُ ـ بعدائي))
((أما أنا فأجيبكم من فوقكم
والشمس والشفق الجميل إزائي)):
((مَن جاش بالوحي المقدس قلبُه
لم يحتفل بحجارة الفُلَتاء

----------


## د.أحمد أبورحاب

*جميلة العرب*

*قصيدة لايحتويها وصف .. للشاعرة المصرية  ( أروى .. )*

*----------------------*


*جميلة العرب*







*جميلتى ..*

*أحس فى المساء بالنجومْ*

*تُهدهدُ البصرْ*

*أحسها , تغازل الأشباحَ والطيوفَ قبل مقدمِ السَحَرْ*

*وترسل الضياء أوشحةْ*

*وتبعث الرفيف اجنحةْ*

*وتلثم الزَهَرْ*



*جميلتى*

*ها أنتِ كالقمرْ*

*نقية كأقحوانةْ*

*رفيعة المقدار كالجمانةْ*

*ألذ من مدامة النديمْ*

*وبسمة الوليدْ*

*وفرحةِ الرجوعِ للحبيبْ*

*أرقّ من براعم الورودْ*

*حوريةٌ من الخلودْ*

*أجلْ*

*قمرْ*

*تُباركين كلَ أحلام البشرْ*

*وتزرعين الكره للتترْ*

*والجهلِ والغرور والصَلَفْ*

*وتكبرين رغم مافى الأرض من خطر*

*وتحلمين*

*بالحب والحنان والأدام والمطر*

*والزرع والثمار والسنابلْ*

*والغصن والظلال والجمال والبلابلْ*

*ونغمة رقيقة يبثها وَتَرْ*



*جميلتى ..*

*طويلةٌ دُروبُهُ السفرْ*

*كليلةٌ قلوبُنا* 

* وجهدُنا وزرعُنا بلا ثمرْ*

*دموعُنا ألمْ*

* شَرَرْ*

*وعمرُنا وتِيهُنا وجَدْبُنا عِبَرْ*

*وأنت ياجميلتى قمرْ*

*يُفجّرُ الضياءْ*

*ويُسعدُ النجومَ فى المساءْ*

*وانت ياجميلتى بهيةُ الرُواءْ*

*وانت ياجميلتى املْ*

*أجلْ*

*أجلْ*



*جميلتى ..*

*أُحس بالتعبْ*

*وإننىأغورُ فى الحِقَبْ*

*أضيعُ فى الكلامِ والخُطَبْ*



*جميلتى*

*العمرُ قد ذَهَبْ*

*والبيتُ والبستانُ والتاريخُ والأمجادُ والأشعارُ والغرامُ والحنانُ , كلُ ما جنيتُهُ ,وكل ما بنيتهُ ذَهَبْ* 

*ذَهَبْ*

*ذََهَبْ*

*أجلْ*

*ذَهَبْ*

*جميلتى .. أُُحِسُ بالتعبْ*



*جميلتى ..*

*انتِ الأملْ*

*بل غايةُ الأملْ*

*بل آخرُ الأملْ*

*لاتكرهينى .. واذكرينى .. وامطرى ذكرايَ دوماً بالقُبَلْ*

*أجلْ*

*أجلْ*

*لاتكرهينى*

*وفتشى عن السببْ ..*

*عن السببْ ..*

*عن السببْ ..*



*جميلتى ..*

*تذكرى*

*لا تكرهينى*

*وفتّشى عن السببْ*

*جميلتى*

*جميلة العربْ*

----------


## مدام صافى

*الى نقاء الشاعره صفاء عماره* **********تيهـــــــي دلالاً فالـدلال إباءُ == وتغَنجي كــــــي تزدهي الأسماء**كيمامة بيضــــاء جبت مفازتي== حتى تفجر في السماء نــــــداءُ**أشرقتِ شمساًفي دجى سدمي وقدْ == دنت النجوم تسوقها**الأ نباءُ**وتسائلت عنك الفيافي دهشة == من هذه التى.. هامت بها الأفيــاءُ؟**فأجبتهم ..لاتعجبوا ياسادتي== هي لوحــــة رسامها الشعـــــراءُ**هي واحة الحلم الجميل وسحره == ياليت شعري انها العصماءُ**ألقتْ بها الأمواجُ صوب شواطئي== وتمايلت لنسيمها الأرجاءُ**حتى الهوى العذري صار متيماً == بحروفها وهوى به الأعياء**قالوا : بربك من تكونُ؟ قتلتنا == فارفق بنا هل هذه الخنساءُ؟**فأجبتُ : لا.هي للمعالي سُلمٌ == وبشائرٌ , هي والحــــياة سواءُ**هي بسمة الفجر الصبوح ولونه== ونسائم هامت بــــها الأنواءُ**حطت على كتف الزمان حمامة == وتزفهــانحو العلا الورقاء**يا حظه من حاز يوما وصلها == علم ودين روعة ونقـــــــاءُ*

*نور الزمان وصفوه وصفاؤه== هي ياصحابي في الفؤاد (صفاء)*


*للشاعر العراقى عبد الكريم الكيلانى وهى اهداء خاص لى منه*

----------


## أنفـــــال

هذه القصيدة.. أعشقها...
لو جاز لي ان أهديها.. لأهديتها!!
[frame="7 80"]المساء.. خليل مطران.
دَاءٌ   أَلَمَّ   فخِلْتُ   فيهِ    شِفَائي 
                              من صَبْوَتي ، فتَضَاعَفَتْ بُرَحَائي 

يَا  لَلضَّعيفَينِ ! اسْتَبَدَّا بي ،  ومَا 

                              في الظُّلْمِ  مثلُ  تَحَكُّمِ  الضُّعَفَاءِ 

قَلْبٌ  أَذَابَتْهُ   الصَّبَابَةُ   وَالجَوَى ، 

                              وَغِلاَلَةٌ     رَثَّتْ      مِنَ    الأَدْوَاءِ 

وَالرُّوحُ    بَيْنَهُمَا    نَسِيمُ   تَنَهُّدٍ 

                              في  حَالَيِ  التَّصْوِيبِ   وَالصُّعَدَاءِ 

وَالعَقْلُ كَالمِصْبَاحِ  يَغْشَى  نُورَهُ 

                              كَدَرِي ،  وَيُضْعِفُهُ  نُضُوبُ  دِمَائي 

                                  *** 

هذا  الذي   أَبْقَيْتِهِ   يَا    مُنْيَتِي 

                              مِنْ أَضْلُعِي وَحُشَاشَتِي وَذَكَائي 

عُمْرَيْنِ فِيكِ أَضَعْتُ ، لَوْ أَنْصَفْتِني 

                              لَمْ    يَجْدُرَا    بتَأَسُّفِي   وَبُكَائي 

عُمْرَ الفَتَى الفَانِي ، وَعُمْرَ مُخَلَّدٍ 

                               ببَيَانِهِ  ،  لَوْلاَكِ  ،  في   الأَحْيَاءِ 

فَغَدَوْتُ لَمْ أَنْعَمْ ، كَذِي جَهْلٍ ،وَلَمْ 

                             أَغْنَمْ ، كَذِي عَقْلٍ ، ضَمَانَ بَقَائي 

                                *** 

يَا  كَوْكَبَاً   مَنْ   يَهْتَدِي   بضِيَائِهِ 
                              يَهْدِيهِ     طَالِعُ      ضِلَّةٍ     وَرِيَاءِ 

يَا مَوْرِدَاً  يَسْقِي  الوُرُودَ  سَرَابُهُ 

                              ظَمَأً  إِلَى   أَنْ   يَهْلِكُوا    بظَمَاءِ 

يَا زَهْرَةً  تُحْيي رَوَاعِيَ حُسْنِهَا 

                               وَتُمِيتُ     نَاشِقَهَا    بلاَ   إِرْعَاءِ 

هَذَا عِتَابُكِ ، غَيْرَ أَنِّي مُخْطِىءٌ 

                               أَيُرَامُ  سَعْدٌ  في  هَوَى حَسْنَاءِ ؟ 

حَاشَاكِ ، بَلْ كُتِبَ الشَّقَاءُ عَلَى الوَرَى 

                               وَالحُبُّ  لَمْ   يَبْرَحْ  أَحَبَّ  شَقَاءِ 

نِعْمَ الضَّلاَلَةُ حَيْثُ تُؤْنِسُ مُقْلَتِي 

                                أَنْوَارُ   تِلْكَ    الطَّلْعَةِ    الزَّهْرَاءِ 
نِعْمَ الشّفَاءُ  إذَا  رَوِيتُ  برَشْفَةٍ 
                                مَكْذُوبَةٍ   مِنْ   وَهْمِ ذَاكَ المَاءِ 

نِعْمَ الحَيَاةُ إذَا قَضَيْتُ  بنَشْقَةٍ 

                                مِنْ  طِيبِ  تِلْكَ  الرَّوْضَةِ الغَنَّاءِ 

                                *** 

إِنِّي أَقَمْتُ عَلَى التَّعِلَّةِ بالمُنَى 
                                في  غُرْبَةٍ قَالُوا : تَكُونُ دَوَائي 

إِنْ يَشْفِ هَذَا الجسْمَ طِيبُ هَوَائِهَا 
                                أَيُلَطِّفُ   النِّيرَانَ   طِيبُ   هَوَاءِ ؟ 

أَوْ يُمْسِكِ الحَوْبَاءَ حُسْنُ مُقَامِهَا ، 

                                هَلْ  مَسْكَةٌ في البُعْدِ لِلْحَوْبَاءِ ؟ 

عَبَثٌ طَوَافِي في البلاَدِ ، وَعِلَّةٌ 

                                في  عِلَّةٍ  مَنْفَايَ   لاسْتِشْفَاءِ 

مُتَفَرِّدٌ    بصَبَابَتي    ،   مُتَفَرِّدٌ 
                                 بكَآبَتي   ،    مُتَفَرِّدٌ    بعَنَائِي 

شَاكٍ إِلَى البَحْرِ اضْطِرَابَ خَوَاطِرِي 

                                 فَيُجيبُني     برِيَاحِهِ   الهَوْجَاءِ 

ثَاوٍ عَلَى صَخْرٍ أَصَمََّ ، وَلَيْتَ لي 

                                 قَلْبَاً  كَهَذِي  الصَّخْرَةِ   الصَّمَّاءِ ! 

يَنْتَابُهَا مَوْجٌ كَمَوْجِ مَكَارِهِي ، 

                                 وَيَفتُّهَا  كَالسُّقْمِ في أَعْضَائي 

وَالبَحْرُ خَفَّاقُ الجَوَانِبِ ضَائِقٌ 

                                 كَمَدَاً كَصَدْرِي سَاعَةَ الإمْسَاءِ 

تَغْشَى البَرِيَّةَ كُدْرَةٌ ، وَكَأَنَّهَا 

                              صَعِدَتْ إلَى عَيْنَيَّ مِنْ أَحْشَائي 

وَالأُفْقُ  مُعْتَكِرٌ  قَرِيحٌ  جَفْنُهُ ، 

                              يُغْضِي  عَلَى  الغَمَرَاتِ  وَالأَقْذَاءِ 

يَا لَلْغُرُوبِ وَمَا بهِ مِنْ عِبْرَةٍ 

                              لِلْمُسْتَهَامِ    !   وَعِبْرَةٍ   لِلرَّائي ! 

أَوَلَيْسَ نَزْعَاً لِلنَّهَارِ ، وَصَرْعَةً 

                              لِلشَّمْسِ   بَيْنَ   مَآتِمِ   الأَضْوَاءِ ؟ 

أَوَلَيْسَ طَمْسَاً لِلْيَقِينِ ، وَمَبْعَثَاً 

                              لِلشَّكِّ   بَيْنَ   غَلائِلِ   الظّلْمَاءِ ؟ 

أَوَلَيْسَ مَحْوَاً لِلوُجُودِ إلَى مَدَىً ، 

                               وَإِبَادَةً       لِمَعَالِمِ     الأَشْيَاءِ  ؟ 

حَتَّى يَكُونَ النُّورُ تَجْدِيدَاً لَهَا ، 

                              وَيَكُونَ   شِبْهَ البَعْثِ عَوْدُ  ذُكَاءِ 

                               *** 

وَلَقَدْ   ذَكَرْتُكِ  وَالنَّهَارُ  مُوَدِّعٌ ، 

                              وَالقَلْبُ   بَيْنَ   مَهَابَةٍ    وَرَجَاءِ 

وَخَوَاطِرِي تَبْدُو تُجَاهَ نَوَاظِرِي 

                              كَلْمَى كَدَامِيَةِ السَّحَابِ إزَائي 

وَالدَّمْعُ مِنْ جَفْني يَسِيلُ مُشَعْشَعَاً 

                           بسَنَى الشُّعَاعِ الغَارِبِ المُتَرَائي 

وَالشَّمْسُ في شَفَقٍ يَسِيلُ نُضَارُهُ 

                             فَوْقَ العَقِيقِ عَلَى ذُرَىً سَوْدَاءِ 

مَرَّتْ  خِلاَلَ   غَمَامَتَيْنِ  تَحَدُّرَاً  ، 

                              وَتَقَطَّرَتْ   كَالدَّمْعَةِ    الحَمْرَاءِ 

فَكَأَنَّ   آخِرُ  دَمْعَةٍ  لِلْكَوْن ِ قَدْ 

                               مُزِجَتْ   بآخِرِ أَدْمُعِي لرِثَائي 

وَكَأَنَّني آنَسْتُ يَوْمِي زَائِلاً ، 

                           فَرَأَيْتُ في المِرْآةِ كَيْفَ مَسَائي [/frame]

----------


## bluemoon

القصائد رائعة نرجو المزيد

----------


## bluemoon

شوقي واحد من ألمعُ الشعراء في تاريخ أدبنا الحديث لتعدد نواحيه الفنية، وتشعب آثاره الأدبية، فقد ملأ عصره بقصائده الغنائية، ووَصلها بمسرحياته التمثيلية، وكان حين ينشر قصيدة تصبح حديثَ الصحف والندوات الأدبية، وكذلك كان حين ينشيء مسرحية أو تمثيلية.. وقلما ظهر كاتب أو ناقد في عصره إلا حاول ان يطير إلي الشهرة بتعرضه لأعماله، فتارة يصطدم به وبآثاره وتارة يثني عليه ويغلو في ثنائه، فنقاده كانوا في حياته بين أثنين: متحزبٍ له أو متعصبٍ عليه، وما يزال هذا شأنهم حتي اليوم، كأنهم يقودون معركة. وعلي نحو ما نعرف في المعارك من كثرة الأسلحة التي تُسْتَخدم كانت المعركة حول شوقي وشعره مغنياً وممثلا، فلا توسط ولا اعتدال فيما نقرأ عنه، بل غبار كثيف تضيع في ثناياه الحقائق الأدبية، ويضيع التثبت والتوقف والنظر التام النافذ .. وطبيعي ان لا يظهر في أثناء ذلك بحث منظم عن شوقي، فقد اكفهَّرت الأجواء الأدبية إزاءه بالثناء المسرف والطعن المجحف، وأصبحنا لا نعرف أين الوجه الصحيح، ولا أين المقدمات السليمة، ولم نعد ندري أي الأحكام فيه صادقٌ وأيها كاذب، وأيها مصيب وأيها مخطئ. وبذلك عُمِّيَتْ علينا حقيقة شوقي، بل حقائقه الفنية جميعاً، وكان هذا أكبر باعث لي علي النهوض بهذه الدراسة المتواضعة التي لم أقصد بها إلي تهجينه ولا إلي تحسينه، وإنما قصدت إلي بحثه ووزنه بمعايير سهلة، هي معايير النقد المنصف الذي لا يميل مع الهوي، وإنما يسجل الظواهر الأدبية متتبعاً مستقصياً. فليس همه ان يزُريّ وينتقصَّ، ولا ان يزخرف ويزيَّن، وإنما همه ان يصور الحق ويكشف الصواب.
حياته وبدايته
ولد شوقي سنة 1868م منحدرا من جد عربي، اختلطت به بعد ذلك فروع تركية وكردية وشركسية ويونانية، فهو مزاج لطيف من حضارة الشرق والشعر. ولد بحي (الحنفي) بالقاهرة، والتحق بمكتب الشيخ صالح، ثم بالمدرسة الخديوية، ثم بمدرسة الحقوق ((قسم الترجمة)) ثم سافر إلي فرنسا لدراسة الحقوق والآداب سنة 1887، وعاد منها سنة 1891، ونفي إلي إسبانيا سنة 1915، وعاد منها سنة 1919.
وأبوه علي شوقي، الذي ورث عن أبيه مالاً كثيراً بدده في سكرة الشباب، ويقول أمير الشعراء في هذه الحكاية (ثم عاش بعمله، غير نادم ولا محروم، وكأنه رأي لي كما رأي لنفسه من قبل، ان لا اقتات من فضلات الموتي). وعندما مات أبوه، أخذته جدته لأمه تكفله، ودخلت به يوماً علي الخديوي إسماعيل وكانت من معتوقاته - وهو في الثالثة من عمره - وكان بصره لا ينزل عن السماء، فطلب الخديوي بدرة من الذهب، ونثرها علي البساط عند قدميه، فوقع الطفل علي الذهب يجمعه ويلهو به. فقال الخديوي لجدته: اصنعي معه مثل هذا، فانه لا يلبث ان يعتاد النظر إلي الأرض. قالت السيدة الذكية: هذا دواء لا يخرج الاَّ من صيدليتك.. فقال الخديوي: جيئي به إلي متي شئت، فاني أعّز من ينثر الذهب في مصر. وقد عاش شوقي ما عاش، يحلق في السماء بعينين رجراجتين لا تقران علي قرار، حتي كان الشيخ علي الليثي كلما رآه، ذكر من قول المتنبي هذا المصراع:
محاجر مسك ركبت فوق زئبق
لم يسجل التاريخ للخديوي توفيق شيئاً من الإحسان في تاريخ هذا البلد، اللهم ألاّ حسنة واحدة، هي أنه مهد التربة الحسنة لشاعرية شوقي، فقد أوفده - بعد تخرجه في قسم الترجمة بمدرسة الحقوق - في بعثة إلي باريس، وأمره ان يبقي هناك أربع سنوات حظر 
عليه أن يعود خلالها إلي مصر، وأمره أن يقضيها في النظر في أدب الغرب، وحياة الناس، والتنقل بين باريس ومونبلييه ولندن، وهناك تفتحت عينا شوقي علي ألوان من الجمال في الحياة والأدب والفن، فتفتق خياله، وتفتحت له آفاق جديدة، ما كانت لتتفتح له لو بقي في مصر، شاعراً ناشئاً يعيش في أسار القصر، وكل رسالته ان يرفع المدائح للأعتاب الخديوية. هذه حسنة توفيق اليتيمة، أما الحسنة الثانية - غير مقصودة - فهي للإنجليز، حينما نفوه إلي الأندلس حيث قضي في ظلالها خمس سنوات، رأي فيها عوالم جديدة، وراجعته قصة الأندلس والمجد الذاهب فيها، وقصص ملوك الإسلام الأقدمين وأساطيرهم هناك. ومفاتن الشعر الاندلسي، بألوانه الزاهية وبحوره المفردة واوزانه المتراقصة... كل هذا لعب في شاعرية شوقي دوراً جديداً وأضاف إلي قيثارته أوتاراً حبيبة، ولشوقي ولدان، علي وحسين، وبنت واحدة وهي أمينة. وقد عاش شوقي 64 سنة، ولقي وجه ربه في أكتوبر سنة 1932.
المصرية في شعره
كانت مصر، بكل ما يحفل به ماضيها، وما يجتازه حاضرها، وما يؤمل لمستقبلها، أقوي مادة 
للالهام عند شوقي، وملحمته الخالدة ((كبار الحوادث في وادي النيل)) التي ألقاها في المؤتمر الشرقي الدولي المنعقد في مدينة (جنيف) في سبتمبر سنة 1894 كممثل للحكومة المصرية، من أروع الملاحم في تاريخ الشعر العربي جملة، فهي تروي قصة مصر بكل ما عبر بها من أحداث منذ عهد الفراعنة إلي ذلك الحين (1894) رواية مفصلة جري فيها علي روي واحد من الشعر في غير تكلف ولا افتعال، إلي ان وصل إلي نحو ثلاثمائة بيت. وقد لج به هوي مصر، اكثر ما لج، إذا هو في منفاه بالأندلس، حيث كان شعره يذوب حنيناً ويحترق شوقاً إلي مصر، ومن أجمل أبياته إذ هو هناك، هذا البيت:
وطني لو شغلت بالخلد عنه نازعتني إليه في الخلد نفسي
وهو علي شدة اعتداده بإسلامه يري مصر دينا مع الدين, وأخشي أن أقول أنه يراها دينا قبل الدين, كما تشهد بذلك أبياته التي قالها حينما ثارت الفتنة بين المسلمين والأقباط في مصر عقب مصرع بطرس غالي: 
بني القبـط، اخــوان الدهور رويدكم هبوه يسـوعاً فـي البـرية ثـانياً
حـملتم لحكـم الله صلب ابـن مريـم وهذا قضـاء الله قـد غـال(غاليا)
إلي أن يقول:
تعالوا عسي نطوي الجفاء وعهده وننبذ أسباب الشقـاق نواحيـا
ألم تكُ مصر مهدنـا ثم لـحدنـا وبينهمـا كـانـت لكل مغانيـا 
ألم تكُ من قبل المسيـح ابن مريم وموسي وطـه نعبد النيل جاريا
فـهلا تساقـينا علي حبه الهـوي وهلا فدينـاه ضفـافا وواديـا 
ومــازال منكم أهل ود ورحمة وفي المسلمين الخير مازال باقيا
وقصديته في النيل هي من خير مصرياته، وهي تربو علي مائة وخمسين بيتاً تجري في أروع النغم وترسم أجمل الصور، ويستهلها بقوله:
مـن أي عهد في القري تتدفـق وبأي كف في المدائن تغدق
ومن السماء نزلت أم فجرت من عليا الجنان جداولاً تترقرق
وفيها يقول عن النيل في لفتة روحية مشرقة يبرر فيها تأليه الفراعنة له:
دين الأوائل فيك دين مـرؤة لم لا يؤله من يقوت ويرزق
لو أن مخلوقا يؤله، لـم تكن لسواك مرتبة الالوهة تخلق
ومع أن هذه القصيدة هي أجمل مدحه للنيل في تاريخ الأدب العربي، فان من آيات العبقرية وجزالة الإلهام عند شوقي, أنه أنجزها كلها في ليلة واحدة.
إسلامه وإسلامياته
كان مسلماً شديد الاعتزاز بإسلامه, ويصل به شعره الديني إلي مراتب المتصوفة, كابن الفارض والبوصيري، من الناحية الروحية، وان تجاوزهم شاعرية إلي درجة أعلي ونفس أجمل ومن أروع إسلامياته، همزيته النبوية التي يستهلها بقوله:
ولد الهدي فالكائنات ضياء وفم الزمان تبسم وثـناء
وقصيدة (إلي عرفات).. ومعارضته الرائعة لنهج البردة,التي يستهلها بقوله:
ريم علي القاع بين البان والعلم أحل سفك دمي في الأشهر الحرم
ومما يجب أن نتلفت له في شعره الديني, أنه لم يفته - في غمار تصوفه - أن يتحدث إلي أبناء وطنه في شئون حياتهم وما يجب أن يشرق عليها من روح الإسلام، من تحل بالفضائل، وزهد في عرض الحياة الزائل، ودعوة إلي الخير والبر، وتبشير بالاشتراكية كجزء من رسالة الإسلام. ومما يجعل لهذه الالتفاتة الرائعة قدرها، إن شوقي قد سبق إليها الزمان، وبشر بها قبل ثورة 1952 بأكثر من جيلين، وجاهر بها في عنفوان طاغوت الملكية والإقطاع. 
يقول شوقي في الهمزية النبوية, والخطاب لمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام :
الاشتراكيون أنت إمامـهم لولا دعــاو القوم الغـلواء
داويت متئداً وداووا طفرة وأخف من بعض الدواء الـداء
إلي أن يقول:
أنصفت أهل الفقر من أهل الغني فالكل في حق الحياة سواء
فـلو أن إنسان تخـير ملـــة مـا اختار إلا دينك الفقراء
ومع هذا فان شوقي لم يكن بالمسلم المتعصب الذي يعميه غلوه في الدين عن تقديس المسيح عليه السلام، والإشادة بدعوته إلي الحب والسلام، ففي قصيدته رثاء إلي الكاتب المسيحي جرجي زيدان مؤلف الأسفار الطيبة عن تاريخ التمدن الإسلامي، يدعو شوقي الناس إلي التسامح قائلا:
لا تجعلوا الديـن باب الشر بينكمو ولا محل مباهاة وادلال
ما الدين إلاّ تراث الناس قبلـكمو كل امرئ لابيه تابع تال
ويمجد الصليب والهلال معاً في قصيدته الإنسانية ((الصليب والهلال الأحمران)) فيقول:
جبريل أنت هدي السماء وأنت برهان العناية أبسط جناحيك اللذين هما الطهارة والهداية
وزد الهلال من الكرامة والصليب من الرعاية فهما لربك راية والحرب للشيطان رايـة
لم يخلق الرحمن أكبر منهما في البر آية
إلي ان يقول:
يقـفان في جنب الدما كالغـدر في جنب الجنايه لو خيما في (كربلا) لم يمنع السبط الساقية
لـو أدركا يوم المسيح لعاوناه علـي النكايــة ولناولاه الشهد لا الـخل الذي تصف الرواية
ويقول في قصيدته (أيا صوفياً) بعد أن تحولت الكنيسة إلي مسجد:
كنيسة صارت إلي مسجد هديـة السيـد للسيد
وكما حيا محمداً في همزيته، مستهلها بقوله:
ولد الهدي فالكائنات ضياء وفم الزمان تبسم وثناء
حيا المسيح في همزية أخري - هي قصيدة (كبار الحوادث في وادي النيل)- بقوله..وهو أجمل ما قيل في تحية عيسـي في تاريخ الأدب العالمي:
ولد الرفق يوم مولـد عيسـي والمروءات والهدي والحيـاء
وأزدهي الكون بالوليد وضاءت بسناه من الثري الارجـــاء
وسرت آية المسيح كـما يسري من الفجر في الوجود الضـياء
تملأ الأرض والعوالـم نــورا فالثـري مائـج بهـا وضـاء
لا وعـيد، لا صـولة،لا انتقـام لا حسـام، لا غـزوة، لا عـداء
حبه للدنيا
ورغم هذه الروح المتصوفة، فقد كان شوقي يعشق الدنيا، ويأخذ نصيبه منها، تشهد بذلك خمرياته وغزلياته، ومن أجمل خمرياته، وصفه للجعة قائلا:
حف كأسـها الحبب فـهي فضـة ذهب
أو دوائــــر درر مائجـات بها لـبب
أو فم الحـبيب جـلا عن جـمانه الشنب
أو يـداه باطنــها عاطل ومختـضـب
أو شقـيق وجـنته حين لي بـه لعـب
راحة النفوس، وهل راحة عندها تعــب
يا نديم خـف بـها لا كبابـك الطــرب
لا تقـل عواقبهــا فالعـواقــب الأدب
ثم قوله في قصيدة (رمضان ولي) وقد ترجمت جريدة (الطان) بعض أبيات هذه القصيدة واحتفت بهما علي صفحاتها:
رمضان ولـي، هاتها يا ساقي مشتاقة تسعي إلي مشتاق
ما كـان أكثره علـي آلافهـا واقله في طاعة الخــلاق
إلي أن يقول:
هات اسقنيها غير ذات عواقب حتي تراع لصيحة الصفاق
صرفا مسلطة الشعاع كأنمــا من وجنتيك تدار والأحداق
حمراء أو صفراء، ان كريمهـا كالغيد، كل مليحة بمـذاق
وهذا البيت الأخير يؤدي بنا إلي ناحية بارزة من حياة شوقي العاطفية، فهو لا يكرس قلبه إلي للون واحد من الجمال، ولا يقصره علي حب امرأة واحدة، حتي أن أحداً من ثقاته لم يرو لنا حباً كبيراً في حياته. ذلك أن شوقي كان يعبد الجمال بكل ألوانه، ويري لكل مليحة مذاقاً مستملحاً وهكذا تبدو لنا غزلياته معممة، وقد لا تكون فيها حرفة الشعراء العشاق، كناجي أو رامي، ولكن فيها طرافة في تصوير الحب, كقوله:
وعندي الهوي، موصوفه لا صفاته إذا سألوني، ما الهوي، قلت ما بيا
وكقوله في معارضة(يا ليل الصب):
ما بال العاذل يفتح لي باب السلوان وأوصده
ويقول تكاد تجن بـه فأقول وأوشك أعبده
مولاي وروحي في يده قد ضيعها، سلمت يده
ناقوس القلب يدق له وحنايا الأضلع معبده
كل هذا يدلنا علي مقدار حب شوقي للحياة, التي عاشها,وعاشها في ترفها وابهتها ومتاعها الطويل العريض

                                                                    منقول

----------


## bluemoon

أبو القاسم الشابي - إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة
              ------------------------------      

إذا الـشـعـب يـومــاً اراد الـحـيــاة
فـــلا بـــد أن يستـجـيـب الــقــدر

ولا بـــــد لــلــيــل أن يـنـجــلــي
ولا بـــــد لـلـقـيــد أن يـنـكــســر

ومـن لـم يعانقـه شــوق الحـيـاة
تـبـخـر فـــي جــوهــا ، وانــدثــر

فويـل لـمـن لــم تشـقـه الحـيـاة
مــن صـفـعـة الـعــدم المنـتـصـر

كـذلــك قـالــت لــــي الـكـائـنـات
وحـدّثـنــي روحــهــا الـمـسـتـتـر

ودمـدمـت الـريـح بـيــن الـفِـجـاج
وفــوق الجـبـال وتـحـت الـشـجـر

إذا مـــا طـمـحـت إلــــى غــايــة
ركـبـت المـنـى ونسـيـت الـحــذر

ولـــم أتـجـنـب وعـــور الـشـعـاب
ولا كـــبٌــــةَ اللهب الـمـسـتــعــر

ومــن لا يـحـب صـعــود الـجـبـال
يـعـش ابــد الـدهـر بـيـن الـحـفـر

----------


## سحر الليالي

*كيف؟*

أضأت شموعي كحزن القمر
                                كتبت بدمعي انين الوتر
ذهبت بعيدا لابعد عنك 
                          لاطفئ جرحي بهمس السمر
فرحت ابعثر ليل النجوم
                         وأدمي حفيف غصون الشجر
وأمحو الشروق بعتم الغروب 
                        وألقي اشتياقي بصمت الحفر
لابعد عنك عزفت رحيلي
                        رميت بقلبي جنون الضجر
رسمت طريق عيوني شتاء 
                        فكيف استطعت أجتياز المطر ؟؟؟

 
شعر /  أدونبس الخطيب

----------


## أنفـــــال

هذه القصيدة..
وردت في ديوان رقم الموت للشاعر ياسر أنور..
أحببت هذه القصيدة..
و بكيت عند قراءتها..
فكل منا بداخله.. فرس جموح!!
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/33.gif" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الفرس الجموح 
ياسر أنور

مازلتَ تركض خلف غيمات المــحالْ = مازلتَ تبحث للإجابة عن ســـــؤالْ
والدمع في عينيك خـــارطة الضــنى = قد باح بالمكتوم .. بالداء العــــــضال
يبدى علامات التعجب والـشـــــجي = لـــــكنه يأبى الإشارة والمـقـــــــــال
ســفرٌ إلى ســفر ٍ ولســـــتَ بواصـل = عبث ٌ ,  سدى رغوات سيفك في النزال
يا أيها  الفرس  الجموح  بداخـــــلي = إنى  تعبت  وينهش  الخطو  الهــزال
فإلى  متى تعـــدو ودربـــك ســـاخر = من حلمك المخبوء في هدب الخيال؟
عَرَقُ السراب على جبيـنــــك لاهث = والتيه يغرس في الضلوع لظى النصال
يجتاحك  الحــــلم  الشــــهي ولا ترى = إلا  سواه .. تطوف بالعـين الظلال
يعميك  عن  شبح  الحقيقــة  والرؤى = وتشد  خطوك  للردى  منــه الحبال
فكفى ..أضعت العمر في طلب الهدى = والآن  تجرع  ظـامئا   مر  الضلال
وتدور  في   جنبــيك  أشلاء  الرحى = والسرج  يسقط  تحت  أقدام   الجبال
الأفق ممتد بعـينك جائـــــــــــــع = وتحط  فوق  الصخر  أسراب  الملال
والزيف ينثر في الرياح رمـــــاده = وتفوح  سخرية  المدى  وسط  الرمال
وعرائس البحر المفضض لم تكن = إلا   أساطير   النــــدى  ..  رؤيا ليال
فمتى  تكف عن   الصهيل  وقد   ذرت = فجر المنى سود الرياح على التلال؟
قم من فراش  الوهم  عشت  به  سدى = وبحثت  في قبح  الحياة  عن  الجمال
ساعات عمرك في الثرى تروى الأسى =  فلتسترح  ما  عاد  يجديك  السؤال ![/poem]

----------


## Bold Eagle

يا أمتى فاستيقظى .. النوم طال .. 

إن الجهاد بالذين ترينهم أمر مُحال .. 

فجميعهم أصحاب جعجعة أرانب فى النزال .. 

وعلى صدورهم يناشين القتال ولا قتال .. 

هذا العقيد وذا اللواء وذا الفريق الماريشال .. 

ورُتب وتيجان لمن خاضوا المعارك فى الخيال .. 

يحيا الرئيس .. خذوا سلامًا للرئيس أبا النضال .. 

والخِصم يا للخصم يلتهم السهول مع الجبال .. 

والله إنى لا أشـَهـِـر .. أو أبالغ .. أو أغال .. 

لو ينطق التاريخ فى أيامنا هذى لقال .. 

فليلبس القواد والضباط فستانـًا وشال .. 

وليخلعوا تلك النجوم ويدفنوها فى الرمال ..!!

----------


## nezaralmagary

* الظل والصليب )=- 

*

*صلاح عبد الصبور* 




*1*

هذا زمان السأم
نفخ الأراكيل سأم
دبيب فخذ امرأة ما بين أليتيّ رجل ..
سأم
لا عمق للألم
لأنه كالزيت فوق صفحة السأم
لا طعم للندم
لأنه لا يحملون الوزر إلا لحظة ..
… ويهبط السأم
يغسلهم من رأسهم إلى القدم
طهارة بيضاء تنبت القبور في مغاور الندم
نفن فيها جثث الأفكار و الأحزان ، من ترابها ..
يقوم هيكل الإنسان
إنسان هذا العصر و الأوان
(أنا رجعت من بحار الفكر دون فكر
قابلني الفكر ، ولكني رجعت دون فكر
أنا رجعت من بحار الموت دون موت
حين أتاني الموت، لم يجد لديّ ما يميته،
وعدت دون موت ..
أنا الذي أحيا بلا آماد
أنا الذي أحيا بلا ظل .. ولا صليب
الظل لص يسرق السعادة
ومن يعش بظله يمشي إلى الصليب، في نهاية الطريق
يصلبه حزنه، تسمل عيناه بلا بريق
يا شجر الصفصاف : إن ألف غصن من غصونك الكثيفه
تنبت في الصحراء لو سكبت دمعتين
تصلبني يا شجر الصفصاف لو فكرت
تصلبني يا شجر الصفصاف لو ذكرت
تصلبني يا شجر الصفصاف لو حملت ظلي فوق كتفي، وانطلقت
و انكسرت
أو انتصرت
إنسان هذا العصر سيد الحياه
لأنه يعيشها سأم
يزني بها سأم
يموتها سأم

*

----------


## سحر الليالي

*يا ذات الوجه الحزين*

*عجزت اليوم عن قول اشعاري**
**عجزت اليوم عن الكلام**
**يا ذات الوجه الحزين عودي** 
**لارد لك ذات السلام**
**بغيابك اثمر ما زرعت بقلبي**
**بذور الهوى**والغرام**
**وساد الصمت ليل خواطري** 
**وغفى الحبر سعيدا مع الاقلام**
**يا ذات الوجه**الحزين طلي** 
**وانظري من بهواك اليوم قد هام**
**اراك كما شمس الاصيل فاتنة** 
**بسماء اشواقي والاحلام**
**وانظري لقصائدي كيف تزهوا**
**بافاق مشاعري كاسراب**حمام**
**يا ذات الوجه الحزين كفي**
**حزنا اثقل كاهلي بالالام**
**خذيني اليوم على**الاحداق دمعتا** 
**ولتطبقي جفنيك علي باحكام**
**واذا اتى يوم فيه تبكيني** 
**فكوني**كمن عن دمعه قد صام**
**يا ذات الوجه الحزين ردي**
**فحزنك على كفوف جراحي اليوم**نام**
**فلا تذكري الامس الحزين اذا اختفى** 
**فما للامس طغيان على ما بعده من**الايام*

*أمجد عادل*

----------


## سحر الليالي

doPoem(0)



في حُضنِها يَغفو الزَّمانُ و يَرقدُ والدَّهرُ يُنشدُ إسمهـا ويُهدهِـدُ



قدْ دَوَّنَ التَّاريخُ إسـمَ مدينتـي مَجداً و فَخراً بالحكايـا يُسـردُ



فاسألْ فِرَنسا سوفَ تَشهد أنَّهـا في ساحِها يَفنى العدوُّ و يُطردُ



هِيَ روضةٌ هي واحةٌ هي جنَّةٌ والكلُّ قالوا ما ذكرتُ و رددوا



فيها الربيعُ إذا أطـلَ يَزيدُهـا سِحراً و عِطراً والطُّيور تُغـرِدُ



وَتَرنَّح العاصي لِيرسُـم لوحـةً تبقى على مرِّ العصـورِ تخلَّـدُ



وعلى الضِّفافِ ترى روائِعَ فنِّها نَاعورَةٌ تَشدو و أُخـرى تُنشِـدُ



هَذي تُغنِّي لَحنَ مجـدٍ غابـرٍ هَذي تُهدهدُ لحنَ مجـدٍ يُولـدُ



هي مَرْبَعٌ للعاشقيـنَ و دوحـةٌ للحبِّ مِنها كلُّ صـبٍّ يُـورِدُ



يَتواعدُ العشَّـاق فـي جَنباتِهـامن كلِّ ليلـى قيسُهـا يَتـوددُ



سِرُّ الإلهِ تَـراهُ فـي فتياتِهـا آياتُ ربِّـي بالجمـالِ تُجسَّـدُ



هـي معبـدٌ للهِ يبقـى ذاخـراً بالسَّاجِدينَ لربِّهم قـدْ وحَّـدوا



فيها الشُّيوخُ يُعلمـونَ شَريعـةًأنْ لا إلهَ معَ الحكيـمِ سَيُعبـدُ



وأنا سأبقى فـي رُباهـا وَردةًً تُهدي العطورَ و عِطرها يَتجدَّدُ



هذي "حماةُ" فهلْ عَرَفتُمْ من أنا فأنا ابْنُها فيها أمُـوتُ و أُولَـدُ




الشاعر أنس الحجار

----------


## صابرين الصباغ

مرحبا بكم ليس كل مايقرأ يستساغ

وليس كل من تعلم العروض
شاعر

قصيدة لنزار اعجبتنى

0000000000000

 امرأة حمقاء
يا سيدي العزيز

هذا خطاب امرأة حمقاء

هل كتبت إليك قبلي امرأة حمقاء؟

اسمي انا ؟ دعنا من الأسماء

رانية أم زينب

أم هند أم هيفاء

اسخف ما نحمله ـ يا سيدي ـ الأسماء

يا سيدي

أخاف أن أقول مالدي من أشياء

أخاف ـ لو فعلت ـ أن تحترق السماء

فشرقكم يا سيدي العزيز

يصادر الرسائل الزرقاء

يصادر الأحلام من خزائن النساء

يستعمل السكين

والساطور

كي يخاطب النساء

ويذبح الربيع والأشواق

والضفائر السوداء

و شرقكم يا سيدي العزيز

يصنع تاج الشرف الرفيع

من جماجم النساء

لا تنتقدني سيدي

إن كان خطسيئاً

فإنني اكتب والسياف خلف بابي

وخارج الحجرة صوت الريح والكلاب

يا سيدي

عنترة العبسي خلف بابي

يذبحني

إذا رأى خطابي

يقطع رأسي

لو رأى الشفاف من ثيابي

يقطع رأسي

لو انا عبرت عن عذابي

فشرقكم يا سيدي العزيز

يحاصر المرأة بالحراب

يبايع الرجال أنبياء

ويطمر النساء في التراب

لا تنزعج !

يا سيدي العزيز ... من سطوري

لا تنزعج !

إذا كسرت القمقم المسدود من عصور

إذا نزعت خاتم الرصاص عن ضميري

إذا انا هربت

من أقبية الحريم في القصور

إذا تمردت , على موتي ...

على قبري

على جذوري

و المسلخ الكبير

لا تنزعج يا سيدي !

إذا انا كشفت عن شعوري

فالرجل الشرقي

لا يهتم بالشعر و لا الشعور ...

الرجل الشرقي

لا يفهم المرأة إلا داخل السرير ...

معذرة .. معذرة يا سيدي

إذا تطاولت على مملكة الرجال

لأدب الكبير ـ طبعاً ـ أدب الرجال والحب كان دائماً

من حصة الرجال

والجنس كان دائما ً

مخدراً يباع للرجال

خرافة حرية النساء في بلادنا

فليس من حرية

أخرى ، سوى حرية الرجال

يا سيدي

قل ما تريده عني ، فلن أبالي سطحية . غبية . مجنونة . بلهاء فلم اعد أبالي

لأن من تكتب عن همومها ..

في منطق الرجال امرأة حمقاء

ألم اقل في أول الخطاب أني

امرأة حمقاء

----------


## عبد الرزاق

*هذه القصيدة للشاعر نزار قباني* *تحمل في ثناياها الحنين إلى عبير دمشق وأنفاسها المنبعثة من شجيرات الياسمين والفل**المنتشرة في معظم دور دمشق القديمة**القصيدة الدمشقية**هذي دمشـق وهـذي الكأس والراح * * * إني أحب وبعض الحـب ذبــّاح**أنا الدمشـقـي لـو شرحتـم جســدي * * * لســـال منه عناقيـد وتفــــــــح**ولـو فتحتـم شــراييني بمديتـكـــم * * * سمعتم في دمي أصوات من راحوا**زراعة القلب تشفي بعض من عشقوا * * * ومــا لقلبــي إذا أحببت جراح**ألا تـــزال بخيـر دار فـاطمــــة ؟ * * * فالنهد مستـنفر والكحــل صــداح**إن النبيـذ هنــــا .. نـار معـطـرة * * * فهل عيـون نساء الشـام أقـداح ؟**مـآذن الشـام تبكــي إذ تعـانقـنـــي * * * وللمــآذن كـالأشـــــجـار أرواح**للياسـمين حقـوق فــي منازلنــــــا * * * وقطة البيت تغـفو .. حيث ترتاح**طاحـونـة البن جـزء من طفولتنـا * * * فكيف ننسى ؟ وعطر الهال فـّواح**هـذا مكان ( أبـي المعتـز ).. منتظر * * * ووجـه ( فائـزة ) .. حلو ولمـّاح**هنا جذوري .. هنا قلبـي هنا لغتي * * * فكيف أوضح هل في العشق ايضاح؟**كم من دمشقية باعـت أسـاورهـا * * * حتـى أغـازلـها .. والشعر مفتـاح..**أتيت يا شجر الصفصاف معتــذراً * * * فهـل تسـامح هيفــاء ووضـــاح ؟**خمســون عـاماً .. وأجزائي مبعثرة * * * فوق المحيط وما في الأفق مصباح**تقاذفتنــي بحـــار لا ضفـاف لهــا * * * وطاردتني شــياطيــن.. وأشــــباح**أقـاتل القبـح فـي شـعري وفي أدبي * * * حتــى يفتــّـح نـــوّار .. وقــــدّاح*** * * ***ما للعـروبـــة تبدو مثــل أرملــــة * * * أليـس فـي كتب التـاريخ أفـــــراح ؟**والشــعر ، مـاذا سـيبقى مـن أصـالتــه * * * إذا تــولاه نصــّـاب .. ومّــداح ؟**وكيـف نكتـب ؟ والأقفــال في فمنا * * * وكل ثانـيـة ، يـأتيـــك ســـــــفّـاح ..*** * * ***حملت شعري علـى ظهـري فأتعبني * * * ما ذا من الشعر يبقى ، حين يـرتاح ؟* ::

----------


## عاشقة الغروب

قصيده رائعه وفكره حلوه والقصيده الي كتير بحبها للشاعر الكبير خليل مطران
وعنوانها هو ( المســــــــــــــــــاء)


اني اقمت على التعلة بالمنى 
                                    في غربة قالوا تكون دوائي
ان يشف هذا الجسم طيب هوائها
                                    ايلطف النيران طيب هوائي
عبث طوافي في البلاد وعلة
                                    في علة منفاي لاستشفاء
متفرد بصبابتي,متفرد
                            بكآبتي ,متفرد بعنائي
شاك الى البحر اضطراب خواطري  
                                   فيجيبني برياحه الهوجاء
ثاو على صخر أصم وليت لي
                                  قلبا كهذي الصخرة الصماء
ينتابها موج كموج مكارهي
                                  ويفتها كالسقم في اعضائي
والبحر خفاق الجوانب ضائق
                                 كمدا كصدري ساعة الامساء
تغشى البرية كدرة وكأنها
                                 صعدت الى عيني من احشائي
والافق معتكر قريح جفنه
                                يغضي على الغمرات والاقذاء
يال الغروب ومابه من عبرة
                                للمستهام وعبرة للرائي
أوليس نزعا للنهار وصرعة
                                للشمس بين مآتم الأضواء
ولقد ذكرتك والنهار مودع
                               والقلب بين مهآبة ورجاء
وخواطري تبدو تجاه نواظري
                               كدامية السحاب ازائي
والدمع من جفني يسيل مشعشعا
                               بسنا الشعاع الغارب المترائي
والشمس في شفق يسيل نضاره
                               فوق العقيق على ذرا سوداء
مرت خلال غمامتين تحدرا
                               وتقطرت كالدمعة الحمراء
فكأن آخر دمعة للكون قد
                              مزجت بآخر ادمعي لرثائي
وكأنني آنست يومي زائلا
                              فرأيت في المرآة كيف مسائي

----------


## نانيس

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عذرا فأنا لم أر الموضوع إلا الآن
وجدته قد ملئ بالأفراح والأحزان
طرحه أستاذنا د. جمال إنه لإنسان
جليل قدره ، وشعره يأسر الأذهان[/poem]

----------


## محمد إسماعيل سلامه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أتقدم بخالص شكري وتقديري في البداية للدكتور جمال مرسي على إتاحته لي بصفة خاصة عرض هذه القصيدة الرائعة للشاعر الذي أعشقه وأعشق موهبته , الشاعر الكبير ( بشار بن برد) , هذا الرجل الذي لا أخفي سبب حبي له وأنه حب ليس فقط لأنه شاعر موهوب ومبدع , ولكن لتشابه ظروف حياته ( المليئة بالبلايا) مع ظروف حياتي الصعبه
أنقل لكم الآن إحدى روائعه ..
*والقصيدة هي : وذات دُل كأنَ البدر صورتها*


*وذات دُلَ كــــأنَ البــــــدر صــورتـــهـــا.....باتـت تـغنَي عمـيد القلب سكرانــا*

*فـقلت , أحسنت يـا سؤلـي ويــا أمــلــي.....فأسمـعيني , جـزاك اللـه إحسانـا*

*يـــا حبــــذا جــبــل الـرَيــان مـــن جبــل.....وحـبـذا سـاكـــن الـريـان مـن كانــا*

*قالت , مهلا فـدتك الـنـفـس أحسن من.....هـــذا لمـن كـان صـب القـلب حيرانا* 

*يــا قــوم , أذنــي لبعـض الحي عاشقة....والأذن تعــشــق قـبــل العيـن أحـيانـا*

*فـقـلت , أحسنت أنـت الشـمس طـالعة.....أضرمت في القلب والأحشاء نيرانا*

*فــأسمــعيني , صـوتـا مـؤنـقا هـزجــا.....يـــزيـــد صـبـا مـحبـا فـيـك أشـجـانــا*

*يـــالــيتـنـي كنــت تـفـاحــا مــفـــلـجــة.....أو كـنـت مـن قـضـب الـريـحان ريحانـا*

*حـتــى إذا وجـــدت ريـــحـي فأعجبها.....ونــحــن فــي خـــلـوة مـثـلت انسانـــا*

*فـحـركــت عـودهـا , ثــم انـثنت طربا.....تــشـدو بـه , ثـم لاتـخــفـيـه كــتـمانـا*

*أصــبــحــت أطـوع خـــلـق الله كلهـمو.....لأكــثر الـخلق لي في الحب عصيانـا* 

*فــقــلـت , أطربـتـنـا يازيـن مجـلسنا.....فـهـــات انـــك بـــالأحــسـان أولانـــــا*

*لــو كنـت أعـــلـم أن الحــب يقـتـلـنـي....أعــددت لـــي قـبـــل أن ألـقــاكي أكفانا*

*فـغــــنت الـشرب صـوتـا مـؤنقا رملا.....يـذكي السـرور ويـبـكي الـعـــين ألوانا*

*لايـقــتـل الـله مـن دامـــت مــودتـــــه.....والـله يــقـــتــل أهــل الـغــدر أحـيـانــا*

*لاتــعـــذلـــونـــي فـــإنـي مـــن تذكرها.....نــشــوان فـهل يعذل الصـاحون نشوانا* 

*لـم أدر مـا وصـفـهـا يـقـظـان قد علمت.....وقـــد لـهـوت بـهـا فـي الـنــوم أحـيانـا*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*أتمنى أن تنال القصيدة إعجابكم..*


*محمد اسماعيل سلامه*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

لـي بَبَّـغَـاءٌ يعـشـقُ التقلـيـدا
وَيُـرَدِّدُ الأصـواتَ لــيتـرديـدا 
إن قُلتُ أهـلاً ، قـال أهـلاً مثلهـا
وإلـى اللقـاءِ يُعيـدهـاتجـويـدا 
وإذا أشـرتُ مُـهـدداً بأصابـعـي
مـدَّ الجنـاحَ و أرسـلَالتهـديـدا 
فـإذا رآنــي عابـسـاً مُتَجَهِّـمَـاً
يحنـو علـيَّ فيطـلـقُالتغـريـدا 
يسعـى لكـي يستـلَّ حزنـي مُلقيـاً
إيـاه عنِّـي فـي الفضـاءِبعـيـدا 
هـو ببـغـاءٌ مخـلـصٌ ومثـابـرٌ
لـم يَشْـكُ فـي يـومٍ إلـيّ قيـودا 
يـا طالـمـا أطعمـتُـهُ فضلاتـنـا
عدسـاً وخبـزاً يابـسـاً وثـريـدا 
فيقول حمـداً للـذي خلـق الـورى
يستـأهـل الشـكـرانَ والتمجـيـدا 
لميعترضْ يوماً ولـم يُظهـرْ أسـىً
شجباً ..كمثـلِ العُـرْبِ ..أو تنديـدا 
لكننـي كـم كنـتُ فـظّـاً نَـحْـوَهُ
فلطـالـمـا قـيـدتُـهُ تـقـيـيـدا 
و منعتـهُ ألا يـرى غيـري أنــا
و تركتُـهُ دونَ الـرِّفـاقِ وحـيـدا 
لاخُـلَّـةٌ يشـكـو إليـهـا هَـمَّـهُ
فَتُخَـفِّـفُ الأعـبـاءَ و التنكـيـدا 
لا صاحـبٌ يُفضـي إليـهِ بِـسِـرِّهِ
أهٍ أرانـــي زدتـــهُ تعـقـيـدا 
لو كنـتُ فـي حـالٍ يُحاكـي حالََـهُ
مـا كنـتُ أرضـى ذِلَّـةً وحـديـدا 
ولكنـتُ حطَّمـتُ القيـودَ جميعـهـا
لأكونَ حـراً فـي الوجـودِ سعيـدا 
طوراً على الغصنِ الظليـلِ ، وتـارةً
فـوق الجبـالِ أبُثُّـهـا التغـريـدا 
أقتـاتُ مـمـا أنتـقـي بـإرادتـي
أو أرتـدي ممـا صنعـتُ جـديـدا 
وأشاطـرُ الورقـاءَ فـي أفراحِهـا
واقاسـمُ الطفـلَ الـبـرئَ العـيـدا 
ما خابَ فيالببْغاء حدْسـي ، حينمـا
عُدتُ المسـاءَ فلـم يكـن موجـودا 
فتشـتُ عـنآثـارِهِ فـي منزلـي
وسألتُ صمـتَ الليـلِ و التسهيـدا 
لكنـه قـد كــانفــكَّ إســارَهُ
ثم ارتقـى صـوب النجـومِ بعيـدا 
ناديتُـهُ ، ناجيتُـهُُ ،لـم يستـجـبْ
ناشـدتُـهُ أن ينثـنـي ويـعــودا 
لكـنَّـهُُ أخــذ الـقـرارَبـجـرأةٍ
زادتْهُ قـدْراً .. داخلـي .. محمـودا 
فحزنتُ .. رغم سعادتي .. حُزنَ الذي
فقـدَ الشبـابَ و ضيَّـع المـولـودا

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تُرى ما السبب؟

كلّ شيء في بلادي انقلبْ

الرأسُ بالأرض 

وفي الأعلى الذنبْ

يا لَلْعَجَبْ

 ::  


الذلُّ يضحكُ ملىء شدقيه
والعِزُّ يبكي كِلا عينيه

والدمعُ لا الضحكْ

مِن سوء الأدبْ

يا لَلْعَجَبْ

 :: 



الكذبُ صدقٌ
والصدقُ كذبٌ

والراية’ 

تُرفعُ عالياً

لِمَنْ كَذَبْ

يا لَلْعَجَبْ

 :: 


الكل يدلو دلوهْ
الكل يسحبُ حبلهْ

الكل ينزحُ مائهْ

فالكل مسموحٌ له

في بلادي

إلاّ العربْ

يا لَلْعَجَبْ

 :: 

قاتلنا يسرح 
عميلنا يمرح

سجيننا 

بالأقذار يُطرح

جريحنا وشهيدنا 

بالأرض يُمسَح

وبرروا السبب

فنحنُ في رَجَبْ

يا للعجبْ

 :: 

قسموا بلادنا

وفرقوا عبادنا

وحرضوا إخواننا

فشمالنا لهم

وجنوبنا لهم ولنا

فلنرقص دبكةًً

ونهني أهلنا

للقسمة الخَطَبْ

يا للعجب

 :: 

جرباء تربط 

حولَ صحيحةٍ

فتعالج الصحيحة

بترياق الجرب

يا للعجبْ

 :: 


يستجدوا المال

من كف العدا

والنهر جارٍ

والأرض حبلى

والسما تزهو

بألوان الذهب

ياللعجب

 :: 


قلنا كفى
وأمسكنا كف زيد

عن ضرب عمرو

فإذا بعمرو

لنا ولزيدٍ

قد ضَرَبْ

يا لَلْعَجَبْ

 :: 


في مجلسِ الصمتِ
يعلو صوتهْ 

وفي الخطوبِ 

يَحْضرُصمتهْ

فالكلام فضه

والصمتُ ذَهَبْ

يا لَلْعَجَبْ

 :: 


تجمعت النُخَبْ
الكلُّ يطمَحُ 

أن يُنتَخَبْ

تفرقوا وتجمعوا فتفرقوا

وتزاحَمَ الأضداد

فازدادت الأعداد

والجاهُ والمالُ السببْ

يالَلْعَجَبْ

 :: 

أجَّلوها وقَّعوها

وبعضهم بصموها

ثمَّ بعدٍ مدَّدوها

فجائهم فرمانها

لا!! 
تداولوا الأمرَ
وأمره وجبْ

فإذا بلسانهم

قد انسحبْ

يا لَلعَجَبْ

 :: 



معبودهم شيطانهم
ملعونهم رحمانهم

أما حسبوا يوماً

إن الحسابَ

قد اقتربْ

يا لَلْعَجَبْ



 :: 


أما دروا وسيادهم
ان الصبرَ نضبْ

وترابنا التهب 

والجدُ قد حانْ

والمجدُ اقتربْ؟

يا ويلهم إن ثار

بركان الغضبْ

فالشعبُ إن ثار

غَلَبْ

فكفى به ذبحاً

فدماهُ فاضتْ

للرُكَب

فما العقاب

إذا المحتل فرَّ 

وانسحبْ؟

أما سيصلوا بنارٍ

ذاتَ لهبْ؟

ويكونوا لها حطبْ

فبئس قومٍ استكانت

لمن غَصَبْ

فهل بقى لديكم

مِن رِيَبْ؟

يا لَلْعَجبْ.

 ::

----------


## سحر الليالي

*& احساسي غريب &*


 
*الليلـة احساسـي غـريـب 
عاشـق وأنـا مالـي حبيـب 
حبيت كـل النـاس لامونـي 
حبيت كـل أحبابـي باعونـي 
قلـت أحـب الحـب أحسـن 
قلـت أحـب الحـب أضمـن 
لا أحـــن .. ولا أتـــوه 
ولا بعـد فـي يـوم أحـزن 
الـلـيـلــة غــيـــر 
شــعــوري غــيـــر 
أشــواقــي غــيـــر 
حـتـى الأغـانـي غـيـر 
صــــدري ســمـــا 
واحـسـاســي طــيــر 
بــس طيـفـك ماتركـنـي 
ظـل ساكـن وسـط جفنـي 
كـان يذكـر وانـت ناسـي 
كـان طيـب وانـت قاسـي 
انــــت ويــنــك ؟ 
كان هذا الفرق ما بيني وبينك 
جيتنـي تشـكـي الـزمـن 
وجيـتـك أريــد أدفـــى 
لقيـت فـي قلبـي وطــن 
ولقـيـت بــك مـنـفـى**طلال الرشيد*

----------


## مذهلة

حبايب قلبي....

هذة يوميات مواطن عربي لعبدالرحمن بن مساعد....

السبت ...
ديون ... وأمراض .. وكبت
الأحد ..
منذ اللحظه الأولى ..
وإلى الأبد ..
ينادي .. ولا يسمعه أحد ..
الأثنين ..
القافلة تسير .. لكن الى أين ؟؟
لا جوابٌ يصدح .. ولا كلابٌ تنبح ..
الثلاثاء ..
أصبح ثرياَ .. وازداد عدد الأثرياء
مات خمسة وأربعون مريضا ..
من ندرة الدواء ..
الأربعاء ..
إحتفال .. صاخب .. فاخر .. معطاء
شعر .. وفكر .. وولائم ..
وخطابات وثناءات ..
وجمع من الأدباء ..
هو احتفال مكلف .. ولا يكاد ينتهي ..
لكن ما يأتي به .. من سمعة ..
جدير بالعناء ..
قرية صغيرة هناك ..أهُلكت من وطأة الوباء ..
الخميس ..
كل شيء سعره الى ارتفاع ..
إلا المواطن التعيس ..
قاتل الله .. ابليس
الجمعة ..
إجازة من مجتمع طيب السمعة ..
حكمة السبت
قل لكل من تخشى ... أصبت
حكمة الاحد
اذا طرقت الباب .. وقيل من ؟؟
قل : لا أحد
حكمة الأثنين
انظر بلا عينين .. واسمع بلا اذنين ..
وانطق بلا لسان .. ولا شفتين ..
حكمة الثلاثاء
الثروة تاج على رؤوس الأثرياء ..
لا يراها إلا المرضى والفقراء ..
حكمة الأربعاء
اللهم قني خير الأصدقاء ..
حكمة الخميس
يقول الله سبحانه ..
وأخذنا الذين ظلموا بعذابٍ بئيس

حكمة الجمعة
إلعن الظلام .. لن يجدي أن تشعل شمعة

بحبكووووووووووووووو ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

قصيدة طبق الأصلللشاعر أحمد مطر

 الدُّودَةُ قالـتْ للأرضْ : 

إنّـي أدميتُكِ بالعَـضْ. 
زلزَلـتِ الأرضُ مُقهقِهـةً : 
عَضّـي بالطُّـولِ وبالعَـرضْ . 
مِـنْ صُـنْعـي هيكَلُكِ الغَـضْ ودِماؤكِ من قلـبي المَحـض ورضـايَ بعضِّكِ إحسـانٌ ورضـاكِ بإحسـاني فَرضْ . 
إنّـي قَـد أوجـدْتُكِ حـتّى تنتَزِعـي من جَسَـدي الموتـى ولَكِ الدّفـعُ .. ومنكِ القبـضْ . 

الأرضُ انطَرَحَـتْ بِسُـموٍّ والدُّودَةُ قامَـتْ في خَفضْ وأنـا الواقِفُ وَسْـطَ العَرضْ أسـألُ نفسي في استغرابٍ : 
من ذ ا يتعلّـمُ مِن بعضْ ؟ الأرضُ، تُـرى، أمْ أمريكـا ؟ الدودَةُ .. أمْ دُوَلُ الرّفـضْ ؟ :Confused:

----------


## صهيب نبهان

..

أحبائي وإخواني ..

شاعر مبدع ، تعرفت إليه في دولة الإمارات منذ عشر سنين تقريباً وأنا لم أزل بعد في المرحلة الإعدادية وقد كان صديقاً لوالدي ( حفظهما الله ) ..

أعطاني بعض قصائده التي ما زلت أحتفظ بها في حقيبتي العتيقة ..

فإذا كان لأحد منكم أي معلومات عنه في هذه الشبكة العنكبوتية فلا يبخل بها علي ..

وأتمنى من كبار هذا المنتدى أن يشجعوني على نشر ما لدي من قصائد له واحدة تلو الأخرى حتى أتأكد من المتابعة ..

والشاعر هو : أحمد حبيب أحمد آل غريب 

كتبت هذه القصيدة بتاريخ 18/12/1996 وعنوانها كما أسلفت : ( من وحي الأبوة ) 


[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,crimson,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/35.gif" border="double,6,blue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مِنْ جُبَّةِ الحرف المُضَمَّخِ بالصدى = يَنْسَلُّ شِعري كي يُعيدَ لَكَ المدى 
وَيَفورُ نَبْعُ الشوقِ مما هَزَّني = والنَّعي يُوثِقُ من مَزَاميري اليَدا 
وَتَعَطَّلَتْ ثِقَةُ الحروفِ وقد رأى = وَهجُ الخيالِ بِأَنْ يَمُدَّ .. تَرَدَّدا !!
عَجَزَ المقالُ بِلحظةِ الإلهامِ في = حِسِّي فَكَانَ الصمتُ مِنِّي جَلْمَدا 
عَنْ أيِّ شيءٍ يا تُرى أنوي هنا = بَسْطَ الحديثِ وما أزالُ مُقَيَّدا
لا أستطيعُ البَوْحَ كيفَ يُثِيبُني = طَلْعُ القصيدِ إذا اشتكى بُعْدَ النّدى 
لكنّني أَمْتَصُّ من أَثَرِ الخُطى = فَيْضَ العبير لكي أكونَ مُرَدِّدا 
وانْهَلَّتِ العَبَرات تَمْسَحُ بعضَها = لِتُطِيلَ مِنْ لَيْلِ المُفَارِقِ ما ارتَدى
كَمَداً بكيتُ وراح يَطْعَنُني النّوى = ألماً يُخَلِّفُ في الرُّؤى صَدْعَ الرّدى 
أبتاهُ لَمْ أَبْكِ القضاء وإنما = خجلاً فما وَفّى الوفاءُ وَسَدَّدا
ورأيتُ تَقْريظي ثناءً قاصراً = ومقامُك السامي أراه الأَبْعَدا 
وإذا دنوتُ إلى عُلاك فإنّني = أجِدُ المقالَ بأسطُري مُتَمَرّدا 
حاورتُ أمسي كيفَ كُنْتَ مَناهِلاً = للشِّعر والعلمِ السّويِّ وللهُدى 
وسمعتُ رَجْعَ صداهُ في وَلَهِ الجوى = لحناً يشاطرُهُ الحنينُ إذا حَدا 
مازلتُ أشعلُ في المساء تَذَكُّراً = زيتَ الحكايةِ كي أظَلَّ وأسْعَدا 
مازالتِ الروحُ النَّقِيَّةُ تَنْتَقي = قَلْبَ الوصالِ وما استحالَتْ مَوْعِدا 
ما زال نبضَ قَصائدي إيحاؤُكُم = وأراهُ في زَمَنِ الغَيابةِ فَرْقَدا 
تجتازُ روحي مَرَّةً في مَرَّةٍ = وتُطِلُّ مِنْ شَفَةِ الفراغِ تَجَدُّدا 
وَمَقَالةُ الإيقاعِ في قولي سَمَتْ = لما دَنَتْ بَرَعَتْ فنالَتْ مَقْصِدا 
وَبَدَتْ بإيحاءِ الحروف فراشةً = حَلَّتْ وزانَتْ غُصْنَها فَتَوَرَّدا 
لحبيبِنا طارت وَحَلَّتْ رَيْثَما = غَنّى اليَراعُ بحُبِّهِ وَتَغَرَّدا 
ضَاءَتْ لآلئُ عِتْرَةٍ وَبِصيتها = لَبِسَ الزمانُ عُقودَها وَتَقَلَّدا
وَصَلَتْ إليكَ عَرَاقَةٌ وأرَدْتَها = نسلاً لِنَسْلٍ في البقاءِ وَسَرْمَدا 
مِنْ والديكَ وَرِثْتَهَا وَأَتَتْ لنا = بَلْ إنَّ أَحْمَدَ أُسْوَةٌ وَمُحَمَّدا 
إيّاكَ نَحْفَظُ يا أبي في عَهْدِنا = ونصونُ وَعْداً لو مضى لَتَجَدّدا 
نحنُ الشموعُ وقد جَعَلْتَ صِراطَنا = مشكاةَ هَدْيٍ في زَمانٍ ما اهْتَدى 
نَبْقَى عَلى هَامِ الفخارِ وإنْ مَضَتْ = منك الحياةُ فكان شِعْرُكَ مَوْلدا [/poem]

ودمتم   ::   سالمين

----------


## النمر الاسود1

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد دة  ::  
وانا قات بدل ما جيب قصيدة معينة لشاعر واحد قلت اجيب 

بعض الابيات من القصايد دى عشان انا كل الشعراء فى نظرى 

لكل شئ زينة فى الورى  .... وزينة المرء تمام الادب
قد يشرف المرء بادابه .... فيناوان كان وضيع النسب
تثاءب عمرواذ تثاءب خالد... بعدوىوما اعدتنى الثؤباء
تواصل حبل النسل ما بين ادم... وبينى ولم يوصل بادام باء
وانه المشيرعليك فى بضلة... فالحر ممتحن باولاد الزنا
انا من بدل بالكتب الصحابا... لم اجد لو وافيا الا الكتابا
مررت على المروة وهى تبكى... فقلت علام تنتحب الفتاة؟
ما بين معترك الاحداق والمهج... انا القتيل بلا اثم ولا حرج 
يعيرنى الناس بسواد جلدى... وبيض خصائلى تمحوالسوادا
ما اكثر الناس لا بل اقلهم...الله يعلم انى لم اقل فندا
انى لافتح عينى حين افتحها...على كثير ولكن لا ارى احدا
مع تحياتى :
النمر الاسود1 ::

----------


## رشا

*اغضب ..ولا تسمع أحد*  
*فاروق جويدة*



اغضب ..فإن الله لم يخلق شعوبا تستكين

اغضب .. فإن الأرض تـُحنى رأسها للغاضبين

اغضب .. فإن الريح تذبح سنبلات القمح

تعصف كيفما شاءت .. بغصن الياسمين

اغضب.. ستلقىَ الأرض بركانا

ويغدو صوتك الدامى نشيد المُتعبين

اغضب فإن حدائق الزيتون

لا تؤوى كلاب الصيد

لاتنسى دماء الراحلين

الرض تحزن

حين ترتجف النسور

ويحتويها الخوف ..والحزن الدفين

الأرض تحزن حين يسترخى الرجال

مع النهاية.. عاجزين

اغضب فإن قوافل الزمن الملوث

تحرق الأحلام

فى عين الصغار الضائعين

اغضب .. فإن العار يسكـُنـُنا

ويسرق من عيون الناس

لون الفرح

يقتـُل فى جوانحنا الحنين

ارفض زمن العهر

والمجد المدنس تحت أقدام الطغاة المعتدين

اغضب .. ففى جثث الصغار

سنابل تنمو ..وفى الأحشاء

ينتفض الجنين

اغضب ..فإنك إن ركعت اليوم

سوف تظل تركع بعد آلاف السنين

اغضب ..فإن الناس حولك نائمون

وكاذبون

وعاهرون

ومنتشون بسكرة العجز المهين

اغضب إذا صليت

أو عانقت كعبتك الشريفة

مثل كل المؤمنين

اغضب .. فإن الله لا يرضى الهوان لأمة

كانت - ورب الناس- خير العالمين

فالله لم يخلق شعوبا تستكين

**********************

اغضب إذا لاحت أمامك

صورة الكهان يبتسمون والدنيا خراب

والمدى وطنٌ حزين

ابصـُق على الشاشات

إن لاحت أمامك صورة المُتـنطعين

اغضب إذا لملمت وجهك

بين أشلاء الشظايا

وانتزعت الحلم كى يبقى

على وجه الرجال الصامدين

اغضب إذا ارتعدت عيونك

والدماء السود تجرى

فى مآقى الجائعين

اغضب إذا لاحت أمامك أمة مقهورة

خرجت من التاريخ.. باعت كل شئ

كل أرض .. كل عِرض .. كل دين

اغضب ولا تترُك رُفاتك

جيفة سوداء كفنها عويل مُودعِـين

اجعل من الجسد النحيل قذيفة

ترتج أركان الضلال

ويُـشرق الحق المبيناغضب ولا تسمع احد 2

اغضب .. فإنك إن تركت الأرض عارية

يُـضاجعها المقامر .. والمخنث .. والعميل

سترى زمان العُـهر يغتصب الصغار

ويـُـفسد الأجيال جيلا .. بعد جيل

وترى النهاية أمة .. مغلوبة

مابين ليل البطش . والقهر الطويل

ابصق على وجه الرجال

فقد تراخى عزمُهم

واستبدلوا عز الشعوب

بوصمة العجز الذليل

كيف استباح الشرُ أرضك

واستباح العُهر عرضك

واستباح الذئبُ قبرك

واستباحك فى الورى

ظلمُ الطـُغاةِ الطامعين

اغضب إذا شاهدت كـُهَّان العروبة

كل محتال تـَخـفـَّى فى نفق

ورأيت عاصمة الرشيد

رماد ماض يحترق

وتزاحم الكـُهَّان فى الشاشات

تجمعهم سيوف من ورق

************************

اغضب كـَـكـُـلِّ السَّاخطين

اغضب .. فإن مدائن الموتى

تـَضجُّ الآن بالأحياء .. ماتوا

عندما سقطت خيول الحـُـلم

وانسحقت أمام المعتدين

اغضب إذا لاحت أمامك

صورة الأطفال فى بغداد

ماتوا جائعين

فالأرض لا تنسى صهيل خيولها

حتى ولو غابت سنين

الأرض تـُـنكر كـُـلَّ فرع عاجز

تـُـلقيهِ فى صمت .. تـُـكـفـِّـنـُـه الرياح

بلا دموع .. أو أنين

الأرض تكره كل قلب جاحد

وتحب عـُـشاق الحياة .. وكل عزم لا يلين

اغضب .. وحاصر طـُـغمة الجُرذان فى بغداد

لا تسمع صُراخ العاجزين

انشر شراعك

فوق دجلة والفرات

فإن للأنهار أسرارا

وللتاريخ سِحرا لا يبين

فالأرض تركع تحت أقدام الشهيد وتنحنى

وتـُـقبِّـل الدم الجسور

وقد تساقط كالندى

وتسابق الضوءان

ضوء القبر .. فى ضوء الجبين

وغدا يكون لنا الخلاص

يكون نصر الله بـُشرى المؤمنين

اغضب .. فإن جحافل الشر القديم

تـُـطل من خلف السنين

واسأل ربوع القدس عن أمجادها

واسأل ثراها عن صلاح الدين

ما بيننا ثأرٌ طويلٌ فى رُبى حطين

اغضب .. ولا تسمع سماسرة الشعوب

وباعة الأوهام .. والمتآمركين

هغضب ولا تسمع أحد 3

فاروق جويدة

اغضب .. فإن بداية الأشياء

أولها الغضب

ونهاية الأشياء آخرها الغضب

والأرض أولىَ بالغضب

سافرت فى كل العصور

وما رأيت .. سوى العجب

شاهدت أقدار الشعوب

سيوف عارٍ من خشب

ورأيت حربا بالكلام

وبالأغانى .. والخـُطب

ورأيت من سرق الشعوب

ومن تواطأ .. من نهب

ورأيت من باع الضمير

ومن تآمر .. أو هرب

ورأيت كـُهانا بنوا أمجادهم

بين العمالة والكذب

ورأيت من جعلوا الخيانة

قـُدس أقداس العرب

ورأيت تيجان الصفيح

تفوق تيجان الذهب

ورأيت نور محمد

يخبو أمام أبى لهب

فأغضب .. فإن الأرض يـُحييها الغضب

*************************

اغضب.. ولا تسمع أحد

قالوا بأن الأرض شاخت .. أجدبت

منذ استراح العجز فى أحشائها

نامت .. ولم تنجب ولد

قالوا بأن الله خاصمها .. وأن رجالها

خانوا الأمانة .. واستباحوا كل عهد

الأرض تحمل .. فاتركوها الآن غاضبة

ففى أحشائها .. سُخط تجاوز كل حد

تـُخفى أساها عن عيون الناس

تـُنكر عجزها

لا تأمنن لسخط بركان خمد

لو أجهضوها ألف عام

سوف يولد من ثراها

كل يوم ألف غد

اغضب.. ولا تسمع أحد

اسمع أنين الأرض

حين تضم فى أحشائها عطر الجسد

اسمع ضميرك .. حين يطويك الظلام

وكل شئ فى الجوانح قد همد

أرض النبوة تستغيث

وفى العراق جحافل تعوى

وإيمان صمد

والنائمون على العروش

فحيح طاغوت تجبّر .. واستبد

لم يبق غير الموت

إما أن تموت فداء أرضك

أو تـُباع لأى وغد

مت فى ثراها

إن للأوطان سرا ليس يعرفه أحد

إن أخرجوا بغداد من صلواتها

سيكون عار المسلمين إلى الأبد

إن تنصروا الرحمن ينصركم .. وهذا ما وعد

هذا ما وعد

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

عمّا قريب..

الهمبريب

يفتح شبابيك الحبيب

والحال يطيب

يا محمد أحمد تستجِمْ

والبيت يتمْ

تتلم تلمْ

تفرح فرح

تحلم حِلِم

كم تطمئن

حقك يجيك لافيهو شك..

يمكن واظن

ويفوتو همْ

والعدل يعمْ

وتغني أمْ

كادت تجن

كبر الولد جُوّا السجن

فاقداهو هى

دا كلو كلو ينتهى

دا كلو كلو ينبهى

زولاً تريدو وتَشْتهِى

تلقاهو فى

لا فى السِّجِن..

لا مختفى

لا يقولو ليك ما تمشي لى

دا كلّو كلّو ينتهى

دا كلّو كلّو ينتهى

دا كلّو كلّو ينتهى

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

ما طال فى بحرك في مي
وتمرك مفدع بالجريد
شدرك امد حد السمي
وطينك معتق بالطمي
نبنيك أكيد .. نبيك هوى
نبنيك أيوه سوا .. سوا 
من وجديد .. نبنيك أكيد

----------


## الدكتور0

*[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="coral" bkimage="" border="double,9,sandybrown" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شكرا على هذه الفكرة الجميلة و التي هزت الجعب فأخرجت الغالي و النفيس و فاض منها ما أثلج الصدور
تحياتي إليك دائما د. جمال و دمت بخير حال
مشاركة أرجو أن تنال الإعجاب

رسالة في ليلة التنفيذ

شعر: هاشم الرفاعي  


أبتاه، ماذا قد يخط بناني =  والحبل والجلاد منتظران

هذا الكتاب إليك من زنزانة  = مقرورة صخرية الجدران

لم تبقَ إلا ليلة أحيا بها  =  وأحس أن ظلامها أكفاني

ستمر يا أبتاه – لست أشك في  =  هذا – وتحمل بعدها جثماني


 ***


الليل من حولي هدوء قاتل  =  والذكريات تمور في وجداني

ويهدني ألمي، فأنشد راحتي  =  في بضع آيات من القرآن

والنفس بين جوانحي شفافة  =  دب الخضوع بها فهز كياني

قد عشت أومن بالإله ولم أذق  =  إلا أخيرًا لذة الإيمان

شكرًا لهم، أنا لا أريد طعامهم  =  فليرفعوه، فلست بالجوعان

هذا الطعام المر ما صنعته لي  =  أمي، ولا وضعوه فوق خوان

كلا، ولم يشهده يا أبتي معي  =  أخوان لي جاءاه يستبقان

مدوا إليّ به يدًا مصبوغة  =  بدمي، وهذي غاية الإحسان

والصمت يقطعه رنين سلاسل  =  عبثت بهن أصابع السجان

ما بين آونة تمر.. وأختها  =  يرنو إليّ بمقلتي شيطان

من كوة بالباب يرقب صيده  =  ويعود في أمنٍ إلى الدوران

أنا لا أحس بأي حقد نحوه  =  ماذا جني؟ فتمسه أضغاني

هو طيب الأخلاق مثلك يا أبي  =  لم يبد في ظمأ إلى العدوان

لكنه إن نام عني لحظة  =  ذاق العيال مرارة الحرمان

فلربما وهو المروع سحنة  =  لو كان مثلي شاعرًا لرثاني

أو عاد – من يدري؟ – إلى أولاده  =  يومًا وذكر صورتي لبكاني

وعلى الجدار الصلب نافذة بها  =  معنى الحياة غليظة القضبان

قد طالما شارفتها متأملاً  =  في الثائرين على الأسى اليقظان

فأرى وجومًا كالضباب مصورًا  =  ما في قلوب الناس من غليان

نفس الشعور لدى الجميع وإن همو  =  كتموا، وكان الموت في إعلاني

ويدور همس في الجوانح ما الذي  =  بالثورة الحمقاء قد أغراني؟

أولم يكن خيرًا لنفسي أن أرى  =  مثل الجميع أسير في إذعان؟

ما ضرني لو قد سكت، وكلما  =  غلب الأسى بالغت في الكتمان

هذا دمي سيسيل، يجري مطفئًا  =  ما ثار في جنبي من نيران

وفؤادي الموار في نبضاته  =  سيكف في غده عن الخفقان

والظلم باق، لن يحطم قيده  =  موتي، ولن يودي به قرباني

ويسير ركب البغي ليس يضيره  =  شاة إذا اجتثت من القطعان


 ***


هذا حديث النفس حين تشف عن  =  بشريتي.. وتمور بعد ثوان

وتقول لي: إن الحياة لغاية  =  أسمى من التصفيق للطغيان

أنفاسك الحرى وإن هي أخمدت  =  ستظل تغمر أفقهم بدخان

وقروح جسمك وهو تحت سياطهم  =  قسمات صبح يتقيه الجاني

دمع السجين هناك في أغلاله  =  ودم الشهيد هنا سيلتقيان

حتى إذا ما أفعمت بهما الربا  =  لم يبق غير تمرد الفيضان

ومن العواصف ما يكون هبوبها  =  بعد الهدوء وراحة الربان

إن احتدام النار في جوف الثرى  =  أمر يثير حفيظة البركان

وتتابع القطرات ينزل بعده  =  سيل يليه تدفق الطوفان

فيموج.. يقتلع الطغاة مزمجرًا  =  أقوى من الجبروت والسلطان

أنا لست أدري، هل ستُذكر قصتي  = أم سوف يعروها دجى النسيان؟

أم أنني سأكون في تاريخنا  =  متآمرًا أم هادم الأوثان؟

كل الذي أدريه أن تجرعي  =  كأس المذلة ليس في إمكاني

لو لم أكن في ثورتي متطلبًا  =  غير الضياء لأمتي لكفاني

أهوى الحياة كريمة.. لا قيد.. لا  =  إرهاب.. لا استخفاف بالإنسان

فإذا سقطت سقطت أحمل عزتي  =  يغلي دم الأحرار في شرياني

 ***


أبتاه، إن طلع الصباح على الدنى  =  وأضاء نور الشمس كل مكان

واستقبل العصفور بين غصونه  =  يومًا جديدًا مشرق الألوان

وسمعت أنغام التفاؤل ثرة  =  تجري على فم بائع الألبان

وأتى – يدق كما تعود – بابنا  =  سيدق باب السجن جلادان

وأكون بعد هنيهة متأرجحًا  =  في الحبل مشدودًا إلى العيدان

ليكن عزاؤك أن هذا الحبل ما  =  صنعته في هذي الربوع يدان

نسجوه في بلد يشع حضارة  =  وتُضاءُ منه مشاعل العرفان

أو هكذا زعموا، وجيء به إلى  =  بلدي الجريح على يد الأعوان

أنا لا أريدك أن تعيش محطمًا  =  في زحمة الآلام والأشجان

إن ابنك المصفود في أغلاله  =  قد سيق نحو الموت غير مدان

فاذكر حكايات بأيام الصبا  =  قد قلتها لي عن هوى الأوطان

وإذا سمعت نشيج أمي في الدجى  =  تبكي شبابًا ضاع في الريعان

وتكتم الحسرات في أعماقها  =  ألمًا تواريه عن الجيران

فاطلب إليها الصفح عني، إنني  =  لا أبتغي منها سوى الغفران

ما زال في سمعي رنين حديثها  =  ومقالها في رحمة وحنان

أبنيَّ: إني قد غدوت عليلة  =  لم يبق لي جلد على الأحزان

فأذق فؤادي فرحة بالبحث عن  =  بنت الحلال ودعك من عصياني

كانت لها أمنية.. ريانة  =  يا حسن آمال لها وأمان!

غزلت خيوط السعد مخضلا ولم  =  يكن انتقاض الغزل في الحسبان

والآن لا أدري بأي جوانح  =  ستبيت بعدي أم بأي جنان


 ***


هذا الذي سطرته لك يا أبي  =  بعض الذي يجري بفكر عان

لكن إذا انتصر الضياء ومزقت  =  بيد الجموع شريعة القرصان

فلسوف يذكرني ويكبر همتي  =  من كان في بلدي حليف هوان

وإلى لقاء تحت ظل عدالة  =  قدسية الأحكام والميزان[/poem]*

----------


## الدكتور0

*[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="coral" bkimage="" border="double,9,sandybrown" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رسالة في ليلة التنفيذ

شعر: هاشم الرفاعي  


أبتاه، ماذا قد يخط بناني =  والحبل والجلاد منتظران

هذا الكتاب إليك من زنزانة  = مقرورة صخرية الجدران

لم تبقَ إلا ليلة أحيا بها  =  وأحس أن ظلامها أكفاني

ستمر يا أبتاه – لست أشك في  =  هذا – وتحمل بعدها جثماني


 ***


الليل من حولي هدوء قاتل  =  والذكريات تمور في وجداني

ويهدني ألمي، فأنشد راحتي  =  في بضع آيات من القرآن

والنفس بين جوانحي شفافة  =  دب الخضوع بها فهز كياني

قد عشت أومن بالإله ولم أذق  =  إلا أخيرًا لذة الإيمان

شكرًا لهم، أنا لا أريد طعامهم  =  فليرفعوه، فلست بالجوعان

هذا الطعام المر ما صنعته لي  =  أمي، ولا وضعوه فوق خوان

كلا، ولم يشهده يا أبتي معي  =  أخوان لي جاءاه يستبقان

مدوا إليّ به يدًا مصبوغة  =  بدمي، وهذي غاية الإحسان

والصمت يقطعه رنين سلاسل  =  عبثت بهن أصابع السجان

ما بين آونة تمر.. وأختها  =  يرنو إليّ بمقلتي شيطان

من كوة بالباب يرقب صيده  =  ويعود في أمنٍ إلى الدوران

أنا لا أحس بأي حقد نحوه  =  ماذا جني؟ فتمسه أضغاني

هو طيب الأخلاق مثلك يا أبي  =  لم يبد في ظمأ إلى العدوان

لكنه إن نام عني لحظة  =  ذاق العيال مرارة الحرمان

فلربما وهو المروع سحنة  =  لو كان مثلي شاعرًا لرثاني

أو عاد – من يدري؟ – إلى أولاده  =  يومًا وذكر صورتي لبكاني

وعلى الجدار الصلب نافذة بها  =  معنى الحياة غليظة القضبان

قد طالما شارفتها متأملاً  =  في الثائرين على الأسى اليقظان

فأرى وجومًا كالضباب مصورًا  =  ما في قلوب الناس من غليان

نفس الشعور لدى الجميع وإن همو  =  كتموا، وكان الموت في إعلاني

ويدور همس في الجوانح ما الذي  =  بالثورة الحمقاء قد أغراني؟

أولم يكن خيرًا لنفسي أن أرى  =  مثل الجميع أسير في إذعان؟

ما ضرني لو قد سكت، وكلما  =  غلب الأسى بالغت في الكتمان

هذا دمي سيسيل، يجري مطفئًا  =  ما ثار في جنبي من نيران

وفؤادي الموار في نبضاته  =  سيكف في غده عن الخفقان

والظلم باق، لن يحطم قيده  =  موتي، ولن يودي به قرباني

ويسير ركب البغي ليس يضيره  =  شاة إذا اجتثت من القطعان


 ***


هذا حديث النفس حين تشف عن  =  بشريتي.. وتمور بعد ثوان

وتقول لي: إن الحياة لغاية  =  أسمى من التصفيق للطغيان

أنفاسك الحرى وإن هي أخمدت  =  ستظل تغمر أفقهم بدخان

وقروح جسمك وهو تحت سياطهم  =  قسمات صبح يتقيه الجاني

دمع السجين هناك في أغلاله  =  ودم الشهيد هنا سيلتقيان

حتى إذا ما أفعمت بهما الربا  =  لم يبق غير تمرد الفيضان

ومن العواصف ما يكون هبوبها  =  بعد الهدوء وراحة الربان

إن احتدام النار في جوف الثرى  =  أمر يثير حفيظة البركان

وتتابع القطرات ينزل بعده  =  سيل يليه تدفق الطوفان

فيموج.. يقتلع الطغاة مزمجرًا  =  أقوى من الجبروت والسلطان

أنا لست أدري، هل ستُذكر قصتي  = أم سوف يعروها دجى النسيان؟

أم أنني سأكون في تاريخنا  =  متآمرًا أم هادم الأوثان؟

كل الذي أدريه أن تجرعي  =  كأس المذلة ليس في إمكاني

لو لم أكن في ثورتي متطلبًا  =  غير الضياء لأمتي لكفاني

أهوى الحياة كريمة.. لا قيد.. لا  =  إرهاب.. لا استخفاف بالإنسان

فإذا سقطت سقطت أحمل عزتي  =  يغلي دم الأحرار في شرياني

 ***


أبتاه، إن طلع الصباح على الدنى  =  وأضاء نور الشمس كل مكان

واستقبل العصفور بين غصونه  =  يومًا جديدًا مشرق الألوان

وسمعت أنغام التفاؤل ثرة  =  تجري على فم بائع الألبان

وأتى – يدق كما تعود – بابنا  =  سيدق باب السجن جلادان

وأكون بعد هنيهة متأرجحًا  =  في الحبل مشدودًا إلى العيدان

ليكن عزاؤك أن هذا الحبل ما  =  صنعته في هذي الربوع يدان

نسجوه في بلد يشع حضارة  =  وتُضاءُ منه مشاعل العرفان

أو هكذا زعموا، وجيء به إلى  =  بلدي الجريح على يد الأعوان

أنا لا أريدك أن تعيش محطمًا  =  في زحمة الآلام والأشجان

إن ابنك المصفود في أغلاله  =  قد سيق نحو الموت غير مدان

فاذكر حكايات بأيام الصبا  =  قد قلتها لي عن هوى الأوطان

وإذا سمعت نشيج أمي في الدجى  =  تبكي شبابًا ضاع في الريعان

وتكتم الحسرات في أعماقها  =  ألمًا تواريه عن الجيران

فاطلب إليها الصفح عني، إنني  =  لا أبتغي منها سوى الغفران

ما زال في سمعي رنين حديثها  =  ومقالها في رحمة وحنان

أبنيَّ: إني قد غدوت عليلة  =  لم يبق لي جلد على الأحزان

فأذق فؤادي فرحة بالبحث عن  =  بنت الحلال ودعك من عصياني

كانت لها أمنية.. ريانة  =  يا حسن آمال لها وأمان!

غزلت خيوط السعد مخضلا ولم  =  يكن انتقاض الغزل في الحسبان

والآن لا أدري بأي جوانح  =  ستبيت بعدي أم بأي جنان


 ***


هذا الذي سطرته لك يا أبي  =  بعض الذي يجري بفكر عان

لكن إذا انتصر الضياء ومزقت  =  بيد الجموع شريعة القرصان

فلسوف يذكرني ويكبر همتي  =  من كان في بلدي حليف هوان

وإلى لقاء تحت ظل عدالة  =  قدسية الأحكام والميزان[/poem]*

----------


## black_eyes

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

احببت ان اضيف قصيدة رائعة للمتنبى أعجبتنى حقا وتأثرت بها


لأيّ صُرُوفِ الدّهْرِ فيهِ نُعاتِبُ       وَأيّ رَزاياهُ بوِتْرٍ نُطالِبُ 
مَضَى مَنْ فَقَدْنا صَبرَنا عند فَقْدِهِ      وقد كانَ يُعطي الصّبرَ والصّبرُ عازِبُ 
يَزُورُ الأعادي في سَمَاءِ عَجَاجَةٍ        أسِنّتُهُ في جانِبَيْها الكَواكِبُ 
فتَسْفِرُ عَنهُ والسّيوفُ كأنّما            مَضارِبُها مِمّا انْفَلَلْنَ ضرائِبُ 
طَلَعْنَ شُمُوساً والغُمُودُ مَشارِقٌ        لَهُنّ وهاماتُ الرّجالِ مَغارِبُ 
مَصائِبُ شَتّى جُمّعَتْ في مُصيبَةٍ       ولم يَكفِها حتى قَفَتْها مَصائِبُ 
رَثَى ابنَ أبينا غيرُ ذي رَحِمٍ لَهُ           فَباعَدَنَا عَنْهُ ونَحْنُ الأقارِبُ 
وَعَرّضَ أنّا شامِتُونَ بمَوتِهِ            وإلاّ فَزارَتْ عارضَيْهِ القَواضِبُ 
ألَيسَ عَجيباً أنّ بَينَ بَني أبٍ           لنَجْلِ يَهوديٍّ تَدِبّ العَقارِبُ 
ألا إنّما كانَتْ وَفاةُ مُحَمّدٍ              دَليلاً على أنْ لَيسَ لله غَالِبُ

----------


## khaled4

*مؤثره جدا قصيده عم فرج لفاروق جويده و انابجد اول مره اسمعها من الداعيه المحبوبه عبله الكحلاوى امبارح فى برنامج العاشره مساء على دريم و بجد شدتى و الحمد لله انها موجوده فى المنتدى الجميل*

----------


## قريب المدى

سلام سوسني

أحببت أن اضيف قصيدة للشاعر جاسم الصحيح



الحلبيـــَّـــــــــة

في بَهْوِ الاستقبال.. أَشْرَقََتْ علينا والصبح طفلٌ يحبو وما كادت تغادر حتَّى اكْتَمَلَتْ قامتُهُ من إشراقتها وصار صباحاً 



طَلَعَتْ وفوقَ جبينِها الشُهُبُ التي

عَصَتِ المجرّةَ ذاتَ ليلٍ فانِ


تختالُ في تَرَفِ الشبابِ ، فَعُمْرُهاَ

عشرونَ أغنيةً وبِضْعُ أماني


(حلبيَّةٌ) .. ما جفَّ بينَ عروقِها

غَزَلُ الفوارسِ من بني (حمدانِ)


في كلِّ عضوٍ من قيامةِ لَحْمِهَا

حَشْرٌ تَكَوَّمَ فوقَ حشرٍ ثانِ


مَرَّتْ على عَجَلٍ مرورَ كتيبةٍ

للخيلِ نافرةٍ إلى الميدانِ


وعيونُها تَزِنُ الممرَّ بِنَظْرَةٍ

وتقيسُ حجمَ فحولةِ الجدرانِ


والأحمرُ المغرورُ فوقَ شفاهِها

مَلِكٌ قد استرخَى على الإيوانِ...


وَقَفَتْ لِتختصرَ الجهاتِ بِوَجْهِهَا

فمكانُها في الأرضِ كلُّ مكانِ


مرَّ الهواءُ بِها فأَمْسَكَ خَطْوَهُ

واندسَّ بينَ معاطفِ الفستانِ


وأنَا أُرَتِّلُ مفرداتِ جَمالِها

بَرَداً يذوبُ على امتدادِ لساني


وأضالعي تعلُو وتهبطُ كُلَّماَ

ماءُ الإثارةِ ضَجَّ في جُثماني


لم أدرِ .. والنظراتُ ترفعُ بيننَا

جسراً يشدُّ كيانَها بِكياني:


هل تلكَ أجفاني تسوحُ بِحُسْنِها

أمْ حُسْنُها السَوَّاحُ في أجفاني !؟



نَسِيَ الغرامُ هناكَ سالفَ عهدِهِ..

فأرقُّ أزمنةِ الغرامِ زماني !




رَفَعَتْ غلالتَها فأطلقتِ الضُحىَ

من قبلِ ميعادِ الضُحى بأوانِ


وسرَتْ إلى بَهْوِ المكانِ فطَرَّزَتْ

صدرَ الرخامِ بِخُطْوَتَيْ تحنانِ


وتَجَعَّدَتْ في البهو كلُّ رخامةٍ

حُرِمَتْ مواطئَ خطوِها النشوانِ !


فامتصَّها لونُ الحياءِ وخِلْتُها

كانَتْ تسيرُ دماً بلا شريانِ


ما بينَ أوردتي رصفتُ طريقَها

بأرقّ ما أوتيتُ من أشجانِ


فَمَشَتْ تُمَوْسِقُ جانحيَّ .. كأنَّما

هَمَّتْ تعيدُ صياغةَ الإنسانِ !


في قعرِ عينيها التقيتُ بِمَنْ هُمُ

قَبْلي قد ابتلعَتْهُمُ العينانِ


رُحنا نلومُ العشقَ حيثُ بحورهُ

بينَ العيونِ كثيرةُ الحيتانِ


فاحَتْ أنوثتُها فَثَمَّةَ موسمٌ

للأمنياتِ يخيبُ فيهِ الجاني


أَنّى رَمَتْ بالطرفِ سالَ بنفسجٌ

يختالُ في حرِّيِّةِ الألوانِ


خَلَعَتْ عليَّ قلادةً من دهشةٍ

وقلادةً أُخرى من الإذعانِ


فرأيتُني عَبْدَ البنفسجِ أقتفي

لَفَتَاتِهِ بنواظرِ الحرمانِ


حتَّى إذَا انْدَفَقَتْ بكلِّ رُوَائِها

في جدولِ الإحساسِ من وجداني



جَفََّتْ بِمُنعطفِ الممرِّ فَجَفَّفَتْ

عينيَّ من مَلَكوتِها الريَّانِ


وتَبَخَّرَ البَشَرِيُّ من أجزائِها

فتَجَمَّعَتْ في جُزئِها الفَنَّانِ


ومَشَتْ بكلِّ الحُسْنِ وَسْطَ قصيدتي

فإذَا خُطاها للكلامِ معانِ !



جاسم الصحيح/1423هـ

( لدي قصائد كثيرة ...لشعراء كبار تنزل تباعا  إذا شاء الله)


محبتي............قريب

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*المسلخ الدولي وباب الأبجدية*
تعلل فالهوى علل 
وصادف أنه ثمل 
وكاد لطيب منبعه 
يشف 
ومانع الخجل 
وأسرف في الهوى ولهاً 
فأسرف شيبه الحجل 
وفيما كان في حلم 
تقاطر حوله المحل 
وسافر صحبه في رحلة الدنيا 
وما وصلوا 
ولما أيقظته الريح 
ضاقت بالشجى الخيل 
فما يبكي ولكن 
لو بكى 
يرجى له أمل 
تفرد صامتاً مراً 
ومنه يقطر العسل 
فما خلل بهذه الدنيا 
ولكن كلها خلل 
ذئاب كلما سمت جريحاً 
بينها أجل 
أطالت من مخالبها 
وصارت فيه تقتتل 
بمدأبه كذلك 
كيف دعوى 
يسلم الحمل 
وكيف يقال أن الحكم 
للأغماد ينتقل 
سفاهات .. وأسفهها 
ضمير تحته عجل 
يفلسف ثم ينقض 
ثم لا عقم 
ولا حمل 
مزالق في مزالق 
يرتشي فيها 
وما زلل 
بمختصر العبارة 
أنه عهر تركب فوقه دجل 
طباق أو جناس .. أو مراحل 
كلها حيل 
فإن لم تقدحوا ناراً 
فكيف يراكم الأمل 
فإن قدحت فكونوا لبها 
فتظل تشتعل 
ففي ليل كهذا تكثر الضوضاء .. والجمل 
وما نظروا هذا الحضيض 
وهذه العلل 
قضيتنا وان عجنوا .. وان صعدوا .. وان نزلوا 
لها شرح بسيط واحد .. حق 
لم الهبل ؟ 
لماذا ألف تنظير 
ويكثر حولها الجدل 
قضيتنا لنا وطن 
كما للناس في أوطانهم نزل 
وأحباب .. وأنهار .. وأجداد .. 
وكنا فيه أطفال .. وصبياناً 
وبعض صار يكتهل 
وهذا كل هذا الآن محتل ومعتقل 
قضيتنا سنرجع او سنفنى .. مثلما نفنى 
ونقصف مثلما قصفوا .. ونقتل مثلما قتلوا 
فإرهاب بعنف فوق ما الإرهاب ثوري 
يمينا هكذا العمل 
أقول ويمنع الخجل 
بشج العين يكتحل 
وكيف عروسكم حصص 
وحصتكم بها نغل 
أراهنتم على جمل بمكة 
تسلمون ويسلم الجمل 
غفا جرح فأرقه 
بماذا قد غفا كهل 
وأنب قلبه 
ما كان عشق فيه يكتمل 
وكاد لما تصبى وإلتقت في روحه السبل 
تطيب بريقه القبل 
وأطيبهن تتصل 
ولكن في قرارته 
هموم ما لها مقل 
كما قطط ولائد في عماها 
والعمى كلل 
تذكر أهله فقضى 
فكابر دمعه الخضل 
وكاد يجوب لولا 
تمسك الآمال والحيل 
وعاتب صامتاً 
لو كان يحكي إنما الملل 
فما أحبابه يوماً بأحباب 
ولا سألوا 
وما مسحوا له دمعاً 
كما الأحباب 
بل عزلوا 
ونقل قلبه لكنهم كانوا 
هم الأول 
فلم يعدل بنخلة أهله الدنيا 
فنخلة أهله الأزل 
وماؤهم الذي يروي 
وماء آخر بلل 
وحبره الذي نصف الهوى في قلبه 
وحل 
يخط عدوه من وطنه له شبراً 
فينتقل 
طباق .. او جناس .. او مراحل 
كلها حيل 
قضيتنا وان نفخوا الكلى 
وشرارهم جبل 
وصاغوا من قرارات 
وان طحنوا .. وان نخلوا 
لها درب مضيء واحد رب 
فا هبل .. ولا لات .. ولا عزى .. ولا لف 
ولا جدل 
قضيتنا لنا أرض قد أغتصبت 
وكنا عزلاً لا نعرف السوق البرجوازية في الدنيا 
ولا ما تصنع الأموال والحيل 
وطالبنا فكان قرار تقسيم 
وطالبنا فصرنا لا جئين وخيمة 
جعنا .. عرينا .. 
ثم طالبنا فأصبح كل شبر مسلخاً 
أما الآن لا طلبا ولكن 
تحكم السكين .. تختزل 
يميناً انه درب الى "حيفا" 
غداً يصل 
تعافى جرحه من طهره وبدى سيندمل 
ولكن نكأة ثغرته 
حتى كاد يشتعل 
فغص بدمعه مضضاً 
وكابر حيث يحتمل 
وعلل نفسه وتعلة 
فيما انتهى محل 
فما شيء كعشق ينتهي 
لا يرتجى أمل 
أعدله فينخذل .. وأخذله فيعتدل 
تغلب طبعه عن ثابت فيه 
وينتقل 
فبعض عاشق يصحو 
وبعض عاشق ثمل 
وكاد لولا كاد 
لا دبر ولا قبل 
وأمسكه هوى لبلاده ما 
بعده غزل 
عراقي هواه وميزة فينا الهوى 
خبل 
يدب العشق فينا في المهود 
وتبدأ الرسل 
ورغم تشردي 
لا يعتريني بنخلة خجل 
بلادي ما بها وسط 
وأهلي ما بهم بخل 
لقد أرضعت حب القدس 
وأئتلقت منائرها بقلبي 
قبل ان تبكي التي قد أرضعتني 
وهي تحكي كيف ينتزع التراب الرب 
من قبضات من رحلوا 
وتغتصب الذوائب ثم ترمى 
فوق من قتلوا 
وكيف مشت مجنزرة 
على طفل .. وكيف مسيرها مهل 
وكيف تداخلت شرفاتها بعموده الفقري في حقد .. 
وصار اللحم في الشرفات ينتقل 
فلم يسمع له صوت 
وفي خديه ما زالت ظلال المهد 
والقبل 
تغير صوت أمي 
واعترى كلماتها الشلل 
وقالت لي قضيتنا .. وغصت بالدموع 
فقلت يا أمي : قضيتنا الدمار 
أو التراب الرب 
لا وسط ولا نحل 
قبيل ذهابكم للمسلخ الدولي وفداً 
أرسلوا السكين وفداً 
أنها أمل 
سيسمع صوتها 
وتشق درباً للرجوع 
وينتهي الخطل 
بذلت الروح حتى قيل يا مولاي 
يبتذل 
وقد صار الفراق عوا جديداً 
وهو متصل 
فما أدري سلوت أم إبتدأت 
تشابه الزعل 
وان من الهوى ما ليس عشق 
انما سبل 
وساجنتي محجرة ببيت في العراق 
علائم فيها الفم العذري 
اغفاء شديد الوصل بين الحلمتين 
اطالة في الخصر ما طال الهوى 
خصر وحزن توأمين 
وطقس عشق ليس يعتدل 
ورغم تشردي لا يعتريني بدجلة خجل 
فلست أدري ليومي 
انما ما يمحض الأمل 
فما جوعي مذلي 
او وعيد 
كلها طفل 
وأشهر كل ظفر في كياني 
حينما النهاز يرتجل 
وقد يفتي بنفيي من هنا فأظل أفنيهم 
وأرتحل 
أعيط بكل نهاز وجيبي .. وهم شلل 
قضيتنا سلام بالسلاح ... 
فثم سلم حفرة 
وسلامنا جبل 
وأن العنف باب الأبجدية 
في زمان 
عهره دول 
قبيل ذهابكم للمسلخ الدولي وفداً 
أرسلوا السكين وفداً 
ينتهي الخلل ... 
*مظفر النواب
*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*استاذي العظيم الدكتور / جمال مرسي* *سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع انه اكثر من رائع وللعلم وجدته صدفه* 
*بينما كنت ابحث عن موضوع معين عن طريق جوجلوحبيت ان اشارك* 
*كما احب ان اعطي نبذه عن الدكتور الشاعر عبد الرحمن بن صالح العشماوي* 
*واود اهدائها للاستاذ الفاضل / علي درويش ..... دمتم بخير ولكم تحياتي* 
*                     من هو د/ عبد الرحمن صالح العشماوي*
** 
*الشاعر عبدالرحمن صالح العشماوي شاعر عربي مسلم من المملكة العربية السعودية .. ولد في قرية عــراء في منطقة الباحة بجنوب المملكة عام 1956م وتلقى دراسته الابتدائية هناك وعندما أنهى دراسته الثانوية التحق بكلية اللغة العربية في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ليتخرج منها 1397 للهجرة ثم نال على شهادة الماجستير عام 1403 للهجرة وبعدها حصل على شهادة الدكتوراة من قسم البلاغة والنقد ومنهج الأدب الإسلامي عام 1409 للهجرة ..* 
*تدرج العشماوي في وظائف التدريس في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية حتى أصبح أستاذاً مساعداً للنقد الحديث في كلية اللغة العربية في هذه الجامعة .. وعمل محاضراً في قسم البلاغة والنقد ومنهج الأدب الإسلامي حتى تقاعد قبل سنوات ..* 
*شاعرنا عبدالرحمن العشماوي شاعر إسلامي كبير خرج بالشعر الإسلامي من الظلام إلى النور وأعاد إليه بريقه ورونقه في عصر الغناء والطرب ولذلك نال شهرة كبيرة في الوسط الإسلامي وسينال بإذن الله تعالى أجراً عظيماً من الله عز وجل فالعشماوي هو صاحب القصائد التي تدعو إلى بزوغ فجر جديد في هذه الأمة الميتة وهو صاحب الأسلوب الحماسي الذي لا يحتاج إلا إلى رجال يفهمون ما تعنيه أبيات هذه قصائده التي تبكي حسرة على ما آلت إليه أمورنا وهو في نفس الوقت يشحذ الهم ويتكلم عن الأمل القادم وعن الإشراقة الجديدة للشمس التي يتمنى العشماوي أن تنير سماء الأمة الإسلامية من جديد..* 
*عبدالرحمن العشماوي شاعر نشيط وكاتب متفتح الذهن ومن الجميل حقاً أن ترى شاعراً مسلماً يتفاعل بقوة مع أحوال أمته ومشكلاتها وبشكل دائم يدعو إلى الإعجاب فقد كتب العشماوي أشعاره ومقالاته في البوسنة والشيشان ولبنان وبالتأكيد في أطفال الحجارة وفي أحوال الأمة وفي الخير والشر وفي أهوال يوم القيامة وغير ذلك .. وهكذا هو العشماوي دائماً يسخر قلمــه وقصائده في خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين وفي شحذ الهمم والتذكير بعزة الإسلام وقوة المسلمين كما أن العشماوي كاتب نشيط وله مقالاته الدائمة في الصحف السعودية ..* 
*كما أن للعشماوي مشاركات في الأمسيات الشعرية والندوات الأدبية ، وله حضوره الإعلامي من خلال برامجه الإذاعية والتلفازية مثل (من ذاكرة التاريخ الإسلامي ، قراءة من كتاب ، وآفاق تربوية) ، بالإضافة إلى دواوينه وقصائده ومقالاته التي تنشر بشكل دائم في الصحافة وعلى شبكة الإنترنت..* 
*للشاعر دواوين كثيرة مثل : إلى أمتي ، صراع مع النفس ، بائعة الريحان ، مأساة التاريخ ، نقوش على واجهة القرن الخامس عشر ، إلى حواء ، عندما يعزف الرصاص ، شموخ في زمن الانكسار ، يا أمة الإسلام ، مشاهد من يوم القيامة ، ورقة من مذكرات مدمن تائب ، من القدس إلى سراييفو ، عندما تشرق الشمس ، يا ساكنة القلب ، حوار فوق شراع الزمن و قصائد إلى لبنان ..* *كما أن الشاعر عبدالرحمن العشماوي أديب ومؤلف وله مجموعة من الكتب مثل كتاب الاتجاه الإسلامي في آثار على أحمد باكثير وكذلك له كتـــاب من ذاكرة التاريخ الإسلامي ، بلادنا والتميز و إسلامية الأدب كما أنه له مجموعة من الدراسات مثل دراسة (إسلامية الأدب ، لماذا وكيف ؟) وأخيراً بقي أن نقول أن هؤلاء كتبوا العشماوي : أحمد عبداللطيف الجدع ، وحسني أدهم ..* 
******************** *مع التحية إلى براءة الطفلة «إِيمان حجو»، وعزاءً صادقاً لأهلها ولكل طفل فلسطيني* 
*آآآآه يا إيمــان* 
*أَيُّ ذئبٍ خائنٍِ أيُّ قَطيعْ ..... أيُّ غَدْرٍ في روابيها يشيعْ؟* 
*أيُّ جرحٍ في حماها نازفٍ ..... أيُّ مأساةٍ، لها وجهٌ مُرِيعْ؟* 
*أيُّ عصرٍ، لم يزلْ قانونُه ..... يمنحُ العاريَ ثوباً من صَقيعْ؟* 
*يمنحُ الجائعَ رَكْلاً في القفا ..... صائحاً في وجهه: كيف تجوعْ؟!* 
*يمنَع العطشانَ من منبعه ..... وإذاحاوَلَ، أسقاه النَّجيعْ* 
*أيَّها السائل عمَّا أشتكي ..... من لظى الحزن الذي بين الضُّلوعْ* 
*لاتسلْ عن جَذْوةٍ أشعلها ..... ظالمٌ يقتل أزهارَ الرَّبيعْ* 
*لا تسلني، واسأل الغَرْبَ الذي ..... يأمر اللَّيلَ بإطفاء الشموعْ* 
*ينقض العَدْلَ بحقِّ النَّقض في ..... مجلسٍ يعجز عمَّا يستطيعْ* 
*أسأل الغَرْبَ الذي واجهنا ..... منه قلبٌ بالأباطيل وَلُوعْ* 
*قل له: مهلاً فقد بان لنا ..... فَشَلٌ في نُصرة الحق ذَريعْ* 
*أنتَ للباغي يَدٌ ممدودةٌ ..... ليت شعري، أين أَخلاق «يَسُوعْ»؟!* 
*أيُّها السائل عُذْراً، فأنا ..... أُبصر الأطفال من غير دروعْ* 
*واجهوا الحرب كما واجهَها ..... إبنُ عفراءَ، وسعدُ بن الرَّبيعْ* 
*وأرى دبَّابةً غاشمةً ..... حولها ألْفُ جريحٍ وصريعْ* 
*وأرى سرْبَ قرودٍ خلفها ..... ووراء السِّرب خنزيرٌ وضيعْ* 
*لا تسلني عن حقوقٍ لم تزلْ ..... بين تجَّار الأباطيلِ تضيع* 
*لا تسلني عن يد راجفةٍ ..... لم تزلْ تَشري أساها وتبيعْ* 
*لا تسلْ عن واحةِ الصَّمت التي ..... ضاقت التُّربةُ فيها بالجذوعْ* 
*يالَها من ليلةٍ حالكةٍ ..... نسَيِتْ أنجمُها معنى الطُّلوعْ* 
*رسم القصفُ لها خارطة ..... بعد أنْ مرَّ من اللَّيل هَزيعْ* 
*كانت الأُسرةُ في منزلها ..... ترقب الفجرَ، وفي الأحشاءِ جُوْع* 
*طفلةٌ مُنْذُ شهورٍ وُلدتْ ..... بين جدرانٍ مشتْ فيها الصُّدوع* 
*أمَّها تنتظر الزوجَ على ..... شاطىءِ الذكرى بأحلام الرُّجوعْ* 
*تُرضع الطِّفلةَ من ثَدْي الأسى ..... في مساءٍ فاقدٍ معنى الهجوعْ* 
*أغلقت باباً على مزلاجه ..... بَصْمةٌ دلَّتْ على الجُرْمِ الفظيعْ* 
*مَن تنادي، وإذا نادتْ، فمن ..... يكشف الغفلةَ عن هذي الجموعْ؟!* 
*يا لها من ليلةٍ ماجت بها ..... وبما فيها من القَصْفِ الربوعْ* 
*غارةٌ جوِّيةٌ أشعلها ..... ظالمٌ مُسْتَوْغِرُ الصَّدر هَلُوعْ* 
*صارت الدَّارُ بها دارَ أَسَىً ..... واشتكى من جَدْبهِ الرَّوض المَريعْ* 
*فشراب ُ الطفلِ ماءٌ آسِنٌ ..... وطعامُ الأمِّ فيها مِنْ ضَريع* 
*أين منها مجلس الخوف الذي ..... لم يردِّدْ بَعْدُ أفعالَ الشروعْ؟!* 
*غارةٌ جوِّيةٌ وانكشفتْ ..... عن ضحايا شربوا السُّمَّ النَّقيعْ* 
*غارةٌ، وانكشفتْ عن وردةٍ ..... كان من أشلائها المِسْكُ يَضُوعْ* 
*آهِ يا إِيمانُ من أُمَّتنا ..... لم تزلْ تَجْتَنِبُ الدَّرْبَ الوَسيعْ* 
*صلَّت الفَرْضَ صلاةً جَمَعَتْ ..... كلَّ ما في نفسها، إلاَّ الخُشوعْ* 
*أصبحتْ تسأل عن موقعها ..... بعد أن حطم رجليها الوقوعْ* 
*حُسِمَ الأَمرُ وما زالتْ على ..... وهمها بين نزولٍ وطُلوعْ* 
*كيف ترجو الخيرَ ممَّن يَقتفي ..... أَثَرَ المظلوم، بالظلم الشَّنيعْ* 
*ويُرينا كلَّ يومٍ صورةً ..... حيَّة فيها إلى البغي نُزُوعْ* 
*يمنحُ الأُمَّ التي أثْكلَها ..... قَسْوَةً تَسلُبُ عينيها الدُّموعْ* 
*إنه الغَدْرُ اليهوديُّ الذي ..... لم يزلْ يضربنا الضَّرْبَ الوَجيعْ* 
*آهِ يا إِيمانُ، يا راحلةً ..... قبل أنْ تُكملَ سُقياها الضُّروعْ* 
*أنتِ كالشمس التي غيَّبها ..... ليلُها قَبْلَ بداياتِ السُّطوعْ* 
*أنتِ كالنَّجمةِ لمَّا أَفَلَتْ ..... قبل أنْ يستكملَ الضوءُ اللُّموعْ* 
*أطلقوا نحوَكِ صاروخاً فيا ..... خَجْلَةَ القَصْفِ من الطفل الوَديعْ* 
*لا تظني أمتي خاضعةً ..... هيَ يا إِيمانُ، في صُلْبِ الخضوعْ* 
*دَمُكِ الغالي بيانٌ صارخ ..... فارفعي الصوتَ، وقولي للجميعْ:* 
*يا ضَياعَ العَدْلِ في الأَرض التي ..... تَرتضي أَنْ يُقْتَلَ الطِّفلُ الرَّضيعْ*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الشكر لك أخي الحبيب محمد العلاوي على هذا الجهد الجميل
و الشاعر العشماوي من الشعراء المحبوبين في المملكة العربية السعودية و على مستوى الوطن العربي
شكرا لهذه النبذة و لهذه القصيدة
و تقبل مودة أخيك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قصيدة أحمد شوقى
الثعلب المكّار والمخادع


بــرز الثعـلب يـوماُ في ثيــاب الواعظينـا

فمشـى في الأرض يهـدي ويسـب الماكرينـا

ويقـــول الحمــد لله إلـــه العالمينــا

يا عبـاد الله توبـوا فهـو كهــف التائبينــا

وازهدوا في الطــير إن العيش عيـش الزاهدينـا

واتركوا الديـك يؤذن لصـلاة الصبــح فينـا

فأتى الديـك رسـولٌ من إمـــام الناسكينـا

عرض الأمـر عليـه وهـو يرجو أن يلينـــا

فأجـــاب الديك عذراً يا أضل المهتدينـــا

بلّغ الثعلب عـــني عن جدودي الصالحينــا

عن ذوي التيجــان ممن دخـل البطن اللعينـا

أنهــم قالوا وخـير القـول قـول العارفينـا

مخطـئٌ مـن ظـنّ يومـاً أن للثعلـب دينـا

----------


## saydsalem

*سلمت اناملك الندية على جمال ذائقتك*
* دائما تبهرنا بمواضيعك البراقة*
* متلهفين لابداعاتك القادمة*
* لك أطيب السلام..وازكى الاحترام .،*
*تقبل مروري*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------

